# Red Sox World Series Champs



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

I was really looking forward to this season. Hope it can provide some great moments for me.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

If the Yankees don't make it to the World Series this year or next year, then they're pretty much going to repeat what they did in the 1900's and 1910's, which is to go an entire decade without a Fall Classic appearance. 

Hopefully, that doesn't happen again.:no


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

k


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

I'm so excited! It's opening day! :yes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

C'mon Giants. Give us a good season. It's been too long.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

I live in Pittsburgh, we have no baseball team..........


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

Fuck man let's do this, plz be nice BASEBALL GODS :trout


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

Let's do it Cubbies. So excited for opening day even though I have to goddamn miss the Cubs game because of work.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

Guys colloquially speaking, the games that are played today count towards the numbers that appear in the W and L columns in the regular season standings. If you have the highest number in the W columns within your division at the end of the season you make it to the playoffs. Oh and if you don't have the highest number in the W column BUT DO have the next best of second next best in your league then you also make it to the playoffs. 

LETS.

PLAY.

BALL.



Zoom said:


> If the Yankees don't make it to the World Series this year or next year, then they're pretty much going to repeat what they did in the 1900's and 1910's, which is go to an entire decade without a Fall Classic appearance.
> 
> Hopefully, that doesn't happen again.:no


That would just be the worst thing ever...



Freelancer said:


> I live in Pittsburgh, we have no baseball team..........


Because the Pirates suck or something? I don't get it...


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*



JM said:


> Guys colloquially speaking, the games that are played today count towards the numbers that appear in the W and L columns in the regular season standings. If you have the highest number in the W columns within your division at the end of the season you make it to the playoffs. Oh and if you don't have the highest number in the W column BUT DO have the next best of second next best in your league then you also make it to the playoffs.
> 
> LETS.
> 
> ...


The Pirates don't suck, they're an f'ing joke. Sucking would be an improvement for that organization.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

Let's Play Ball! 

Braves fan here. Going to yet another long and awful season. :sadbecky


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*



krtgolfing said:


> Let's Play Ball!
> 
> Braves fan here. Going to yet another long and awful season. :sadbecky


There's a decent the chance the Braves get good soon. Of course it's also looking like the Phillies are going get good soon too.


I expect sub .500 from my beloved Texas Rangers. The starting pitching is just so bad.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

fuck nick martinez :]


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

It's too bad the Yankees vs Blue Jays game is on while I'm working :lol oh well, Go Jays Go!


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Chicago cubs starts with victory 8-4 on Miami Marlins.

I'm watching Houston Astros VS Texas Ranger. 1-0 bottom of the 2nd inning.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*



JM said:


> Guys colloquially speaking, the games that are played today count towards the numbers that appear in the W and L columns in the regular season standings. * If you have the highest number in the W columns within your division at the end of the season you make it to the playoffs. Oh and if you don't have the highest number in the W column BUT DO have the next best of second next best in your league then you also make it to the playoffs*.
> 
> LETS.
> 
> ...


Will there be a WF prize at the end of this game? 

Yes, it'll be the worst thing ever.... They gotta keep the streak alive and the Yankee tradition intact.:yes


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

3-0 Winning Astros over Rangers. Half of Sixth inning.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

STANTON just hit his 2nd HR of the game. This one was a monster 2nd deck shot.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

Talk about a debut :banderas great job by Sevy and the bullpen as well!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

Yankees win! Boone's first managerial win. Congrats to him. Such a likable guy.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

Yankees just got their first win! On opening day no less, Yes!!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

Boston lost to the Rays too. Mets beat the Cards. Pretty good Opening Day for New York.

Phillies v Braves is the best game I've seen today. Brewers and Padres has been great too. I haven't seen much Angels/A's but that one is close too.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

Damn, ChiSox went off today offensively with 6 homers, hard to believe they were down 4-nothing at one point. Not gonna get too excited though, they did this in the opener in 2011 too and that season ended in a dud with Adam Dunn batting an average that would make a pitcher blush.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

I didn't really want the Jays to beat the Yankees today , just sayin :shrug


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

My O's won their 8th straight Opening Day earlier, 3rd straight walk-off too. The Captain, Adam Jones crushed Fernando Rodney's first pitch of the 11th for a walk-off HR. 3-2 W over the Twins! Great start boys!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

WARNING, THERE IS A SIGHTING OF AN ABREU BOMB STILL FLYING AROUND THE KANSAS CITY AREA. WE ASK THAT YOU TAKE SHELTER IMMEDIATELY AND WAIT FOR OUR CLEAR SIGNAL.

ONCE AGAIN, THIS IS NOT A TEST/MISTAKE...WE'RE NOT HAWAII.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

@SelinaKyle @CamillePunk @MillionDollarProns @scrilla @FitChi @saviorBeeRad™ @TKOK

A good day is the Dodgers losing.

A really good day is the GIANTS winning.

A great, fantastic day? That is the Dodgers losing and the GIANTS winning...

The best day one can have? The GIANTS beating the Dodgers. 

MVBLACHBUSTER did it! He was David up against the Goliath of Chokeshaw! He was Daniel in the Lion's Den of Dodger Stadium Iniquity and Danger! He was pugnacious! He was tenacious! He was gritty! He was thoroughly himself, missing few bats but utilizing the vastly-improved GIANTS defense in both the infield and outfield to send the Dodgers down over and over again! :mark: :mark: :mark:

Meanwhile, an unexpected cherubic osey2 CLONE arose to topple the Luciferian lefty on the hill for the Dodgers in Clayton "Koufax" Kershaw: MVPANIK! :mark: On a pitch that was probably not even a strike, well inside (I think... I'll give it another look later), MVPANIK turned on that rare two-seam fastball from the Dodgers' incomparably-touted ace and smashed it out for the one and only run of the entire nine-inning contest! :mark:

MVBELT, ence, MVCUTCH, osey2, MVCRAWDAD, MVAUSTIN-3:16-JACKSON helped fuel the pressure with hitting firepower, MVPANIK providing two hits including his solo home run! :mark:

The much-maligned bullpen corps was splendid this evening, too! With more heart and guts than stuff, MVOSICH, MVGEARRIN, MVTHAT'SELEMENTARYMYDEARWATSON, and MVSTRICKLAND struck the Dodgers lineup like electric eels, slippery and unwieldy creatures from the deep! This bullpen is positively terrifying to witness perform but all's well that ends well and we all know that these results are sure to repeat themselves endlessly with such a stout group of rickety relievers! (Actually WATSON is good and STRICKLAND, if he could ever mature a bit, should be solid in his role.) 

It was a phenomenal Opening Day game! 

GIANTS osey2 ence :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

Gonna watch a lot more baseball this season :mark:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*



DesolationRow said:


> @SelinaKyle @CamillePunk @MillionDollarProns @scrilla @FitChi @saviorBeeRad™ @TKOK
> 
> A good day is the Dodgers losing.
> 
> ...


Kershaw's reacton to Panik taking him deep was funny, dude was like


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

Ah yes, two blown saves, good job pitching staff UGH  #seasonovertradetrout


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*



Dub said:


> Ah yes, two blown saves, good job pitching staff UGH  #seasonovertradetrout


Trout went 0-6 he's washed up. Won't be able to trade him.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

Alex Cora, I'll give you pass on you're first official day as manager. You'll be fine in the long run. But please never pitch Joe Kelly again. PLEASE DON'T DO IT.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

I was pleased with the Giants Opening Day victory over the despised Dodgers. I am recording the second game and watch it tomorrow.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

@SelinaKyle @CamillePunk @MillionDollarProns @scrilla @FitChi @savior BeeRad™ @TKOK @Dub

Not since the 1943 Cincinnati Reds has a team won its first two games of the regular season via two 1-0 totals! :cheer :cheer :cheer

But this is the first time EVER that those runs were provided by one man via home run blasts!

Ladies and gentlemen I have seen the future and it is comprised of GREAT GIANTS PITCHING SUPPORTED BY SOLO JOE MVPANIK HOME RUNS! :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo

MVPANIK not only homered to represent the single runs scored per each outing but he did so against Clayton Kershaw and Kenley Jansen! Just as the entire world knew he could and would! :mark: Tonight was perhaps even sweeter, occurring in the top of the 9th inning to suck all of the energy out of those heathen blue devils cheering on the Dodgers! :banderas

But perhaps the biggest story of all was JOHNNY MVCUETO! He was perfect for six spectacular innings... He struck out 4 batters but the movement on his pitches kept Dodgers hitters off-balance all night through his seven innings, the last of which saw him finally surrender a jam shot hit--the one and only Dodger hit of the game. That base runner was quickly erased by a sharply-struck double play ball right to MVPanik.

Cueto was his wizardly self on the mound, shaking and gyrating and shimmying with the greatest of ease, infuriating Dodgers hitters like no one else.

Tony MVWATSON has now faced six batters this season and he has struck out those 6 batters, including the three he faced in tonight's bottom of the 8th. Watson is a true gem of a relief pitcher and it's splendid that he's a GIANT. The single most underrated move of San Francisco's offseason. 

And Hunter MVSTRICKLAND was fierce and ferocious as the fiery closer in Mark Melancon's stead in the bottom of the 9th. He made quick work of the bottom of Los Angeles's order.

GIANTS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin osey2 ence


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979928058592284673

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979935284295909376

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979936801660944384

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979939784012345344
:lol :lol :lol :sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

oh man that sweet corner Cueto was hitting was :banderas :trout hitting his first homer of the season and SKAGGS dealing with them filthy change ups :moyes1 good day for baseball


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

Cueto would've had a perfect game but I tuned in randomly and the first pitch I saw was a base hit :lol

Also the channel I was watching said CUETO WITH A PERFECT GAME...lol I think it was the Dodgers broadcast trying to jinx him.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

I could get used to the Dodgers scoring no runs. Strong way for the Giants to start the season. :banderas


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

Delino Deshields broken hamate bone...:brady6

Well now we can all up Lewis Brinson right?

oh:brady6


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

Paul Molitor is putting the big no-no on Kyle Gibson being able to complete his no-no. Yanked after 6 innings.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

ChiSox with that 8th inning comeback. :drose


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

Betances needs to stop :fist


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

Are there any mental-capacity type tests done by MLB teams before they hire a guy? If so, I'm not sure how this Kapler guy passed his with the Phillies


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

I read Brewers and Dodgers have talked doing a Braun/Kemp swap. Terrible idea from MIL's end.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

Based on some of the trades the Dodgers have pulled off the past few seasons, I guess I'll expect a Kemp/Braun swap to occur. fpalm

That deal that sent Kemp to San Diego. :lmao 

Padres' GM should receive the Mussolini treatment in San Diego. :side:

Meanwhile, my concerns about CUTCH and LONGO haven't exactly been swept away over the microscopic three-game sample size. Build these dudes a time machine to 2013. (And stick ence in there with them while you're at it. :side 

Poor cluster luck and sequencing are usually forgivable sins but not against the Dodgers. :lol

The more egregious defense is the greater problem. Sharpen up, gentlemen!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

Also, @Dub, my friend and his daughter and her cousin and I were all at yesterday's Angels/A's game. :trout was silenced for but one day as now the Athletics cannot retire him to save their proverbial lives. :lol Good game. The Angels bullpen concerns me a bit but that dramatically-bolstered offense is legitimate if it can remain healthy.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

yeah there isnt a define role for those in the pen, would had liked holland but Eppler doesnt like spending big in that area.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*





What an inning by Pillar lol


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

Well as a Reds fan, this is about what I expected.... sigh.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*



ROTOWIRE said:


> The two rough appearances to begin the season won't result in Betances falling out of the setup ranks just yet, but *manager Joe Girardi* could look to rest the big righty for a few days and lean more heavily on David Robertson, Chad Green and Tommy Kahnle to form the bridge to closer Aroldis Chapman.


:lol 

I'm still not sure why they got rid of Girardi either.


Betances might be losing it or has lost it. I haven't seen the sharp devastating breaking ball in awhile and his velocity dosen't seem to be as high as it once was.

Also injuries are piling up for the Yankees. It's to the point where there should be some concern.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

I want to forget this game is happening.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

Damn, giving up 4 straight runs in one inning? I wanted a sweep, dammit!!

Yankees starting out the road trip looking great and then ending the road trip looking terrible. Oh well.

Onto the Rays!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

Boone's bullpen management the past couple of days is questionable..


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

Don't sleep on the Jays, last season isn't an indicator of how good they actually are.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

Chicago White Sox one of 4 undefeated teams :drose :abreu :abreu2


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

Bummer. First game at home and its postponed...:cuss::gun:


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

Aaron Boone's managerial decisions have definitely been... Girardi-esque. It's like he never left. But eh, I'm confident the team will turn it around despite the number of injuries already piling up. Yikes. At this rate, Chad Green will become our closer.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

oh At the last three innings. 

The Yankees just obliterated the Rays.:damn


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*



Zoom said:


> oh At the last three innings.
> 
> The Yankees just obliterated the Rays.:damn












Didi murdered that ball.










Really excited about Otani this season, hope he does really well.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

The White Sox are WHO WE THOUGHT THEY WERE.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

Judge, Stanton, and Sanchez have all gone deep today in the Bronx.

However, I think my favorite part of the day was when Yankee fans sarcastically cheered because the sun FINALLY broke through the clouds here for the first time in 3 days.

:mj4


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

I know Stanton is freakishly strong but his power seems to always astound me. His HR was just absolutely crushed. Seemed like it left the yard in literally a blink of an eye.

I was not surprised when the Yankees cast said it was the hardest hit HR so far. I was thinking just that...had to be the hardest hit HR this season.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

The big trio all going yard today :trips8 about time Judge and Sanchez got in on the powerfest. 

Think of how dangerous this team can be if the bullpen gets its act together.

Also, OHTANI :woo


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

Ohtani hit another one! :woo :woo Him doing this well is just awesome for baseball.

https://streamable.com/9kl3n

Also, our BIG THREE all going for big flies today! :thelaw :done :thelaw 

I'm hyped. :mark:


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

Yanks getting their first series win.:nasir :thelaw


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

@SelinaKyle @CamillePunk @MillionDollarProns @scrilla @FitChi @savior BeeRad™ @TKOK @Dub

MVPANDA. MVBELT. MVCRAWFORD. MVCUETO. MVHERNANDEZ. MVPANIK. osey2 MVCUTCH. ence MVBLANCO. MVGIANTS.

King Felix ran into the buzzsaw known as the San Francisco Giants' lineup. :side:

The GIANTS have won three games thus far in 2018: the losing pitchers' names are Clayton Kershaw, Kenley Jansen and Felix Hernandez.

It's the slop-tossers they can't do anything against! :lol

Attending this game was so much fun! Four home runs! That three-run SPLASH HIT by MVPANDA! :mark: MVBELT going opposite field! MVCRAWFORD sending a ball to the arcade! Oh yeah and GORKYS with an early home run! :mark: The GIANTS looked pretty swell!

MVCUETO was marvelous keeping the Mariners off-balance all game long and scattering their hits!

Bullpen was solid, too. This game was all GIANTS and was cathartic after such a dismal display of offense going into it!

GIANTS


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

Hell, my Bravos aren't complete *shit* these first few games, I've been pleasantly surprised. I'm dreading the 10 game losing streak that's inevitable, but for now watching Preston make Mad Max his bitch was fun.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

@CATAlanatto @KILL4ME @Zoom @Dr. Middy @Bronx Bomber @ABrown @Mr. WrestleMania


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/981319862168498182
@CamillePunk @MillionDollarProns @scrilla @FitChi @savior BeeRad™ @TKOK @Dub 

Meanwhile, closer to home, 



> Giants lefty Madison Bumgarner thinks he’ll be ready before the early June target time frame set by the club, he tells reporters including Kerry Crowley of the Bay Area News Group (Twitter link).


Please be true, oh, please, please, be true... :banderas :lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

That Didi gif must've been before the Stanton bomb yesterday imo.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

What the fuck was this offense against the O's of ALL fucking teams :kobe

Nothing annoys me more than when a team wastes a very good start from a pitcher. :fist


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

Can this Cubs team show up all season please?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

:BELTRE got his 3054th hit today. He passed Hall of Famer Rod Carew for the most hits all time by a Latin American player. He's now tied with Hall of Famer Rickey Henderson.

:BELTRE


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

BELTRE THE GOAT


> https://media1.giphy.com/media/yjf8mGwFjenNC/giphy.gif


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

This Yankees/Orioles game is taking forever to end.:waiting 

I'm hoping for a walk-off win. Come on Yankees!!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

Givens was blocking the plate. This game should be over :Jim


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

:mark: BELTRE :BELTRE :mark:


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

14 innings?


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

Damn you delay!!

I can't believe we're losing to the damn Orioles.:HA

Once again, damn you delay!!!


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

So who is buying the New York Mets and Los Angeles Angels? There's usually a couple of teams every year that surprise. Are these the two?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*



El Conquistador said:


> So who is buying the New York Mets and Los Angeles Angels? There's usually a couple of teams every year that surprise. Are these the two?


I don't pay attention to wins and losses until around mid May or so. 

I think the Angels are good. I won't be that surprised if the Mets are good because their lineup isn't unbelievably bad and they have two aces with a decent bullpen.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

I've been a believer in the Angels since they acquired/signed Justin Upton. I can't see them not winning a Wild Card spot.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

Angels still have no pitching, they'll get rocked in the playoffs even if they make it.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

This is how the Astros walked off the Padres... LOL HOSMER... :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982811102915563520
@SelinaKyle @CamillePunk @MillionDollarProns @scrilla @FitChi @savior BeeRad™ @TKOK @Dub 

WENT TO TODAY'S GIANTS GAME AND GOT MY WILLIE MAYS BOBBLEHEAD AND LIFE WAS ALREADY GOOD BUT THEN ANDREW MCCUTCHEN WENT 6-7 WITH A STOLEN BASE AND HE WENT TO BATTLE AT THE END OF THE GAME WITH WILMER FONT IN A 12-PITCH DUEL WHICH SAW MVMCCLUTCH HIT THE 3-RUN DINGER TO TAKE THE GIANTS OVER THE TOP OF THE 1-RUN DEFICIT GOING INTO THAT HALF-INNING AFTER THE DODGERS FINALLY SCORED A RUN AFTER THE GAME BEING DEADLOCKED AT 4-4 FOR MANY HOURS AND IT WAS SUBLIME!

THE GIANTS BULLPEN WAS ACTUALLY PHENOMENAL! IT WAS A SURREAL EXPERIENCE TO SEE THIS!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982776644136878080
osey2 HIT A 2-RUN HOME RUN EARLY ON IN THE GAME ABOUT SIX HOURS AGO BUT THIS WAS ULTIMATELY THE GAME OF ANDREW MCCLUTCHEN, BAPTISED TODAY TRULY AS NEW SAN FRANCISCO GIANT! AFTER GOING 2-24, HE WENT 6-7 TODAY, RAISING HIS BATTING AVERAGE FROM .083 TO .258 AND HIS wRC+ ROSE 124 POINTS AFTER THE MOST BAD-ASS AT-BAT IN THE HISTORY OF BAD-ASS AT-BATS! :mark: :mark: :mark: :bow :bow :bow

Wilmer Font was pitching sans serif for the Dodgers but how many times new roamin' pitchers would invade the game? In the end it was comic, sans tragedy for the Giants that Font had less-than-fantastic stuff tonight, though his lollipop curveball remains a bit maddening.

MCCLUTCHEN! :mark: :mark: :mark:

LOL DODGERS


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982832674317352960

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982823946360885248

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982826306566934528
GIANTS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

Gerrit Cole had back to back 11 K no run games so far. Astros pitching coaches are wizards. This isn't coming out of nowhere since Cole has been a highly regarded talent for some time (and has had at least one good season). It just looks like the Astros are able to unlock that potential. Of course it's just two games, but this is obviously a great sign and if Cole is a legit ace then I'm not sure how they lose a 7 game series.


lol Hosmer sure, but that is such a Padre way to lose a game too.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

Yankees now 5-5 to start the season (and 3rd in the AL East). 

Damn Orioles. :cuss:


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

Who is this man impersonating Stanton?! :worried


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

That Yadi Molina fight was interesting today. Ohtani is fun to watch. White Sox suck. Moncada is disappointing. I know it's cold, but c'mon my Cuban brother. Let's do something. If you're going to hit .230 and sacrifice contact, let's at least get some counting stats and power.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*



KILL4ME said:


> Who is this man impersonating Stanton?! :worried


He's going to have to adjust that ridiculous closed stance he's working with.

Swing and miss has plagued Stanton in the past, so this isn't new. Don't worry, he'll almost assuredly figure it out, make adjustments and he'll hit 20 HR in a month.


That Shohei Sunday start was something. I don't think the A's lineup is actually that bad. It's not one of the better lineups of course, but it's better than it has been since they traded Donaldson. Aside from Bryce Harper, the Angels might have the two best baseballs players in the game.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

funny you mention harper, Ohtani changed his stance closer to Harper's after reviewing his ST outing, its a subtle yet effective change :banderas


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

Am I seeing this right? 

The Yankees are down 1-14 to the fucking Red Sox! :ambrose4

Say what???!! :shiiit


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

This is the most pathetic loss I've seen in a while by them. Jesus. :mj2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

Damn Red Sox gave the Yankees the business tonight lol.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

Just got home about an hour ago from Los Angeles and watched the last couple of innings of the Diamondbacks/GIANTS game! :cheer :cheer :cheer CLUTCH CUTCH! :mark: :mark: :mark: 

GIANTS


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

Thread title should be changed to Alex Cora Appreciation Thread. Thank you.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

:trout making perez his BITCH :trout


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

Perez is terrible. Our starters are terrible. Mike Minor might be our best starter and he hadn't started in over a year.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

Toronto 8-4, Pittsburgh 8-2

NY Yankees 5-6, LA Dodgers 4-6

I know it's only a two weeks stretch, but those are 4 records that really jump out at me as nobody in the world was predicting that at this point in the season.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

That's baseball for you :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

ChiSox finally win a home game. :jbutler


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

Anyone see the attendance for the ChiSox game yesterday was 978 people?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*



El Conquistador said:


> Anyone see the attendance for the ChiSox game yesterday was 978 people?


Yeah, kinda embarrassing tbh.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*



Chrome said:


> Yeah, kinda embarrassing tbh.


Lol, agreed. That is an all-time low in my lifetime. Can't remember an attendance number being that bad.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

NOLAN ARENADO GOING FOR THE TKO


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

Boys....

The rivalry is back :banderas


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

Yanks and Sox is gonna be must see TV every game isn't it.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*



El Conquistador said:


> Anyone see the attendance for the ChiSox game yesterday was 978 people?




It was below freezing, it snowed honestly out of no where really screwing up commutes and the Cubs were home for their home opener at the same exact time but cancelled their game about 2 hours before game time. What do you expect?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

Remember that game where no one was there in the stadium? I think it was in Baltimore and they played the White Sox.

That was eerie.


Elvis Andrus with a fractured elbow. I have no clue what we do now.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

Due to the riots, no? It was eerie but the sound of the bats hitting the ball was sweet :banderas especially Davis' homer . Tough breakside for Andrus, crazy how this is his' first time in the DL.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

I agree with that sentiment, sidewinder. However, I think you're ignoring the fact that the attendance for the Sox is abysmal and frankly, embarrassing like Chrome said. If it was the middle of June there would still only be 5-6,000 fans for a day game at most.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

How's the crime in the South Side these days? Might have something to do with it.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

Crime is still rampant on the South Side. You're right, it probably is a contributing factor. The location of the ballpark, too.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

Sox sucking is probably the biggest reason though. I bet the crowds will come back when they start winning.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

Yankees got the Tigers and Marlins next so NYY will want to sweep those series because it gets hard after that.

Jays, Twins, Angels, Astros, Indians, then the Red Sox again, A's, and Nationals.

A's aren't a playoff team, but those others could be or are. Rough stretch for sure.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

The west coast series is what always kills them during the year. 

Now I'm panicking :mj2

Edit: If its at home then we'll have a chance :lol


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

Chris Stratton with his best Major League start ever tonight, finally going the elusive and mythical seven whole innings, surrendering but one hit (to a pinch-hitting pitcher! classic GIANTS style!) and three walks with four strikeouts. In reality he only lost command in the fifth innings, walking consecutive batters.

The GIANTS' offense was alive as well! ence and osey2 and CUTCH and MVPANIK and LONGO and MVBLANCO and MVBELT were all stellar this evening... :banderas

Derek "I AM THE" LAW provided two superlative innings of relief pitching.

Sure, it's against the injured, banged-up and rebuilding San Diego Padres, but that's what modestly okay* teams are supposed to do to presently weaker and vulnerable teams! A fine 7-0 win, exhibiting such a valuable cruise control factor that I was able to fix almost all of my attention on tonight's SHARKS playoff game! :mark: :mark: :mark:

*he said, with plenty of hope and lots of eye-squinting

GIANTS


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

Rain :fist


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

Wow, three postpones in a row for the Yankees/Tigers series. :no:

That sucks.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

What can you do though? :mj2 this is just pushing us more and more back behind the Sox.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

WTF, postpone a game and take away our Shohei for below freezing temps.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

Bartolo Colon is the Rangers ace:mark:


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*



MrMister said:


> Bartolo Colon is the Rangers ace:mark:


What a performance. 17 straight first pitch strikes. The guy is a master of control :dead3


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

Bryce Harper has 1.219 OPS. That's OBP and SLG combined. This is a metric to show how good you are at baseball.

It's impressive. He's awesome. Apparently this is still only as good as Barry Bonds's 5th best OPS SEASON total.

Can he keep this up? Well yes it's totally possible. If you look at the list of guys that hit 1.2 OPS you see a lot of Bonds and Ruth and Williams. 


Rogers Hornsby
Lou Gehrig
Mark McGwire
Jimmie Foxx
Frank Thomas
Jeff Bagwell

I won't be shocked if Harper joins them, but he's been this hot in April before. He's got to stay healthy.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

He is eyeing that 400mil contract :realkobe4 Angels/Red Sox next, series should be nerve wrecking :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

It's early but I don't think my Reds prediction is going to pan out imo.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

Start the baseball season a week earlier they said.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

Cubs will never play another game.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*



starsfan24 said:


> Cubs will never play another game.





Thank god.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*



ABAS said:


> Thank god.


:rude

Well played.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

NEW BIG SEXY GIF.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

The fat Hispanic Nolan Ryan :sundin

Now someone just has to charge the mound and get his ass kicked:mark:


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

Bartolo entertains me so much that I wouldn't care in the slightest if he gets busted for steroids again. There's something immensely entertaining about a jolly, overweight, not very athletic guy with a pudgy face somehow mowing down the best team in the game with ease as he tosses strike after strike. 

I hope he pitches till he's goddamn 50.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

The Yankees are putting a beating on the Marlins. :mark:

My goodness. kada

Now its 12-0 :banderas


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

lol even Skydome has a PPD game because the roof leaks lol


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*



MrMister said:


> lol even Skydome has a PPD game because the roof leaks lol


A big block of ice fell from the CN Tower and crashed through the roof. 

There's some pretty crazy video online of ice barely missing people as well.

NO GAME IS SAFE FROM THE POSTPONED MONSTER.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

Discovered today that the White Sox had Fernando Tatis Jr. and traded him for James Shields two years ago. fpalm


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

Judge hit his 60th HR. His HR pace is still faster than McGwire's.

He's also reduced his K rate to around 23-24% after 60 PA. This could be important because 60 PA is when K rate stabilizes. This isn't to say this is Judge's new long term K rate though, but it's possible it is. 

Let's pretend he can sustain a 23-24% K rate. His 18% BB rate is practically identical to last season. As hard as he hits the ball, .280 and even .300 are a possibility with this guy. I know he hit .284 last season, but many thought this was an aberration, a lucky season. It might not have been that lucky. If he doesn't chase so many breaking balls he doesn't strike out so much and those K's possibly become BB's or hits or even...HR. That's being bullish though.

The bear often kills the bull so...

Realistically if we dig deeper we see his hard hit % a bit lower than last season. No big deal here. His soft contact is way up though. Combine this with his .444 BABIP and it's clear Judge is getting lucky early on.

tl;dr It's too early to know exactly what's going on with Aaron Judge and this post is pretty much meaningless.:max


also is Bryce Harper turning into Barry Bonds? Harper has a 14% K rate coupled with a 27% BB rate. With easy monster power. He hit a HR on a broken bat. Bonds had a 14% K rate and a 26% BB rate in his 73 HR season.:side:


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

7 runs given up to the fucking MARLINS. fpalm


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*



Born of Osiris said:


> 7 runs given up to the fucking MARLINS. fpalm


Now its 9 runs. fpalm :mj4


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*



> _*Take a deep breath, pick yourself up, dust yourself off, and start all over again.*_


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

Red Sox are really good. Almost certainly better than the Angels this season. Angels arrow is pointing up though.

JD Martinez just makes this lineup so scary now. Mookie can do Mookie things more easily. JD Mart is kind of like Papi. Not quite as good, but he's an elite slugger.

Patrick Corbin almost had a no hitter. There have been quite a few close no hitters and even perfect games this season. All have been foiled, but someone's gotta throw a no-no soon. The cold weather probably has a pretty large effect on this.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

Cubs are going to get postponed again tomorrow. This weather has been fantastic.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/986407305796313093
I got chills roud


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

BELT BELTED A 2-RUN HOMER IN THE TOP OF THE 10TH TO WIN TONIGHT'S GAME IN ARIZONA! :woo :woo :woo 

Chris Stratton was sublime, giving the GIANTS everything they should have needed to win, but Bruce Bochy was greedy, sending Stratton back out there in the 8th inning at 93 pitches. With a 13-man bullpen it would have been prudent to launch the 8th with fresh arms but no matter. Although Paul Goldschmidt feasts on Giants pitching like a vampire chows down on virginal brides, the GIANTS' first baseman responded with the game-winning home run! 

Also Hunter Strickland and Cory Gearrin are nerve-wracking as all get out to watch out of the bullpen. Bochy letting Gearrin face a small parade of lefties right at the end of the game was nightmare-inducing. 

Nevertheless...

GIANTS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin osey2 ence (even though he's completely washed up now, those 2012-2014 feels still linger)


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

My Red Sox are looking scary good right now. That rotation, man. Phew. 

Porcello looking like the ACE 2016 Porcello again and not like the scrub 2017 Porcello. All is well on Yawkey Way (or Jersey street, whatever).


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*










Really hate seeing skaggs get obliterated like that, and the bullpen is getting stretched out AGAIN. blah.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

I don't know if Skaggs is good, but the Sox did this to Severino too. They're the best lineup in the game right now. 

Red Sox have a +60 run differential. Scary team.

You know what though? The Blue Jays are right behind them.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

you've said in the past SKAGGS had upside....UPSIDE. WHERE IS THE UPSIDE MR?!!?!??!


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

25 games postponed so far this season. It is the most prior to May 1st since 2007 (26 games postponed that year).


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*



Dub said:


> you've said in the past SKAGGS had upside....UPSIDE. WHERE IS THE UPSIDE MR?!!?!??!


I also said the Cincinnati Reds would make the post season so don't listen to me imo.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*



MrMister said:


> I also said the Cincinnati Reds would make the post season so don't listen to me imo.


:sadbecky


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*



Dub said:


> you've said in the past SKAGGS had upside....UPSIDE. WHERE IS THE UPSIDE MR?!!?!??!


They left it on the operating table.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*

Stanton with a single and a walk tonight. Rejoice :drose


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*



Born of Osiris said:


> Stanton with a single and a walk tonight. Rejoice :drose


:thelaw also hit the highest HR ever :done


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*



Dr. Middy said:


> :thelaw also hit the highest HR ever :done


And Chapman back to old form. :banderas


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Shohei Ohtani Appreciation Thread*



Born of Osiris said:


> And Chapman back to old form. :banderas


That 9th inning was just wens3

It actually felt like he was trying to hurry up because he was cold :lmao


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Mookie is the Betts*

JEFF "SHARK" SAMARDZIJA! :mark: "BIG" MAC WILLIAMSON! :mark: "CLUTCH" CUTCH! :mark: MVLONGO! :mark: MVKELBY TOMLINSON! :mark: osey2 :mark: MVHUNDLEY! :mark: GORKYS HERNANDEZ! :mark: MVPANIK! :mark: 

GIANTS :mark:


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Mookie is the Betts*

This is the type of game we needed to have against a contending team like the Jays @Zoom @Dr. Middy; :drose

Miguel Andujar is also starting to HEAT UP :mark: Props to Montgomery as well!


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Mookie is the Betts*



Born of Osiris said:


> This is the type of game we needed to have against a contending team like the Jays @Zoom @Dr. Middy; :drose
> 
> Miguel Andujar is also starting to HEAT UP :mark: Props to Montgomery as well!


That sixth inning outburst was just kada :mark


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Mookie is the Betts*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/987818818511818752
GLEYBERMANIA begins tomorrow!

:mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Seani 55 Manaea no hits the Red Sox*

Manaea's no hitter was one of the best I've ever seen considering how loaded this Sox lineup is. 

He got help with a questionable error on Semien as well as Benintendi's weak grounder that was called out when "went out of the baseline". Mookie hit a hard hit fly ball in the 9th that is probably a HR in most parks, but not in Oakland.

Still he was brilliant. Two BB and Ten K's.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Seani 55 Manaea no hits the Red Sox*

Went to the Giants/Angel night, fucking finally a win :mark: :trout Let's keep winning PLZ!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Mookie is the Betts*



ROLLINS said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/987818818511818752
> GLEYBERMANIA begins tomorrow!
> 
> :mark:


It has begun :drose


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Seani 55 Manaea no hits the Red Sox*

Quiet debut for Torres but my GOD is Andujar living up to the hype recently :mark:

I have a feeling Severino will win 20 games this season :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Seani 55 Manaea no hits the Red Sox*

   @Dub

*Dub* performing reverse juju jinx curse hex on his own ball club by intoning the demonic entity known as Scott Cousins.   

GET THAT OAKLAND A'S STINK OFF OF THE MLB THREAD TITLE, *MrMister*! For BRANDON "LONGHORN" BELT HAS SET A NEW MLB RECORD ATOP HITTING A HOME RUN IN EACH OF HIS LAST FOUR GAMES PLAYED AFTER TODAY! :woo :woo :woo 

http://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id/...-francisco-giants-sets-mlb-record-21-pitch-ab



> Brandon Belt sets MLB record, sees 21 pitches in AB before lining out
> 
> San Francisco Giants first baseman Brandon Belt set a Major League Baseball record Sunday when he battled out a 21-pitch at-bat against Los Angeles Angels rookie right-hander Jaime Barria.
> 
> Belt fouled off 16 two-strike pitches before lining out to Angels right fielder Kole Calhoun. The at-bat lasted 12 minutes and 45 seconds. It is the most pitches in at at-bat since records began in 1988.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988155169979285504


> Belt broke the record previously held by then-Houston Astros infielder Ricky Gutierrez, who had a 20-pitch at-bat against then-Cleveland Indians right-hander Bartolo Colon on June 26, 1998.
> 
> Barria threw 49 pitches in all in the first inning as the Giants loaded the bases, but he escaped without allowing a run. In contrast, San Francisco Giants starting pitcher Johnny Cueto retired the Angels in the first inning on just 19 pitches.
> 
> ...


None of this is to take away from JOHNNY "B. GOODE" CUETO who threw six outstanding innings, with a no-no through 5.0, giving up two walks and two hits while striking out 7 batters! :mark: :mark: :mark: I'm sure his season 0.35 ERA is wholly sustainable! :cheer :cheer :cheer No but seriously it's cause to chalk up Cueto's blisters-plagued 2017 to the aberration GIANTS fans were hoping it was.

LONGO went LONG as well! :mark: :mark: :mark: 

In fact the lineup was terrific all day, unfortunately with poor sequencing. For most of the game it felt like it should have been 8-0, not 4-0. In any event, the Angels came back a bit to make it frightening by the time the late innings rolled in, particularly a spine-tingling 9th inning with the go-ahead run represented by Ian "Super Jew" Kinsler with 2 outs and 2 on against HUNTER STRICKLAND, who's scarier than most horror movie attractions.

Anyway...

GIANTS :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Seani 55 Manaea no hits the Red Sox*

Hopefully Danny Farquhar ends up being alright. But damn, Astros gave the ChiSox the business in this series. May as well tank for next year's top pick at this point.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Seani 55 Manaea no hits the Red Sox*

TIME TO BELT-POST! :mark: :mark: :mark:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988240134737809408

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988186473102041090

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988201238494838784
:mark: :mark: :mark: BELT :mark: :mark: :mark: GIANTS


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Seani 55 Manaea no hits the Red Sox*

I see the giants paid off the umps :no: The sport I once loved is gone


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Seani 55 Manaea no hits the Red Sox*

Belt will end with about 18 HR. 

Also why tweet how much that AB cost the Angels? The Angels are loaded. Billionaire spends 150 bucks on stuff...

What is Belt responding to about his selective swinging at baseballs?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Seani 55 Manaea no hits the Red Sox*

What a game :sodone


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Seani 55 Manaea no hits the Red Sox*

OMG THAT UPSIDE :moyes1


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Seani 55 Manaea no hits the Red Sox*



Dub said:


> I see the giants paid off the umps :no: The sport I once loved is gone


:lol :side:



MrMister said:


> Belt will end with about 18 HR.
> 
> Also why tweet how much that AB cost the Angels? The Angels are loaded. Billionaire spends 150 bucks on stuff...
> 
> What is Belt responding to about his selective swinging at baseballs?


It's not enough that I spy you blaspheming in this thread by saying Bryce Harper might reach the immortal heights of BARRY, now you're just out and out trolling. :side: :lol

(Although yes I agree BELT will probably hit about 18 home runs. Maybe he doesn't get beaned with a baseball to the skull for a change and doesn't miss a huge chunk of the season, though. :side

@CamillePunk @FitChi @TKOK @scrilla @MillionDollarProns

BEHOLD. I PRESENT UNTO THE FAITHFUL THE NEXT STEP IN THE EVOLUTION OF THE SAN FRANCISCO GIANTS:

MAC. WILLIAMSON.

Been touting this prospect for half of a decade and he is now finally living up to my personal hype machine. :banderas :lol

But seriously... This home run tonight to deeeeeeeep right-center at AT&T Park, against the nighttime marine layer, against the cavernous canyon of desolation that is right-center at AT&T... Righties don't hit 'em there. Not unless they are Big Fish or maybe Big Cat. Barry Bonds loved to hit his there. He was a left-handed batter, of course (biggest DUH in human history inserted right here), and a superhuman cybernetic organism built to hit baseballs, so we'll scratch him off of the list of comparable figures. Maybe Goldschmidt once hit it close to right around there--probably against :lincecum4

Anyway, point is... That is special and that crack off of the bat and Williamson's approach is enough to excite the nerdiest sabermetrician and the straw-hattiest straw hat 85-year-old Clint Eastwood baseball scout alike.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988634194724110336
:bow :bow :bow MAC ATTACK :bow :bow :bow

Meanwhile, Chris "Batten Down the Hatches" Stratton did his whole grind-through-the-opposing-lineup-three-times-in-solidly-convincing-fashion thing. He's not overpowering but he's proving that he belongs at the back end of a Major League rotation. Going 6.2 IP tonight was critical to give much of the bullpen the night off. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988633317875515393
Meanwhile, the One True King of the North(ern California Baseball World), Buster MVPosey, returned to form following a generally woeful road trip with the bat, going 2-3 with a walk, his two hits phenomenally-struck line drives to right field demonstrating his grace and greatness. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988634585805283328
MVPosey? MVPosey. osey2

MAC! :mark:

GIANTS :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Seani 55 Manaea no hits the Red Sox*

Please answer the question what Belt is responding to regarding his selective swinging. That was the only 100% serious part of that post.

@DesolationRow

^^^fuck


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Seani 55 Manaea no hits the Red Sox*

STANTON going 4-4 last night.

:mark:


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Seani 55 Manaea no hits the Red Sox*

Didi is ELITE! :mark:


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Seani 55 Manaea no hits the Red Sox*

Damn, that was a brutal beat-down by the Yanks yesterday.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Seani 55 Manaea no hits the Red Sox*



MrMister said:


> Please answer the question what Belt is responding to regarding his selective swinging. That was the only 100% serious part of that post.
> 
> @DesolationRow
> 
> ^^^fuck


Ah, well, here comes a story that only a Bay Area Giants fan can tell.

You see, it's profoundly stupid but seemingly half of the Giants fanbase detests Brandon Belt, or, let us say, they think he's some sort of serial underperformer. It's truly maddening. Lots of hardcore Giants fans refer to these internecine conflicts stemming from controversies surrounding Belt as "The Belt Wars" and yes they are utterly dumb as hell. Most of the arguments are specious at best and absurdly ridiculous at worst. "His body language looks bad," "His shoulders slump," "He doesn't swing enough." He's like the middle class version of Joey Votto--and if fans will complain about Votto not swinging enough, considering how phenomenal Votto is, you can be sure that fans will bristle at Belt's plate discipline. It's true, sometimes Belt does seem a touch too cautious to swing--or, better put, he can be just a little susceptible to not exhaustively protecting the strike zone on two strikes when there are so many umpires who feast on lefty batters with the notorious "lefty bleed." The funny--or sad--part is that most of the time Belt is wholly correct, and his sense of the strike zone is more technically accurate than many an MLB umpire's. 

A lot of the Belt hate is irrational and bizarre. Some of it is rooted in the point that he was, at one point circa 2010, one of the most touted power hitters in all of the minors. A large number of Giants fans--grown weary of the many years in which first base remained something of a void for San Francisco were essentially expecting something like, well, their own Joey Votto. 

One of the recurring storylines this season thus far early on was Belt taking strike three called over and over, and it was angering a whole swath of Giants fans. Naturally this trickled its way toward Belt through social media. I do agree with your apparent contention, though, that Belt need not reply at all to such heathens. :side: :lol

Anyway, I doubt the Belt-haters are out in force at the moment SEEING AS HE JUST HOMERED AGAIN A FEW HOURS AGO AND HAS NOW HOMERED FIVE TIMES IN HIS LAST SIX GAMES!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:

Also BIG MAC WILLIAMSON HOMERED AGAIN AFTER BREAKING HIS DAMNED NECK LIKE STONE COLD STEVE AUSTIN ON THE LEFT FIELD BULLPEN MOUND CATCHING A BRYCE HARPER FLY!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:

GIANTS :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Seani 55 Manaea no hits the Red Sox*

So it's just filthy casuals not understanding baseball ok got it.

Acuna called up and :BELTRE and







to the DL :brady6


Pujols 6 hits away from 3K.


Players with at least 600 HR and at least 3000 hits:

Hank Aaron
Willie Mays
Alex Rodriguez

That's it. Three players that I could see. Pujols will be the 4th.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Seani 55 Manaea no hits the Red Sox*

And that's with MAYS THE GOD joining the U.S. military during the Korean War, reporting to duty on May 29, 1952, having played only 34 games that campaign following his well-earned Rookie of the Year 1951, and missing _all_ of the 1953 season as a result of that, too. MAYS would average 152.3 games played for the next ten seasons. :side:


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Seani 55 Manaea no hits the Red Sox*

The Twins are the Yankees punching-bag once again. :evil:

Thanks for helping us out when we needed you. :x

Hopefully, the Yanks can sweep them tomorrow. :thelaw


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Seani 55 Manaea no hits the Red Sox*

Acuna's HR today... bama


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Seani 55 Manaea no hits the Red Sox*



El Conquistador said:


> Acuna's HR today... bama


On the Braves Facebook, people were giving him a hard time. SMH. Not everyone can be a Heyward and get a HR on his first at bat.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Seani 55 Manaea no hits the Red Sox*

Acuna and Albies are the two youngest players in the majors. Atlanta will win a World Series before Washington. Philadelphia might too :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Seani 55 Manaea no hits the Red Sox*

GARY SANCHEZ WITH A WALK OFF HR!!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989599786444587008


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Seani 55 Manaea no hits the Red Sox*



ROLLINS said:


> GARY SANCHEZ WITH A WALK OFF HR!!!!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989599786444587008


Very nostalgic :banderas

I still remember when the Yankees walked-off the Twins three games in a row back in 2009 (that series also ended in a sweep).

Good times, good times. :yas


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Seani 55 Manaea no hits the Red Sox*

Acunamania!

Normally nice things don’t happen to Atlanta sports. 

May 4th he’s back in Atlanta. I wouldn’t miss that game for anything.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Seani 55 Manaea no hits the Red Sox*



ROLLINS said:


> GARY SANCHEZ WITH A WALK OFF HR!!!!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989599786444587008





Zoom said:


> Very nostalgic :banderas
> 
> I still remember when the Yankees walked-off the Twins three games in a row back in 2009 (that series also ended in a sweep).
> 
> Good times, good times. :yas


To be fair walk-off home runs against beyond washed up Fernando Rodney should probably be given asterisks. :side:

(I'm totally kidding. Good teams annihilate the washed up opposition. But yeesh the thought that Fernando Rodney is still closing games out for someone out there in 2018...)

The Marlins beat the Dodgers both Tuesday and Wednesday, taking the three-game series from the demons of Los Angeles. Clayton Kershaw pitched Wednesday night, and he was quite shaky, surrendering six walks in one game. I believe he's gone complete regular seasons having issued half a dozen walks. :lol 

The Marlins victory over the Dodgers Wednesday night was the biggest baseball betting upset for Las Vegas books since the 2007 season. :lmao 

LOL KERSHAW, LOL DODGERS (I know they're up here now, time to BEAT LA this weekend! :mark: :side


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Seani 55 Manaea no hits the Red Sox*

Time to rename Kauffman Stadium to Matt Davidson Stadium.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Seani 55 Manaea no hits the Red Sox*

Yankees beat the Angels to increase their win streak to 7! Didi with a HR in the 10th inning to put the Yanks ahead. There were so many Yankees fans in Angels Stadium that Didi actually took a curtain call after he hit the HR. :lol 

I love this team!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Seani 55 Manaea no hits the Red Sox*

From two solo home runs in the second inning by MVLONGO and MVCRAW to mount an early 2-0 lead to falling behind 4-2 to having one of the best come-from-behind wins in recent Dodgers-GIANTS history, Friday night's game was a rollercoaster thrill-a-minute unlike any other! Magnificent! 

:mark: :mark: :mark: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/990063081198768128

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/990070218389995520

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/990095704356896768

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/990098657977352192
WATSON and STRICKLAND deserve great credit for their outstanding eighth and ninth innings out of the bullpen, too! :dancingpenguin MVPANIK! MVHERNANDEZ! osey2 MVBELT with the bunt against the shift to start the whole rally off to score those four runs! :mark: MVJACKSON! EVERYBODY!!!

GIANTS


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Seani 55 Manaea no hits the Red Sox*

Guys.... This team... 

:dead2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Seani 55 Manaea no hits the Red Sox*



Born of Osiris said:


> Guys.... This team...
> 
> :dead2


This lineup just batted around in both the 1st AND 2nd inning each. Has that ever happened before?!

Oh yeah, 10-0 Yanks, 2nd inning.

:trips8


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Seani 55 Manaea no hits the Red Sox*

Now THAT'S domination :banderas

So much for the Red Sox running away with the division :lol


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Seani 55 Manaea no hits the Red Sox*

Uh, there was an afternoon game to this day-night doubleheader? Nah. :lol 

CUETO. MVPOSEY. BELT. LONGO. JACKSON. CUTCH. CRAW. KELBY. D.J. SNELTEN MAKING HIS MAJOR LEAGUE DEBUT AND GETTING HIS FIRST STRIKEOUT WITH A WONDERFUL 1-2-3 INNING. PABLO SANDOVAL PITCHING IN THE BLOWOUT LOSS THAT I AM OTHERWISE PRETENDING DIDN'T HAPPEN AND THROWING A WONDERFUL 1-2-3 INNING. 

LOL DODGERS

GIANTS


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Seani 55 Manaea no hits the Red Sox*

Well it was a fun 2 week season, see yah next year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Postponed Ball 2018: Seani 55 Manaea no hits the Red Sox*

I don't know how Didi is this good. He's the best shortstop in the game now.

He's the best hitter overall right now. :lmao

He's more than tripled his career walk rate. It's not that early anymore though it's still early. Still, this seems like a real elevation of his game.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: MLB: D I D I*

Looks like another sweep is coming :mj

My body is ready :mark:


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

*Re: MLB: D I D I*

loving the role my cubs have been on. shutting out the brewers 5 times out of 8 games and a 4 game sweep only allowing them 2 runs... the cubs are back baby and wont ever look back!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: MLB: D I D I*

That's cause the Brewers are who we thought they were. The cubs should have honestly scored 10+ each game. It's scary how they're not scoring. inb4 you're saying this cause you're a sox fan. Rizzo has looked like garbage and you can't even deny that. Contreras looks lost at the plate now. The only thing honestly going for the Cubs hitting right now is Bryant, Baez (he'll regress soon and you know it), Almora, and Schrwarber (can't believe I just said that).


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: MLB: D I D I*

@Zoom; @Dr. Middy; @ROLLINS; 

3 GAME SWEEP. WHAT A CLUTCH, AWESOME PITCHED WIN :cheer :cheer :cheer

Now here comes the main event of the week. Yanks/Stros. Just hoping we can at least take 2 of the 4. But I'm confident! :woo


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: MLB: D I D I*

And the sweep is completed :mark

Goodbye Angels


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: MLB: D I D I*

9 in a row for the Yanks, fellas!

The fact that this team can blow you out (see Saturday night) and then come back the next day and win a close, low-scoring 2-1 game is usually the mark of a good team that is here to stay.

This upcoming series at Houston will be tough. Doesn't help that Sonny Gray is starting tomorrow, either. :lol We don't need to win this series. Like Shala, I'd also settle for a 2-2 split.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: MLB: D I D I*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/990791615836049408
:sodone


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: MLB: D I D I*

Yeah I was impressed with this game and actually happier about it than most because our pitching did extremely well. Sabathia remains a good arm to have around despite his age and mileage, he threw 7 strong innings, and Green and Chapman backed him up well. With Tanaka having a good start as well, hopefully things are looking up for a rotation that has been somewhat inconsistent. 

I'm also really curious on the decision to start Gray against an Astros lineup. Not entirely sure how that one is going to work, but they still have some sort of confidence I suppose. Dude really needs to show some sort of positive in this start though, or else I'd start looking for another starter pronto.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: D I D I*

It's hilarious how Ty Blach is a thoroughly below-average starting pitcher except for one little thing: he dominates the Los Angeles Dodgers. :lmao Yes, it's funny. It's marvelous. It's delightful.

Driving down Divisadero in San Francisco toward the Castro Theatre to see _The Great Silence_ and _Once Upon a Time in the West_ I heard the entire first inning of the game on KNBR. Maeda extracted two outs from the GIANTS in quick order. Then osey2 hit a booming double, BBELT walked and LONGO hit a ball down the left field line that was evidently approximately one inch foul, a batted ball that could have, should have, on a better day, perhaps, resulted in two runs scored on a double... 

Surely all was lost...

But NO!

LONGO is, after being frigidly sub-zero to begin the 2018 campaign, now helping to carry the GIANTS... And so he destroyed Maeda's next offering, hitting to deeeeep center for a 3-RUN HOME RUN!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:

The GIANTS prevailed over the Los Angeles Dodgers 4-2, took the series from those blue meanies, and are looking good.

On the bad news front MVPANIK is out for probably two months with a torn left thumb ligament, requiring surgery. Not good. 

And MAC WILLIAMSON, poised as he was to be the GIANTS' savior in left field, fell to the Barry Bonds Left Field Curse and is now on the Concussion DL. Not good. Not good at all.

Nevertheless, this series victory over the Dodgers was costly, well-earned, hard-earned and necessary for the GIANTS to continue their campaign! 

GIANTS :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: D I D I*

Okay I'll join the main discussion for a change. One can remain in one's MLB thread subplot for only so long. I wanna hang out with Tony Soprano, Vic Mackey, Al Swearengen, etc. :side:

So yes Didi Gregorius is... This April is... Let me look at these stats...

:sodone :sodone :sodone

Now... I doubt he'll keep slugging .800 through the entire season, and his wRC+ will probably dip below 200 at some point... Nevertheless, this is a most arresting litany of statistics. Anecdata aside, and the partisanship of Yankees fans here championing their oriflamme notwithstanding, this month has truly been nothing less than remarkable for Gregorius. AL MVP for the Month of April seems like a veritable lock. Already at 2.3 WAR.

Breaking down the numbers, probably the single most encouraging--as in, reassuring that this is based on reality and not just some baseball god hocus pocus wizardry--is Didi has slashed his strikeout rate at a time when the average batter is striking out at alarming rates league-wide. As @AryaDark noted on my visitor message wall by way of a tweet,


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/990764980566831105
An astonishing league-wide trend as pitching continues to largely dominate. 

However, in Didi's case, he has struck out only a dozen times in almost 100 plate appearances. That's spectacular. He's seeing the ball well, picking up on the spin early, and he's crushing anything resembling a mistake. 

Aaaand tonight I learn that he was originally drafted and developed by the Cincinnati Reds. He was traded to the Arizona Diamondbacks in the three-way trade with the Cleveland Indians that sent Shin-Soo Choo to Cincinnati. I recall many baseball/Giants fans making fun of the Diamondbacks when they traded Trevor Bauer to the Indians for Didi. That ended up working out for just about everyone, though, and now Didi is becoming a star in New York.

Interestingly, when the Diamondbacks front office attempted to "defend" the trade that brought Didi to Arizona, they made the comparison between Didi and Derek Jeter, something many baseball experts laughed and scoffed at. 

In any event, an interesting series of events...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: MLB: D I D I*

@Born of Osiris ; @Zoom ; @Dr. Middy ;

Don't know if you guy checkout Fangraphs, but they had an interesting piece about Sonny Gray and his struggles. Speculating that the Yankees' strategy of deemphasizing fastball usage might be the source of Gray's struggles. He's throwing his secondary pitches to the same spots he always has, but since he's throwing many more of them, they have been much less effective. He threw the same pitch mix in his first month with the Yankees as he did in Oakland, and was successful. Since then, they've been having him throw less than 50% fastballs and he's struggled mightily.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: MLB: D I D I*

I was noticing it as well. He was doing pretty good last year for the team even with the lack of run support he was receiving. I don't have faith tonight with him pitching against the Stros but crazier stuff has happened.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: MLB: D I D I*



ROLLINS said:


> @Born of Osiris ; @Zoom ; @Dr. Middy ;
> 
> Don't know if you guy checkout Fangraphs, but they had an interesting piece about Sonny Gray and his struggles. Speculating that the Yankees' strategy of deemphasizing fastball usage might be the source of Gray's struggles. He's throwing his secondary pitches to the same spots he always has, but since he's throwing many more of them, they have been much less effective. He threw the same pitch mix in his first month with the Yankees as he did in Oakland, and was successful. Since then, they've been having him throw less than 50% fastballs and *he's struggled mightily*.





Born of Osiris said:


> I was noticing it as well. He was doing pretty good last year for the team even with the lack of run support he was receiving. I don't have faith tonight with him pitching against the Stros but crazier stuff has happened.












Tbh, I wish we had Tanaka or CC to start this series off instead of Gray. Oh well, it is what it is.

I hope he pitches well tonight. :grin2:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: MLB: D I D I*

Didi? As in Didi Grigorious? As in another one of those damn Skankees that needs to FUCK OFF.

:mj2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: MLB: D I D I*

Sonny Gray pitching in Houston and Aaron Judge gets the night off. Well, that's pretty much conceding this game. :lol


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: MLB: D I D I*

Nats -> 12-16
Dodgers -> 12-15

Still early, but quite shocking. LOL @ the Dodgers designating Walker Buehler for assignment before checking in on Rich Hill's rehab assignment. When they checked in on Hill, they realized Hill had a setback and wanted to keep Walker Buehler up. It was too late and they have to wait 10 days before they can contemplate calling him up again. Instead, the Dodgers will have to call up a far worse pitcher at some point in the next couple of days. 

Moncada and Schwarber are really turning it on in Chicago. Looks like my Moncada rant motivated him (yeah, right). Yoan was hitting .180, striking out 35% of the time, and not moving the needle in any of the conventional measurables. Now he's hitting HR's left and right, driving in run's, and stealing bags. Striking out quite a bit still, but his hard hit contact rate is among the best in baseball.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: D I D I*

As much as I hate the Los Angeles Dodgers, I also hate that Corey Seager is now out for the season with Tommy John surgery.

Watching yesterday's game on a late replay late last night, he had a huge cartoon-like throw from deeep in the hole that just got a Giant base runner who was moving down the line in a hurry to first base in time. 

Doubtful that that one throw led to this but it may have been the proverbial straw that broke the proverbial camel's back. 

Bad for baseball to see him go. Big hole in the Dodgers lineup suddenly appears.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: MLB: D I D I*



DesolationRow said:


> As much as I hate the Los Angeles Dodgers, I also hate that Corey Seager is now out for the season with Tommy John surgery.
> 
> Watching yesterday's game on a late replay late last night, he had a huge cartoon-like throw from deeep in the hole that just got a Giant base runner who was moving down the line in a hurry to first base in time.
> 
> ...


OH WOW. That sucks.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: D I D I*

Definitely a wild hairpin turn in the season.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: MLB: D I D I*

Well... I'm just hoping we win 2 of these games like I said before :mj2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: D I D I*



JM said:


> Didi? As in Didi Grigorious? As in another one of those damn Skankees that needs to FUCK OFF.
> 
> :mj2


Didi is the new FACE of BASEBALL


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: MLB: D I D I*

I'm going to pretend that this game never happened.

NEXT!!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: MLB: D I D I*

Dodgers have some serious issues with both Seager and Turner out now, two of their keys for their lineup. I bet Kershaw is excited to have even less run support, 1-4 with a 2.8 ERA is just sad.

Meanwhile, Charlie fucking Morton just owned my Yanks tonight. Dude suddenly looking like force between last year and the beginning of last year, after spending so many years on the Pirates just being around. And now we have to face an EVEN HOTTER Verlander tomorrow. Ugh.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: MLB: D I D I*

We have some history success against Verlander at least. One positive I can take from this is that we also held down their offense to an extent and it wasn't a blowout like I was expecting. I noticed Gray was attacking the zone a lot more this start instead of pitching low and away the whole time. All I ask for from him is 6 IP and 2 or less ER every start tbh :lol


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: D I D I*

WITH 2 OUTS AND DOWN 2 RUNS IN THE BOTTOM OF THE 9TH INNING THE GIANTS STAGE THE MOST IMPROBABLE COMEBACK SINCE THE LAST MOST IMPROBABLE GIANTS COMEBACK!!!!! MVSLATER, MVPOSEY, MVBELT, MVLONGO, MVHUNDLEY!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

GIANTS--OVER .500 AND LOVIN' IT!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: D I D I*

MadBum is going to start rehab soon. Could get him back early June. If they can hang onto .500 for another month, they could hang around for a WC slot come the fall. NL looks kind of wide open to me.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: D I D I*

I like the way you think. :side:

Diamondbacks look poised to simply never go away and the Dodgers are still the Dodgers, even if they're presently beaten up and under-performing as a whole. 

I'm going to have to watch more Padres games not involving San Francisco, though. It's difficult to understand how they can be 10 games under .500 when they seem like such a tough team every time they play the Giants.

With, at one point, the Big Three all out for a brief period of time in April, and :bum and Samardzija out for most of April, and :bum out for probably roughly the first third of the season, it's truly been miraculous how well the reserves have pitched to keep what was a limping lineup in games and now the team's hitting a little bit better overall. Not sure how much we can expect offensively from the middle of the infield with Crawford continuing to struggle at the plate and MVPanik, who reverted to being a singles hitter following his home runs to start the season with, now on the DL for at least six weeks (probably two months), but again, next man up...

EDIT: Wow the GIANTS have now won 7 out of their last 9, and the two losses were no-stress blowouts. :lol 

Keep the wins coming...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: D I D I*

Derek Holland hasn't looked like hot garbage the few times I've seen him. I still wouldn't say he's good, but he doesn't look like one of the worst pitchers ever like he did with Texas two years ago.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: D I D I*

The cool, thick, dense, foggy, brisk, chilly, cold, sometimes Antarctica-feeling air and cavernous ballpark definitely help. 

That said, it's true, and he's pitched reasonably well away from AT&T (tiny sample size notwithstanding), too. Watching him pitch is not exactly fun but it hasn't been the calamity one may have prognosticated the experience to be. In at least one of his starts early on in the season the defense was abysmal, so his numbers are a little worse than they ought to be as well.

He's also a truly lovable goof, as he was one of my favorite Rangers for so long because of this quality:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/991190561460666369
:lol

Once :bum returns Holland will probably move to becoming the Giants' long man out of the bullpen, a role in which he may excel.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: D I D I*



DesolationRow said:


> The cool, thick, dense, foggy, brisk, chilly, cold,* sometimes Antarctica-feeling air* and cavernous ballpark definitely help.


:lol

I see people bundled up there in July it's bizarre lol. It's 100 F at night here and I tune into Giants and there's a woman wearing a sweater at ATT.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: D I D I*



MrMister said:


> :lol
> 
> I see people bundled up there in July it's bizarre lol. It's 100 F at night here and I tune into Giants and there's a woman wearing a sweater at ATT.


The microclimates in proper San Francisco--a mere seven miles, square--alone are multitudinous and astounding in their degree of disparate conditions. The Bay Area at large is chiefly a Mediterranean climate, with hot summers and cool winters, but San Francisco is its own special place, for it's rarely hot and dry (except for late last August and early September which saw San Francisco hit record-breaking numbers like 106! people rightly thought it might be the end of the world! :lol GOOD GRIEF IT WAS HOT. :lol) Anyway, though, with San Francisco crowning the peninsula and surrounded by cold water and brisk winds off of the ocean on one side and the bay on the other, it's definitely, as a rule, markedly cooler than elsewhere around here. San Francisco arguably benefits from--and its climate is certainly shaped by--being nestled between what can be remarkably hot temperatures from California's expansive Central Valley in springs, summers and autumns, and the almost nonstop wave upon wave of cold Pacific Ocean current. This melange, this climate salad, so to speak, results in what is typically a nearly constant flowing of truly cool, sometimes cold, air, usually resting over the city and yanked toward the inland by the much hotter, dryer inland air. As a consequence fog is of course a staple of San Francisco (and I would argue to some extent Sausalito and occasionally for many miles northward including where I live in these redwoods)...

One of the more humorous elements to San Francisco sportsdom is the fact that Candlestick Park was always oh so cold for baseball in the spring and summer and, in afternoons for NFL games in September-November particularly, almost always fairly warm. Now the NINERS play dozens of miles to the south where it's just too hot. :lol Fans broil down there at Levi's, and it happened at Wrestlemania 31, too. :lol

And thus ends this brief detour for MLB thread. osey2 :lol


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: MLB: D I D I*

If the Dodgers miss the postseason :lol this year has been off for me. The Twins are struggling hard along with the Nationals who have also underperformed. I expected the Braves/Phillies to to be decent but not fight for a division title! I sense a shift in the sport.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: MLB: D I D I*

Josh Hader with 8 K's in 2.2 IP :dead3 I can't even do that in MLB The Show.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: MLB: D I D I*



Born of Osiris said:


> If the Dodgers miss the postseason :lol this year has been off for me. The Twins are struggling hard along with the Nationals who have also underperformed. I expected the Braves/Phillies to to be decent but not fight for a division title! I sense a shift in the sport.


Braves and Phillies both have deep farm systems too and I wouldn't be surprised for both teams to remain very relevant for the next few years.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: MLB: D I D I*

What. A. Game. :sodone this whole series is feeling like the postseason. So evenly matched even with the Yankees being overpowered by their starting pitching. 

But man, Gary is on a roll right now. The guy is just pure CLUTCH.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: MLB: D I D I*

HUGE WIN for the Yanks!

GARY FUCKING SANCHEZ!!!


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: MLB: D I D I*

BIG win for the Yankees. 

What a game too, wish I could have seen all of it.

Gotta agree with @BornofOsiris these two teams have a big fight feel when going against each other, wouldn't be at all surprised if we see them face off it come October


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: D I D I*

So Ken Giles is done forever in the Houston bullpen. Not sure we get the same outcome if someone else is pitching.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: D I D I*

Was able to watch the last several innings of Justin Verlander's outstanding, 14-strikeout performance against the Yankees at Oracle Arena while waiting for the WARRIORS playoff game to commence. Verlander is truly pitching as well as ever, and he deserved the win. Houston crowd was loving Verlander and rightly so. Was shocked when I saw later that the Yankees had scored 4--the last thing I saw was Ken Giles throwing his first pitch in the game. :lol


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: MLB: D I D I*

DODGERS :gaga1 :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: D I D I*



DesolationRow said:


> Was able to watch the last several innings of Justin Verlander's outstanding, 14-strikeout performance against the Yankees at Oracle Arena while waiting for the WARRIORS playoff game to commence. Verlander is truly pitching as well as ever, and he deserved the win. Houston crowd was loving Verlander and rightly so. Was shocked when I saw later that the Yankees had scored 4--the last thing I saw was Ken Giles throwing his first pitch in the game. :lol


Im wondering if this Verlander resurgence puts him on a somewhat similar career as Nolan Ryan. He's in great shape and like Ryan he's all legs. At 35 he's still among the elite aces. Now he might not reach the K total of Ryan, but he could potentially last as long. 

Of course it can all fall apart at the seams at any time, but I won't be shocked if Verlander is still pitching around this level at 40.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: MLB: D I D I*

STANTON with 2 HRs tonight off of Keuchel.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: MLB: D I D I*

Severino :sodone


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: MLB: D I D I*

Great win by the Yanks.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: MLB: D I D I*

BIG WIN for the Yankees!

God dang Severino! Five hit complete game shut out!

What a game!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: D I D I*

:trout broke statcast :done


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: D I D I*



MrMister said:


> Im wondering if this Verlander resurgence puts him on a somewhat similar career as Nolan Ryan. He's in great shape and like Ryan he's all legs. At 35 he's still among the elite aces. Now he might not reach the K total of Ryan, but he could potentially last as long.
> 
> Of course it can all fall apart at the seams at any time, but I won't be shocked if Verlander is still pitching around this level at 40.


Love that comparison. It's been exciting to watch Verlander's "resurgence" as you aptly put it unfurl. Happy that he finally won a World Series ring, too, and it came at the Dodgers' expense rather than the Giants'. But yes I agree, the Nolan Ryan comparison seems appropriate. Granted he might start slipping with his very next start but it seems somewhat unlikely given his health, conditioning, etc.

Speaking of the GIANTS, however...

As we were just discussing recently, Derek MVHOLLAND pitched thoroughly cromulently and more than well enough against the San Diego Padres. Today, however, it was the offense that dominated the game's nine-inning narrative, as osey2 had a day off and MVHUNDLEY responded by going 4-5 with a home run and two doubles! :mark: :mark: :mark: MVBELT, MVCRAW, MVHERNANDEZ, MVMCCUTCHEN, MVLONGORIA, MVJACKSON, MVEVERYBODY!!! GIANTS!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: MLB: D I D I*

@Born of Osiris ; @Dr. Middy ; @Zoom ;

WHAT A FUCKING GAME TODAY!!! Yanks were originally up 3-0 and blow the lead on mostly soft hits and bad fucking luck and go down 5-3. Instead of packing it in and being satisfied with 2 out of 4 in Houston against the World Champs and with what would've been a 5-2 West coast road trip with also sweeping Anaheim; this team goes back to work and pulls it off in the 9th inning! 

GLEYBER Torres gets his first BIG clutch hit in a clutch moment as a Yankee and tied the game up in the top of the 9th with a 2 run single. Chapman shuts the door in the 9th. 

6-1 West coast road trip; 3 out of 4 IN Houston. And now we go back home 21-10. What a week for this young team! I fucking love this team.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: MLB: D I D I*

@Born of Osiris ; @Dr. Middy ; @Zoom ;

Here's a better, more complete summary of this wild game. Literally felt like October:

Yanks took a 3-0 lead early through a Torreyes infield hit with the bases loaded, a Gleyber sac fly (2nd inning) and a Neil Walker RBI single.

Tanaka was cruising for 6 innings, then loaded the bases in the 7th. He got taken out for Chad Green who got hit for 4 runs (3 of them Tanaka's) and an extra in the 8th when Correa homered off him

Walker led off the 9th with a walk off Will Harris, who was closing instead of Giles. Andujar singled to right moving Walker to 2nd. Hicks had a great AB taking a couple of close pitches and singled to left to load the bases. Houston went to Brad Peacock to try to put out the fire instead of Giles. Gleyber singled off Peacock to tie the game. Gardner popped up to center and couldn't score Hicks from 3rd. Judge grounded into a fielder's choice when Houston failed to turn the double play, so Hicks scored the go-ahead run.

Chapman was cruising with 2 easy outs and struck out Gattis but the ball got lost in the dirt so he reached. Springer singled to move Gattis to 2nd, but Chapman blew away Altuve on 3 fastballs to end it. Dramatic stuff, October-style baseball.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: MLB: D I D I*

Tanaka finally getting that win in Houston. roud


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: MLB: D I D I*

I was just praying for at least a split. Especially after they got shut down in the first game. But jesus. To take 3 out of 4 at a place that was HELL to them and against the best team in the sport is just insane and makes a real statement to the rest of the league. 

And Gleyber Torres just looks like a star. Crazy how mature of a hitter he seems just at the age of 21. This team is just so much fun and exciting to watch. 

@MrMister; Please get your Rangers to help us out :woo


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: D I D I*

Recorded the Yankees-Astros series finale and just finished watching the game. These two are like Joker and Batman, destined to do this for a while, or so it would seem. 

Watching the game I thought A.J. Hinch should have allowed Chris Devenski to come back out for the 9th inning after so thoroughly dominating the 8th. Would the outcome have been different? Possibly not but Devenski was filthy. 

Pujols one away now, eh?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: D I D I*

yep, would have been fitting if he got it the same day Ichiro announced his "retirement" (they debuted the same year).


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: MLB: D I D I*

Insane Yankee/Astros game yesterday. Really enjoy this Yankee team, even after blowing a lead they don't get down and give up they just battle right back.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: MLB: D I D I*

Bullpen was brutal tonight but the offense bailed them out, not once, but twice. In other news, GLEYBER hit his first career HR..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/992563270669058049


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: Albert Pujols 3K*

Congrats to Albert Pujols...

Elsewhere, in Atlanta, the GIANTS arrived and plated six runs in the top of the second inning. Feels like the Giants almost always rough up Foltynewicz if they are playing the Braves in Atlanta. They perform worse against him at AT&T, if memory serves, which would hardly be surprising. :lol The somewhat patchwork lineup with Joe MVPanik hitting the DL for at least six weeks was nevertheless impressive today. LONGO continues to provide plenty of middle-of-the-order power, again going oppo taco tonight. Alen Hanson batting leadoff is deeply questionable but he's fun to watch and he provided the Giants with two hits and an RBI double being one of those. Gregor Blanco continues to tear it up as a Giant. Brandon Crawford seems to have rediscovered his swing over the past few days which is mightily encouraging to see. Even the two times he made outs rather than produce hits as in three of his five at-bats, the ball was hit hard all night long by him. Buster Posey had two hits, Brandon Belt one, CUTCH one, and Austin Jackson may have gone hitless but he seems to be seeing the ball better than he was in April as he walked twice. 

Behind Chris Stratton, who's again proving himself worthy of a back-of-the-rotation spot in the big leagues, while boasting one of the best pitches in the NL West with his curveball--https://www.mlb.com/giants/news/these-are-the-nl-wests-best-pitches/c-274990892 --and Stratton tonight went 6.0 IP with 2 HRs allowed (Freddie Freeman continues to terrorize the Giants, nothing new since he terrorizes everyone), 6 Ks and 2 BBs. The returning Will Smith (!), Tony Watson and Sam Dyson provided solid relief over the final three frames to bring the "W" home to San Francisco.

GIANTS


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: Albert Pujols 3K*

Gerrit Cole entered his latest start with a 39% K rate. 

Somehow, someway, he made that number actually go up last night: 23 batters faced, 16 strikeouts.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: Albert Pujols 3K*

pujols 3k
Cole being a GOAT
dodgers combine no hitter
ichiro semi retiring 

whew what a week so far


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: Albert Pujols 3K*



DesolationRow said:


> Gerrit Cole entered his latest start with a 39% K rate.
> 
> Somehow, someway, he made that number actually go up last night: 23 batters faced, 16 strikeouts.


Cole and Verlander are the two best pitchers. They're on the same team. Talking AL here. And the AL also has Kluber and Severino and Sale.

It's Max in the NL.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: MLB: Albert Pujols 3K*

Congrats to Pujols. :woo Wish Ichiro had made MLB a few years sooner than he did.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: MLB: Albert Pujols 3K*

This team is killing it right now :banderas

23-10 wens3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: MLB: Albert Pujols 3K*

5 straight series wins for the Yanks. 14-1 in their last 15 games.

:done


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: MLB: Albert Pujols 3K*

Hopefully Sonny Gray is starting to figure things out and get on track.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: Albert Pujols 3K*

:mark: FIVE SERIES WINS IN A ROW :mark:

:mark: 11-2 TONIGHT AGAINST THE BRAVES :mark:

:mark: LONGO DOUBLES FOR HIS 1,500TH CAREER HIT :mark:

:mark: TY BLACHBUSTER USING THE BRAVES' PLATE AGGRESSION AGAINST THEM LIKE STRATTON LAST NIGHT :mark:

:mark: CUTCH :mark:

:mark: osey2 :mark:

:mark: EVERYONE INCLUDING CRAWFORD AND NEW-KID HANSEN IS HITTING :mark:

:mark: :bum IS ON THE MEND AND THROWING AS OF TODAY :mark:

:mark: GIANTS :mark:


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: MLB: Albert Pujols 3K*

BASEBALL :woo :woo :woo :mark: :mark: :mark: :cheer :dancingpenguin :cheer :mark :mark :mark: :woo :woo :woo


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: Albert Pujols 3K*



MrMister said:


> Cole and Verlander are the two best pitchers. They're on the same team. Talking AL here. And the AL also has Kluber and Severino and Sale.
> 
> It's Max in the NL.





Born of Osiris said:


> BASEBALL :woo :woo :woo :mark: :mark: :mark: :cheer :dancingpenguin :cheer :mark :mark :mark: :woo :woo :woo


Yes indeed... :mark: :mark: :mark: 

Due to the fact that the Giants are going to be picking so highly in the upcoming I decided to spend just a little bit of time appraising how such top-ten picks had fallen in terms of productivity and value in the past. Looking at players picked in the top five over sixteen years, 1996-2011, delivering an impressive pool of 80 players (in truth perhaps only 78 since two of them are J.D. Drew and Matt Bush, who are difficult to classify this way), broken down in four quadrants: college pitchers, high school pitchers, college hitters and high school hitters. 

Broken down they were represented thus: 29 college pitchers, 11 high school pitchers, 18 college hitters and 20 high school hitters.

What I sought out was to discover just how many of these picks became stars.

To set a standard by which to gauge stardom, I set it at 20 career WAR. This is obviously a bit arbitrarily done, but that nevertheless sounds roughly correct. To make my point, Brandon Belt and Brandon Crawford, both having been rookies in 2011, just barely clear that bar following the 2017 campaign, and I would say that they are approximately as "small" a star in terms of star tiers that one would want to cover and still capably contend that they are or have been stars at the major league level. Ultimately it does not particularly matter where one sets the bar for the groups tend to remain more or less equally valuable relative to one another at 5 WAR, 10 WAR, etc., etc. 

All right, all right. Enough of all of the preamble. 

Results:

College pitchers selected in the top five: 14% chance of stardom 

H.S. pitchers: 9% chance

College hitters: 44% chance

H.S. hitters: 38% chance

The difference is greater than substantial. Consequently, though the upcoming draft class is loaded with attractive arms beginning with Casey Mize--who is believed to go 1:1 to Detroit--I would rather the GIANTS land a bat with the #2 overall pick. 

Alec Bohm from Wichita State in particular looks tantalizing from afar.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: Albert Pujols 3K*

Damn Kershaw on the DL.......he's DONE :side:


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: MLB: Albert Pujols 3K*

Betances

You had one job bro, ONE FUCKING JOB!!! fpalm:HHH


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: MLB: Albert Pujols 3K*

Domingo German going six innings with nine Ks in his DEBUT start :done :woo :cheer

That comeback :done :woo :cheer

Dellin though. :MAD

BUT Gleyber Torres with the walk off!! :done :done :woo :cheer

We look amazing right now. 15 out of 16. Guys I'm so fricken hyped :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: MLB: Albert Pujols 3K*

GLEYBER FUCKING TORRES!!!!!

15-1 IN THEIR LAST 16 GAMES!!!!


I LOVE THIS TEAM!!!


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: MLB: Albert Pujols 3K*

I just saw the score :bryan2 

Wtf happened? :surprise:

I thought we were done after we gave up those 4 runs in the eight. I guess not.

And we ended the game on a walk-off? Epic. :yes

Man, this team is off the hook right now :mark:

Once again, it's another sweep for the Yankees!!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: MLB: Albert Pujols 3K*

All we do is win :trips8


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: Albert Pujols 3K*

:mark: :mark: :mark:

There was an arrogant Braves fan online trolling GIANTS fans elsewhere before this series started, saying that it would be a sweep for Atlanta. :lol He was right, it was a sweep. Just, other way around. 

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Second-hottest team in baseball behind some new junior circuit club in the northeast that wears pinstripes, evidently! 

Four wins in a row! Five series wins! Three-game sweep in Atlanta! Four games over .500! 

:mark: :mark: :mark:

SUAREZ. CRAWFORD. PABLO. MCCUTCHEN. BELT. HUNDLEY. HANSON. BLANCO. JACKSON. WATSON. GEARRIN. DYSON.

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Of course an ominous, dark pall has been cast over the GIANTS... Johnny Cueto will be meeting Dr. James Andrews Monday morning to have a look at his pitching elbow. May very well require surgery. So... Yeah. Bad news. Lots of good news but also some very bad news, potentially, on the morrow. Also Mac Williamson won't be back anytime soon with his concussion protocol and will evidently receive a rehabilitation assignment in AAA. So... Rats...

Nevertheless...

GIANTS


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: Albert Pujols 3K*

WE ARE ALL WINNING :mark: :mark:


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: MLB: Albert Pujols 3K*



DesolationRow said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> There was an arrogant Braves fan online trolling GIANTS fans elsewhere before this series started, saying that it would be a sweep for Atlanta. :lol He was right, it was a sweep. Just, other way around.
> 
> ...


Giants vs Phillies next :mark:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: Albert Pujols 3K*

Are GIANTS facing Nola? dude has been on a tear


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: Albert Pujols 3K*



Born of Osiris said:


> Giants vs Phillies next :mark:





Dub said:


> Are GIANTS facing Nola? dude has been on a tear


:mark: :mark: :mark:

Yes, the GIANTS are facing Nola tomorrow. With Holland on the mound. :lol

Not expecting great things from this series--and Jeff Samardzija is frankly pitching in abominable fashion at this time, including right now this moment... and now it's 3-0 Philles with not an out recorded in the bottom of the 1st inning, just like that--honestly, but, well, after the Atlanta series...

Also, at least good news on the CUETO front... It's too bad that he's going to be out for at least six weeks, but better than the alternative:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/993538802483449856
While I'm merely hoping for a split in Philly (at best!), it would be grand if this team could hang around four or five games over .500 for the next several weeks while :bum and MVPANIK and MVCUETO approach their return dates. :side:

Samardzija just had a cortisone shot in his shoulder. Why is he pitching? :lol This team...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: Albert Pujols 3K*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/993619211003027456
LONGO. BELT. :mark: :mark: :mark:

Also... Duvall... :mark: :side: :lol


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: MLB: Albert Pujols 3K*

Victor Martinez still being alive :done

Saw Matt Adams being a beast last night. Honestly for that cheap and this type of production, I wish the Yanks could have snagged him as insurance for Bird.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: MLB: Albert Pujols 3K*

Stanton going deep (twice) against the Red Sox is a site to see!!! :banderas


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: MLB: Albert Pujols 3K*

AND THE WINNING STREAK CONTINUES!!!! :dance:thelaw:YES:nasir:yes:brock


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: MLB: Albert Pujols 3K*

Holy fucking shit WHAT A STRESSFUL GAME :lmao

Congrats to Paxton as well. Also lolz to Marcus Stroman. :lol


MOTHERFUCKING YANKEES BABAY


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: MLB: Albert Pujols 3K*

Jimmy Paxton with the Super Maddux, no no in under 100 pitches baby!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

Sweet game by Paxton. :clap


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

"PAXTON AMERICANA"!

Or "PAXTON CANADA...NA...?"


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

Why did we get rid of Pujols 3K? It's fucking 3,000 hits. Any chump can throw a no hitter.


FREAKING PHIL HUMBER THREW A PERFECT GAME


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

short attention span


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*



MrMister said:


> Why did we get rid of Pujols 3K? It's fucking 3,000 hits. Any chump can throw a no hitter.
> 
> 
> FREAKING PHIL HUMBER THREW A PERFECT GAME


As consummate SPORTS FAN FBI Special Agent Fox Mulder famously said,

"Go with it, Scully..."


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

I didn't change the thread title ftr.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

Hello JM.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*



MrMister said:


> Hello JM.


Hello MrMr.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

Brett MOTHERFUCKING Gardner with the CLUTCH TRIPLE!!!!


EDIT!!!!:

Holy SHIT!!!! :shiiit

Judge with the homer!!! :thelaw

9-6 Yankees!!!

Lets go!!!! :dance


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

GARDY AND JUDGE!!!!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

I leave to go out when Chad Green gives up the HR, pissed to all hell.

I come back and they're fucking winning 9-6....

What the flying fuck is this team? :sodone


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

This team is epic wens3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*



Born of Osiris said:


> I leave to go out when Chad Green gives up the HR, pissed to all hell.
> 
> I come back and they're fucking winning 9-6....
> 
> What the flying fuck is this team? :sodone


First place in the East and the best record in baseball right now. Greg Bird is back soon too.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

Yankees v Red Sox is easily as good as it was in the 00s. They have to meet in the ALCS.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

Yeah all 3 games were suspenseful and full of drama this series. Damnit Betances giving up a cheap HR. I guess the stadium finally bit the Yanks in the ass for once this time :lol but 2 out of 3 is great. The schedule looking forward seems to be much more lenient than these past 3 weeks. 
@DesolationRow; The Giants :cry they absolutely need Bumgarner back ASAP.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

Betances has a .BABIP north of .500 (lol wtf) and an xFIP under ONE (.96 before tonight). His HR/FB is greater than 60% :lmao. His K/9 is around freaking 17+. He's pitching extremely well he's just getting very unlucky. It's going to even out.

That HR is just how Yankee Stadium works. The right field wins you games and it loses you games.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

Would've been nice to get the sweep, but if you were to tell me going into this series we'd take 2 out of 3 and return the favor from when the Sox took 2 out of 3 from us earlier this season in Boston, I'd take it in a micro-second. These are two fantastic teams. You take the series win whether it's 2 out of 3 or a sweep. They still even came back from being down 4-0 late in the game and tied it up. So, that's still a good sign even in defeat. It's scary how quickly this team can put a 4 or 5 spot up in one inning. And that's with guys like Sanchez still not in a groove yet. This should be a fun season.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

I just wish Boone would just use Betances for 1 inning. When he goes out there for a second inning, somethng bad always seems to happen.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

Sonny Gray sucks. We need Kahnle and Warren back in the worst way to add some length to our bullpen. They've been out for awhile now, too. Hope they come back soon.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*



Born of Osiris said:


> Yeah all 3 games were suspenseful and full of drama this series. Damnit Betances giving up a cheap HR. I guess the stadium finally bit the Yanks in the ass for once this time :lol but 2 out of 3 is great. The schedule looking forward seems to be much more lenient than these past 3 weeks.
> @DesolationRow; The Giants :cry they absolutely need Bumgarner back ASAP.


It was only a matter of time before this incredibly shaky and mostly inexperienced and/or just kind of bad starting rotation minus Bumgarner, now Cueto again (hearing Cueto's probably out until late July but the Giants as per usual are trying to hide this reality from their fans) and a rusty, low-velo-throwing Samardzija would start to bend, bend, bend and break, break, break. They made it through Atlanta with flying colors, utilizing the Braves' over-aggressiveness against them, but Philadelphia and now Pittsburgh is where things are catching up with them. At almost precisely the same moment this woefully strikeout-prone old, old, old lineup is striking out at rates that are almost unthinkable--averaging 13-16 strikeouts per game in Philadelphia--and failing to put together decent at-bats together. That each negative reality of the rotation and the lineup conspired to show up together in unison after over-performing for about three weeks is unfortunate but not altogether surprising. 

Unfortunately, Bumgarner, even with the rosiest projection, is still at least two weeks away from returning. This rotation with Cueto out and Samardzija pitching as poorly as he ever has, is in major need of someone to eat up some innings, and the Giants are leaning on the Strattons and Blachs for that. This is the kind of tailspin that can knock a team out of contention if there isn't a sufficiently swift and significant rebound. 

For now, the best motto is the one the 1985 San Francisco Giants used as their marketing slogan, if you can believe it. :lol "Hang In There, Giants." :lol


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*



ROLLINS said:


> Sonny Gray sucks. We need Kahnle and Warren back in the worst way to add some length to our bullpen. They've been out for awhile now, too. Hope they come back soon.


Seems like he'll never be the pitcher we thought he'd be, which is a shame. Makes me wonder if they'll be actively looking for a starter at the deadline, and if they're willing to give up one of their young stars to get a good reliable starter. 

I'm actually predicting we make a subway trade and perhaps shag DeGrom for a couple prospects, given the state of the Mets and how the entire NL East seems to be going through rebuilds, some really successfully like the Braves, while they sit with a weak farm system.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*



Dr. Middy said:


> Seems like he'll never be the pitcher we thought he'd be, which is a shame. Makes me wonder if they'll be actively looking for a starter at the deadline, and if they're willing to give up one of their young stars to get a good reliable starter.
> 
> I'm actually predicting we make a subway trade and perhaps shag DeGrom for a couple prospects, given the state of the Mets and how the entire NL East seems to be going through rebuilds, some really successfully like the Braves, while they sit with a weak farm system.


Landing DeGrom would be huge for this team. Not sure if it happens, though. IIRC, we tried to land Jay Bruce last July with the Mets, and apparently the Mets accepted slightly less from CLE rather than trade him to the Yankees fearing Bruce could be a key-cog in the Yankees winning it at all last season. Jay Bruce isn't even a homegrown Met. I can't even imagine what the Mets would want from the Yankees for DeGrom. I'm also not so sure they'd even be interested in trading DeGrom to the Yankees at all to begin with. We shall see.

On another note, another great walk-off win today. Walker has really turned it around.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

Neil Walker with the walk-off single to stop the bleeding. Thank god.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*



Dr. Middy said:


> Seems like he'll never be the pitcher we thought he'd be, which is a shame. Makes me wonder if they'll be actively looking for a starter at the deadline, and if they're willing to give up one of their young stars to get a good reliable starter.
> 
> I'm actually predicting we make a subway trade and perhaps shag DeGrom for a couple prospects, given the state of the Mets and how the entire NL East seems to be going through rebuilds, some really successfully like the Braves, while they sit with a weak farm system.





ROLLINS said:


> Landing DeGrom would be huge for this team. Not sure if it happens, though. IIRC, we tried to land Jay Bruce last July with the Mets, and apparently the Mets accepted slightly less from CLE rather than trade him to the Yankees fearing Bruce could be a key-cog in the Yankees winning it at all last season. Jay Bruce isn't even a homegrown Met. I can't even imagine what the Mets would want from the Yankees for DeGrom. I'm also not so sure they'd even be interested in trading DeGrom to the Yankees at all to begin with. We shall see.
> 
> On another note, another great walk-off win today. Walker has really turned it around.


As a Bay Area baseball fan I knew Sonny Gray would not translate well to the Big Apple, particularly Yankee Stadium, and that, well, to put it diplomatically, he'd already entered the beginning of his decline based on just about all of the numbers, which is sad but true. 

Ultimately, it wasn't a bad trade for the Yankees because Fowler and Mateo, though highly interesting pieces, are also deeply flawed ones and were both injured at the time of the trade. 

If the Yankees can swing DeGrom, suddenly that rotation becomes legitimately scary and the team would seem poised for a long run in October based on the strength of its roster (not that that has ever guaranteed anything). 

Would the Mets be less inclined to trade DeGrom to their crosstown rival? The Oakland A's under Billy Beane would never trade with the Giants, for instance, trading regularly with AL West teams instead. :lol 

The Yankees definitely boast the farm system with which to make a move such as that, however.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

Damn, White Sox have been ASS this year so far lol. I wasn't expecting playoffs or anything, but didn't think they'd be the worst team in baseball either. Guess I'll start looking at the top draft prospects for the 2019 draft. :mj2


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

HOLLAND with 6.1 IP and 7 Ks. Okay so he walked 5. Nevertheless, his stuff was lively today. 

All 5 of the GIANTS' runs came in the 6th inning! :mark: HERNANDEZ. CRAWFORD. BELT. BLANCO. HUNDLEY. MORONTA. SMITH. STRICKLAND. 

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Happy Flight Back to San Francisco.  :side:

Will be at tomorrow night's REDS vs. GIANTS game. (Will record WARRIORS vs. Rockets and watch after reaching home. :side

Speaking of the REDS... Go, go, go! Complete the 4-game sweep of the Dodgers! :mark: :mark: :mark:

GIANTS


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

Yankees and Red Sox still being dead even :CENA
@DesolationRow; DODGERS WERE SWEPT :lmao :lmao :lmao

16-24 :dead3


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*



Born of Osiris said:


> Yankees and Red Sox still being dead even :CENA
> @DesolationRow; DODGERS WERE SWEPT :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> 16-24 :dead3


As Han Solo once said, "I know." :curry2

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Been observing the REDS' 4-game sweep of the DODGERS. @AryaDark :woo :woo :woo

http://www.mlbtraderumors.com/2018/05/will-the-dodgers-make-the-playoffs.html :lmao :lmao :banderas

Nice win and series win against the A's, by the way. Was watching that, too. Aaron Judge was killing baseballs all day long. :lol That last hit to right field sounded like a rifle shot. :lol Though a ground ball, it was hit as hard as one can hit a baseball, give or take.

Going to watch _Damn Yankees!_ with my mom, one of her favorite films. :lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

Reds sweeping the Dodgers is great. Underrated Reds lineup doing work and their pitching was solid.


Who needs a SS the most that is good and will be good all season? I want to know where Machado is going. Chicago Cubs could use the upgrade at SS. Russell is just average there. 

Rizzo, Baez, Machado, and Bryant :banderas

Cubs probably need a pitching upgrade more than Machado though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

7 straight series wins for the Yanks for those keeping score at home.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

That AL Central standings is looking pretty rough....


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

@AryaDark; @Dub; 

The Cincinnati Reds bullpen has been particularly impressive. They refuse to give up leads late in games far more often than not. 

http://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id/...ati-reds-bullpen-dodger-stadium-captured-game



> Raccoon in Reds' bullpen at Dodger Stadium captured before game
> 
> LOS ANGELES -- Perhaps the only thing that could slow the Cincinnati Reds relievers during this five-game win streak was a raccoon in the bullpen on Sunday.
> 
> ...


http://www.latimes.com/sports/dodgers/la-sp-dodgers-reds-20180513-story.html



> Reds sweep Dodgers, whose 16-24 record is the worst 40-game start since 1958
> 
> If this isn't rock bottom, the Dodgers don't want to know.
> 
> ...


I love the smell of _Schadenfreude_ on a Monday morning. osey2 :side:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

White Sox being only 9 games out with their record :ti


:abreu

:abreu2

WE GOT EM' RIGHT WHERE WE WANT EM' BOYS.

#SoxComingForFirst


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

We live in a universe where the professional minor league team the Detroit Tigers are currently contending for a division title in 2018. 

AL Central :bosque


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

:woo :woo :woo
@AryaDark; @CamillePunk; @scrilla; @MillionDollarProns; FitChi; 

Fun REDS-GIANTS game tonight. Was in attendance tonight. 

There was a 3.5-magnitude earthquake at AT&T Park during the top of the first inning, you could feel it sitting in the seats.

http://www.si.com/mlb/2018/05/14/san...ke-giants-reds

This was a game for the bats on both sides but the GIANTS out-slugged the REDS on this evening. osey2 CUTCH with his 1,500th hit!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: LONGO. BELT with a thunderous home run. SLATER. 

GIANTS :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

* @DesolationRow; cheering the Reds' winning streak being snapped well short of 60. :sadbecky*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*



AryaDark said:


> * @DesolationRow; cheering the Reds' winning streak being snapped well short of 60. :sadbecky*


Aww, I'm sorry. 

Nothing like starting a new winning streak. Tonight was just the Reds' way of angering Dodger fans even more before starting the next winning streak. :aryep 

Also a REDS fan sat behind me and said, "AT&T Park has the best bread bowl of chili this side of Cinci." :lol He said that he's never eaten so much piping hot food as when sitting outside in San Francisco on a mid-May night. It was a little, well, chilly, at the ballpark. :lol


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

Robinson Cano suspended for 80 games :mj2


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

Nice of MLB to suspend Cano right after he broke his hand. He can't play in the post season if the M's make it.

Who else is on Peds? Ozzie Albies and who else?


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

Dodgers should just fire Dave Roberts.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

Another Tanaka start.... :eyeroll


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

:damnyou Rain delay!!!!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

@AryaDark; @CamillePunk; @scrilla; @MillionDollarProns; @FitChi; @TKOK; @THE MAN, THE MYTH, THE SHIV


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/996587220013207552

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/996591617761923072

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/996597258995945472

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/996599723719970821

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/996603102454321153

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/996607854478946304

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/996622271954542594

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/996615399599783936

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/996627439185940480
MVBELT with yet another SPLASH (BROTHER) HIT! :mark:

MVPANDA becoming an accomplished pinch-hitter! :mark:

MVCRAWFORD leading baseball in batting average for a while now! :mark:

CUTCH hitting the ball hard everywhere in spite of awful BABIP luck! :mark:

GIANTS


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

First suspended game of the year. Looks like we'll be having a game and a half today :lol


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*



Born of Osiris said:


> First suspended game of the year. *Looks like we'll be having a game and a half today* :lol


Looks like we're not even getting that :mj2


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

Man....Verlander is just.....ugh. While the Angels suffered a loss, May has been good for the pitchers.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

Are the Yankees really losing to the fucking Royals??

THE FUCKING ROYALS!! :tripsscust


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

Baseball is crazily random, Yankees fans. :lol @Zoom; Born of Osiris; :woo

DIDI was like 2007 Alex Rodriguez for the month of April and now he's struggling.

Paul Goldschmidt is posting a .109 SLG in the month of May. Watching Goldschmidt bat right now is an out-of-body experience. He's having serious trouble catching up with hard stuff, particularly.

Goldschmidt's home/away splits in 2018 thus far:

at home .140/.321/.209
on the road .294/.351/.559

Chase Field is genuinely playing like a pitcher's park this spring with the humidor. :lol Fascinating. 

Brandon CRAWFORD is batting .443 in May. The FACE of Baseball. @CamillePunk; 

Oh, but the one thing that stays the same is Mike Trout. He's building a career-long OPS pyramid, apparently, towering to the stars, and no earthly being can stop him. @Dub;


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

Trout was 0-21 before hitting a homer last night, just bad overall start in May :[


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

DROW I think I read Goldy is the worst hitter in baseball vs the fastball. It's like he's asleep out there. 

I don't think it's the humidor at all. AJ Pollock was among the best hitters in the game before his thumb injury. Pollock's splits were pretty even home/away, but he was better at home.



Dub said:


> Trout was 0-21 before hitting a homer last night, just bad overall start in May :[


I think a lot of that slump was Houston pitching. They're stupid good right now.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

sprinkle some rays in there too, Archer was just deadly.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

CRAWFORD. BELT. BLANCO. HERNANDEZ. MCCUTCHEN. LONGO. JACKSON. TOMLINSON. GOMEZ.

GIANTS :mark: :mark: :mark: 



MrMister said:


> DROW I think I read Goldy is the worst hitter in baseball vs the fastball. It's like he's asleep out there.
> 
> I don't think it's the humidor at all. AJ Pollock was among the best hitters in the game before his thumb injury. Pollock's splits were pretty even home/away, but he was better at home.
> 
> ...


True, I was mostly joking about the humidor. It's ostensibly knocked offensive production down just a little bit in that ballpark--but of course it's a small sample size and early springtime is often when we see lower offensive production, so the jury is quite out. That said, it did _feel_ different there, with several potential no-nos tossed in that ballpark in April, and when watching games broadcast from Chase Field it seemed like the balls weren't jumping off of the bats quite as thunderously as in the past, but, again, Small Sample Size is dreadfully small. 

Pollock is an incredible hitter, no question about it.

But yes, on Goldschmidt, he's just behind everything, he looks like he's swinging in slow-motion. It's a bizarre spectacle to behold. Of course he's still literally batting .381/.480/905 against the GIANTS because of course he is and he will never, ever stop doing that. 

Will be interesting to see how Goldschmidt's season continues to unfold. :side:



Dub said:


> sprinkle some rays in there too, Archer was just deadly.


In one of the more exciting developments this season for all of baseball fans but perhaps especially Rays, Angels and GIANTS fans, Sergio Romo is, in just moments, about to make the special start versus the Angels simply because the Angels are loaded up with right-handed batters. :lmao This is going to be amazing, no matter what happens. :lol @CamillePunk; @scrilla; @MillionDollarProns; @TKOK; The game is literally starting this moment! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

Goldschmidt should improve because the away split is very close to his career production. But this could be and probably is his first sign of decline.

But nasty slumps do happen, the game is fucking hard etc, so maybe this is just one of those.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

wish astros would go on a slump......


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

8 straight series wins for the Yanks. 21-4 in their last 25 games.

:trips8


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*



ROLLINS said:


> 8 straight series wins for the Yanks. 21-4 in their last 25 games.
> 
> :trips8


30-13 record

Still 1st in the AL East

:trips8


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

Was nice to see Sonny Gray come through with a good game. And Tyler Austin having a big day.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

We’re Believing in Atlanta once again. Don’t know what the rest of this season holds but it’s been a ton of fun already.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

BELT. HUNDLEY. HERNANDEZ. CRAWFORD. TOMLINSON. LONGO.



> The current National League leader in wRC+ is Brandon Belt. He's at 177 wRC+, ahead of Kris Bryant, who is at 172 wRC+.
> 
> — GPT (@giantsprospects) May 20, 2018


GIANTS :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

As much as I'd love to see Bryce come to Chicago, he needs to stay with Washington. Soto/Robles/Bryce OF is dreamy. Still have Strasburg for years to come and hopefully, a Scherzer who doesn't decline and maintain his peak like Verlander. There is all kinds of potential in Washington, despite the poor start. Oh yeah, Trea Turner is pretty good, too. 

Still every bit as talented as Atlanta or any other organization.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

Another win for the Yanks :brock3


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

Juan Soto became one of the few 19 year old players to hit a home run. It was an opposite field shot and it was vs LHP (he's a lefty hitter).

I'm not saying he's the next Ken Griffey Jr., but this is not a common thing...mostly because players just aren't good enough at 19 to make it to the big leagues.


Jurickson Profar also hit a HR at 19 :brady6


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

who? :side:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*



MrMister said:


> Juan Soto became one of the few 19 year old players to hit a home run. It was an opposite field shot and it was vs LHP (he's a lefty hitter).
> 
> I'm not saying he's the next Ken Griffey Jr., but this is not a common thing...mostly because players just aren't good enough at 19 to make it to the big leagues.
> 
> ...


Do you think the Rangers screwed Profar up by handling him the way they did with promotions/demotions, etc,.? Or bringing him up to see him rot on the bench and not get any playing time? He was a top 3 prospect.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

Really wanting a Braves/Yankees WS tbh.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*



El Conquistador said:


> Do you think the Rangers screwed Profar up by handling him the way they did with promotions/demotions, etc,.? Or bringing him up to see him rot on the bench and not get any playing time? He was a top 3 prospect.


Injuries probably ruined him more than anything. He was probably mismanaged too though. Profar didn't have any standout tools, he just hit the ball hard and his tools were above average. A lot went wrong with him.

Buxton might be a bigger bust than Profar though.

Also looking back on this best run the Rangers have ever had, there were a lot of mistakes.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

What is it going to take to land Cole Hamels? @MrMister; 

This team as strong as it is with it's offense is going to get eaten alive by elite playoff pitching.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*



Born of Osiris said:


> What is it going to take to land Cole Hamels? @MrMister;
> 
> This team as strong as it is with it's offense is going to get eaten alive by elite playoff pitching.


Gleyber imo :side:

I don't think it'd take much, but he does have some value this season for sure, and will almost surely be traded.

He's a good starter to go after too since he's a grizzled veteran that seems to have some of his mojo back. He won't cost that much either.

edit: And I agree the Yanks need to upgrade the rotation. The bullpen is going to be fine I think. They've just run into some bad luck and timely hitting. The rotation though is quite shaky and it's not even close to Houston's level.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

Game of centimeters. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/999359369266413568


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

So uh Hanley is DFA'd lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*



Dub said:


> So uh Hanley is DFA'd lol


He's getting paid way too much. He's untradeable so just bite the bullet here. Also Pedroia is back and he's more important than Hanley even if he's not what he used to be.

Still it's pretty surprising I agree.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

I just hope Davis can get going. It breaks my heart to see one of my favorite Orioles struggling so badly.



Born of Osiris said:


> Robinson Cano suspended for 80 games :mj2


Over a diuretic. Makes 0 sense.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*



MrMister said:


> He's getting paid way too much. He's untradeable so just bite the bullet here. Also Pedroia is back and he's more important than Hanley even if he's not what he used to be.
> 
> Still it's pretty surprising I agree.


Im reading he would have made 22mil if he complete (?)plate appearances, how does that work if say he would be picked up?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*



Dub said:


> Im reading he would have made 22mil if he complete (?)plate appearances, how does that work if say he would be picked up?


I'm not 100% sure how that works out. He'll go through the waiver process, and it's doubtful anyone would pick him up. If he clears waivers then he's either released or accepts/declines a minor league trip. I think he becomes a free agent after that since I can't imagine he'd be ok with going to the minors. The Sox, or anyone else, could then sign him to a more reasonable deal that is in line with his ability at this stage in his career. I think his contract is effectively voided though.

But again, I'm not totally clear on how this works exactly.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

Mike Trout loves hitting in Yankee Stadium. Might need to walk him for the rest of this series lol.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

@CamillePunk; @TKOK; @scrilla; @FitChi; @THE MAN, THE MYTH, THE SHIV; @MillionDollarProns

CRAWFORD. HERNANDEZ. STRATTON. MCCUTCHEN. LONGORIA. BELT. WILLIAMSON. HUNDLEY. MORONTA. DYSON. WATSON. STRICKLAND. TOMLINSON.

CRAWFORD with the HR... :banderas


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1000535575504404481
CRAWFORD with the pick... and the putout... :banderas


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1000540909732286464
GIANTS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

DROW did you see where Bum threw 3.2 no hit innings? I think he had 7 K's too. Maybe it was 8. It was high for that number of innings. He's ready.:side:

I think we might need to look out for the Giants serious.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

YES! :mark: I was going to bring that up. Buried the lede. :side: :lol

But yes, :bum sounds like he's as dominant as ever. Word is that he's going to start Friday night at AT&T Park as the GIANTS return home to face the Phillies after this Challenging Late May Road Trip. 

:bum :bum :bum

Also, what is it about Yankees fans and :bum? Ever since the Giants drafted him many Yankee fans have been obsessed with him, and that has only intensified over the last few years. Check this out:

http://www.pinstripealley.com/search?q=Bumgarner


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/999360454760660992
:lol

Okay, I have to admit. I've been thinking for about a year now that maybe the Giants would be better off long-term if they traded :bum, assuming that 2018 is not in the cards in terms of contending. The Yankees boast a deliciously rich farm system and an infusion of grade-A prospects from them could make a Giants rebuild occur with much greater alacrity than it would ever happen without such a move. 

:bum is about to hit the open market this winter. He's going to cost somebody north of $200 million. It's #notmymoney so if the Giants want to keep him forever and build a statue in his likeness and dot San Francisco with busts of him and name feces-filled streets after his name, fine by me. But there is a temptation there...

Also I don't blame Yankees fans for lusting after :bum. It says a lot about him that a team with so many storied October performances would gaze out and see someone who truly put together an October for the ages and want that at the top of their rotation since they are generally so otherwise stacked. It's downright endearing. :side: 

Oh, well, better not think ahead. His rehab start was dazzling. He even got a hit, a line drive single to right field! Asked about it afterward, he said that he must be rusty, because he "was a little late" on the pitch. Clearly upset with himself for not hitting it out. :lmao :lmao :lmao :sodone :bum :bum :bum


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

@AryaDark; @CamillePunk; @TKOK; @scrilla; @FitChi; @THE MAN, THE MYTH, THE SHIV; @MillionDollarProns;

#thankujeter #thankuyankees #re2pect #lolcardinals 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/998595490706051072
Wouldn't call Juan Perez being in left field "luck," but I suppose he means that Travis Ishikawa being such a defensive liability so as to provoke the move without harming the Giants' chances of winning the World Series anymore does constitute as luck in a way.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*



DesolationRow said:


> and name feces-filled streets after his name, fine by me.


:lmao

What's the deal with Cueto?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

hey guys, :trout is GOD


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

https://www.fangraphs.com/blogs/mike-trout-is-now-an-average-hall-of-famer/

Yes, Mike Trout is already a Hall of Famer at age 26. Of course he can't actually qualify until he's played 10 seasons and we're a few seasons short of that. But when he does qualify it'll be interesting to see how he's still comparing to legends like Mays and Cobb.

And what's kinda nuts is how Mookie Betts has been better so far. Trout hasn't really gotten white hot yet (until now), though he has been great for most of the season.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*



MrMister said:


> :lmao
> 
> What's the deal with Cueto?


Felt discomfort and soreness in his right elbow (pitching elbow) so he quickly saw Dr. James Andrews in Birmingham, Alabama about three weeks ago. Which is usually the foreshadowing before "RIP" and season-ending surgery at best. But in this case Dr. Andrews assessed the elbow and said it simply needed an extended break and that with rest Cueto would not need surgery. So he's been fundamentally shut down with the hope that he can come back around mid-to-late July... 

Suspecting that the Giants are probably delaying the inevitable but so long as the Giants show signs of life in the standings, this is what they're going to do. Cueto has several more seasons on his contract, and the Giants are probably going to have to gut through an actual rebuild, even if it's brief, before that contract is up. For now, however, they're hoping he can come back and provide some help in the rotation later in the season.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

#TANKFORFIRSTPICKOFTHEDRAFT


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

Astros still in first place, bitches!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

All I can say is...


:sodone


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*



Born of Osiris said:


> All I can say is...
> 
> 
> :sodone


That walk-off single...


:sodone


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

GLEYBER is something else.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

Yanks take the season series over Houston, 5-2.

In Sevy’s 2 starts Vs Houston this year: 16.0 IP, 1.13 ERA, 2 BB, 21 K


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

Winning 5 of 7 against a team with THAT pitching is pretty insane tbh. If only they can find a weakness to Verlander :hmm: 

But great series again. Let's take these 4 against Baltimore now :woo


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

@CamillePunk; @scrilla; @MillionDollarProns; @FitChi; @TKOK


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1002014332861861888

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1002020406205673472

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1002026461195194368

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1002050153270816771
BELT. osey2 LONGORIA. MCCUTCHEN. CRAWFORD. WILLIAMSON. HERNANDEZ. HOLLAND. MORONTA. DYSON. WATSON. STRICKLAND.

GIANTS :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

Severino pitching like the ace that he is. Wish the other starters would step up as well.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

@Dub; 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1002055842152243200

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1000691442602438666

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1002293509053804544

Also, breaking news on Clayton Kershaw:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1002359701374361602

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1002429540113829888


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

You're a bit behind DROW. I already posted that fangraphs article saying Trout is already a Hall of Famer at age 26. 

https://www.fangraphs.com/blogs/mike-trout-is-now-an-average-hall-of-famer/

Trout needs about 4-5 more WAR to move ahead of Ty Cobb on the "through age 26 season" all time list. Mike is already in 3rd place on that list, with only Ty Cobb and Mickey Mantle ahead of him.

Mickey Mantle

Ty Cobb

Yes, those two guys.

Here's a good article about Vlad Jr. and how dumb super 2 is. It's mostly about how dumb super 2 is.

https://www.sbnation.com/mlb/2018/5/31/17390900/vladimir-guerrero-jr-blue-jays-minor-leagues

Here's another good article about Trout and they throw in some Mookie Betts. 

http://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id/23641789/yes-amazing-mookie-betts-mike-trout

tl;dr = Trout and Betts are both on pace to potentially eclipse the Babe's greatest WAR season, which of course is the greatest WAR season of all time at 14.1 going by baseball-reference.com. Obviously they might not be able to keep this up all season. We're only a third of the way to the finish. Realistically, it's probable they won't.

tl;dr 2.0 = Trout and Betts are amazing at baseball.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

Yankees on top of the AL East once again :yes :thelaw


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

Betts to the DL. Also Donaldson to the DL but still no Vlad lol.

Is Jose Ramirez the most underrated player in MLB? He's fucking ridiculous.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

Amazing stories concerning :trout, *MrMister*. Thank you for passing all of those along, and what they mean! :done

@CamillePunk; @scrilla; @MillionDollarProns; @TKOK; FitChi; @THE MAN, THE MYTH, THE SHIV; 

The GIANTS won a battle tonight, and Chris STRATTON looked like his old reliable April self again, which was heartwarming to witness, and MCCUTCHEN and osey2 and CRAWFORD and the returning MVPANIK and others all left a deep, positive imprint on this game. Sam DYSON struck out the side with filthy stuff on 12 pitches. The bullpen was exquisite tonight. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1002778227268464642
Wonderful.

Unfortunately, after the first couple of innings, Brandon BELT left the game. He complained of feeling unwell. Turns out that he has appendicitis. So...

That's not good. :mj2

Nevertheless...

GIANTS


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

SCUMBAG ODOR needs to be suspended and SCUMBAG RANGERS need to be fined.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*



Dub said:


> SCUMBAG ODOR needs to be suspended and SCUMBAG RANGERS need to be fined.


What did he do now?

I saw it. :lmao Odor said Simmons started it :lmao

It gets better.



Andrelton Simmons said:


> "I was just trying to tell him, 'You forgot to say hello to your family for me,'" Simmons said. "He's like, 'No, I didn't forget. I told them.' I was like, 'No, they told me you didn't tell them.' So, he wasn’t very happy about it. It's OK."


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*

Jose Ramirez will the next player busted for roids.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: Hey Jays what's the hold up? Does he need to hit .500?*



MrMister said:


> What did he do now?
> 
> I saw it. :lmao Odor said Simmons started it :lmao
> 
> It gets better.


Simmons is GOAT, handled the situation like a pro. ODOR THINKS HE IS STILL IN THE STREETS OF VENEZUELA, SAD!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: FACE of BASEBALL returns Tuesday (Daniel Murphy not Mark Trumbo or Eric Thames or Adam Lind)*

That thread title. :sodone

:bum


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: FACE of BASEBALL returns Tuesday (Daniel Murphy not Mark Trumbo or Eric Thames or Adam Lind)*

Dub the Angels can't even beat the Rangers their season is over.


Also don't look now but the M's are somehow tied for first in the AL West. Astros pitching probably isn't as good IRL as it has been so far. Astros hitting hasn't been bad, but they also haven't been as good as they could be. Basically what I'm saying is I don't think Houston is as good as New York or Boston, and that's with the Yankees having a mediocre rotation after Severino. We also know for a certainty NYY is going to address the rotation before the deadline. Cleveland is clearly going to end up winning the Central. So we pretty much have the AL post season figured out and it's only June. Buzzkill.

As for the NL, I think anyone can win the NL pennant from the Braves to the Giants. Obviously the Reds can't. The Padres can't either. Neither can the Marlins. Probably not the Mets or the Pirates, but I'm not counting either out right now. Any other team possibly could.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: FACE of BASEBALL returns Tuesday (Daniel Murphy not Mark Trumbo or Eric Thames or Adam Lind)*

@CamillePunk; @scrilla; @MillionDollarProns; @TKOK; FitChi; @THE MAN, THE MYTH, THE SHIV; 

SUAREZ with 7.0 IP tonight, 5 K and no BB. :banderas 

MCCUTCHEN driving in all 2 of the game's runs. :banderas

MVPANIK back from his injury and leading off for the GIANTS. With two big hits tonight! :banderas

MVPANDA filling in for BELT at 1B and getting a hit! :banderas

HUNDLEY being excellent behind the dish tonight while also being an offensive force with osey2 out. :banderas

WATSON. :banderas

STRICKLAND. :banderas

LONGORIA with the one walk. :banderas

CRAWFORD. :banderas

HERNANDEZ. :banderas

GIANTS :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: FACE of BASEBALL returns Tuesday (Daniel Murphy not Mark Trumbo or Eric Thames or Adam Lind)*



MrMister said:


> Dub the Angels can't even beat the Rangers their season is over.


Offense isnt consistent and bullpen is hot garbage, they peaked in the first couple weeks.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: FACE of BASEBALL returns Tuesday (Daniel Murphy not Mark Trumbo or Eric Thames or Adam Lind)*



Dub said:


> Offense isnt consistent and bullpen is hot garbage, they peaked in the first couple weeks.


Yeah too many glaring flaws to compete with the AL elite this season. Do you think they should go hard after Harper?


Wacha had a no hitter through 8. I tuned into the 9th and he gave up a hit to the first batter :brady6


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: MLB: FACE of BASEBALL will not be back Tuesday but Bumgarner will be*

Jesus, the Mets :bosque


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: FACE of BASEBALL will not be back Tuesday but Bumgarner will be*

What is a reasonable contract Harper can land?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: MLB: FACE of BASEBALL will not be back Tuesday but Bumgarner will be*



Dub said:


> What is a reasonable contract Harper can land?




Cubs will give him double what Heyward got.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: FACE of BASEBALL will not be back Tuesday but Bumgarner will be*



Dub said:


> What is a reasonable contract Harper can land?


I don't know what is reasonable for a slugger that has a ceiling as one of the best to play the game. 

Trout is getting a bit over 33 million in these final three years of his contract. So I imagine Harper getting that at least. The problem with signing Harper as I see it, which is actually not far fetched since the Angels have such deep pockets, is that re-signing Trout becomes more difficult. I'd want Trout because we might not have seen his best baseball, which is pretty crazy. You can get more players for the money you'd give Harper. But maybe they could afford both if they're crazy enough.

Maybe they should go after Machado:side: (he's going to cost about as much if not as much as Harper he's insanely good at baseball)

Machado/Simmons 3B/SS left side IF sounds amazing to me.

Also becoming FA will be guys like Josh Donaldson and Charlie Blackmon. Kimbrel and Miller. Dozier, LeMahieu, and Pollock. Kershaw could conceivably opt out as well. Lots of good to great players there.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: MLB: FACE of BASEBALL will not be back Tuesday but Bumgarner will be*

Josh Donaldson is dead. Dozier, LeMahieu, and Pollock won't get as much as they're expecting to get. Blackmon might get a good chunk of change. Whoever does get Harper will be overpaying. He's good, don't get me wrong, but can he stay healthy a full season? He doesn't even have a 100 RBI season! It seems he doesn't want to hit for average anymore and is just going for homers now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: FACE of BASEBALL will not be back Tuesday but Bumgarner will be*

Donaldson can be good again, but yes, he has a rather large question mark due to his recent injury history. If he gets healthy he's still a 30 HR bat that has elite discipline.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: FACE of BASEBALL will not be back Tuesday but Bumgarner will be*

@CamillePunk; @scrilla; @MillionDollarProns; @TKOK; FitChi; @THE MAN, THE MYTH, THE SHIV; 

SON OF PUDGE, Ivan Rodriguez, getting his first MLB start today for the GIANTS: Dereck Rodriguez was spectacular today. He even cemented himself as a True GIANTS pitcher by allowing a home run to the opposing pitcher, today's being Jake Arrieta. :lol 

Nevertheless, Rodriguez pitched 6.0 innings and struck out six Philadelphia Phillies. :mark:

CUTCH had a tremendous game, with two hits and one of those two hits was a three-run home run. PANIK. CRAWFORD. osey2 with that home run stroke back! :mark: WILLIAMSON. HERNANDEZ. :mark: :mark: :mark:

ence accepting his new role as the team's fourth outfielder. What an alien. What an alien. :mj2 :lol

MELANCON coming back into the fold, given a low-leverage inning with which to reemerge in that bullpen. :mark: Welcome back! :lol And what did he do? He struck out the side! :mark: :mark: :mark:

HANSON. :mark:

MORONTA! :cheer :cheer :cheer

After being unceremoniously swept in Philadelphia a few short weeks ago in a four-game series, the GIANTS swept the Phillies right back at AT&T Park in San Francisco. Feels good. osey2 :mark:

GIANTS

(Also somebody's going to go full A-Rod with Bryce Harper. He'll break records when he hits free agency in a few months.)


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: FACE of BASEBALL will not be back Tuesday but Bumgarner will be*

I like to think the Angels learned from the Pujols/FUCKHAMILTON contracts, MR. I wanna say focus on pitching but even that is a crap shoot.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: FACE of BASEBALL will not be back Tuesday but Bumgarner will be*

@CamillePunk; @scrilla; @TKOK; @FitChi; @THE MAN, THE MYTH, THE SHIV; 
@Born of Osiris; asked me the other day on my wall when I was going to attend my next GIANTS game. I didn't know it at the time but it turned out that that next game to attend would be tonight! :mark: :mark: :mark: 

As the GIANTS select Joey BART as the heir apparent to Buster Posey, the Most Important San Francisco Giant Since Barry Bonds and Already One of the Greatest Catchers in Major League Baseball History--no pressure, kid!--and a literal 6'11" GIANT in University of Kentucky's right-handed pitcher Sean Hjelle... Which My Confidential Sources say is pronounced "jelly." Tweet courtesy of the One And Only @AryaDark;


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1003833455342387210
But tonight was all about Derek HOLLAND pitching as well as I suspect he possibly can, which is somewhere better than catastrophic but far off the mark from being efficient (he threw 82 pithces to get through 4.0 innings pitched, surrendering 4 hits and 2 runs in the process), and the GIANTS offense scoring a China Basin boatload of runs! :mark: 

osey2 drove in a pair of runs with a smashing opposite field double! CUTCH homered! MVPANDA homered! CRAWFORD homered! HUNDLEY homered in the garbage time 9th inning! But it was pinch-hitting Alen HANSON who had perhaps the hit that broke the GIANTS through against the Diamondbacks, doubling home two runs in the 4th inning. HERNANDEZ. ence was given a rare start in left field after being demoted to being the fourth outfielder by Bruce Bochy, but even that seemed to pay off as he had a walk and a hit, driving in a run as well as scoring another! And the bullpen. That glorious bullpen... MORONTA. JOHNSON. GEARRIN. BLACH. :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

GIANTS :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: MLB: FACE of BASEBALL will not be back Tuesday but Bumgarner will be*

GRAND SALAMI BY ANDUJAR, 3-RUN HR BY HICKS AND 7IP 2ER 6K'S FOR BIG MAN CC :mark: :woo :mark:

Looking at the AL West and seeing the Mariners in 1st place is astounding. That's going to be a cool race to keep up on.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: FACE of BASEBALL will not be back Tuesday but Bumgarner will be*



Born of Osiris said:


> GRAND SALAMI BY ANDUJAR, 3-RUN HR BY HICKS AND 7IP 2ER 6K'S FOR BIG MAN CC :mark: :woo :mark:
> 
> Looking at the AL West and seeing the Mariners in 1st place is astounding. That's going to be a cool race to keep up on.


A lot of what the M's are doing is without Cruz hitting for big power. He's been pretty banged up and just now seems to be getting right. The lineup is really underrated though. Segura has been underrated for years. Dee Gordon is a better hitter than most give him credit for. Cruz of course is a monster when he gets it going. Haniger is also pretty unknown, but he's damn good. Kyle Seager hasn't really gotten going either. Not that he's great, but he's a solid bat that can actually be better.

The starting pitching is probably even more underrated, but they might be pitching over their head. Their bullpen is pretty solid though. Nicasio is pitching well. They added Colome. Diaz is lights out when he's on, and he's been on most of the season. Mariners are winning a lot of close games too. That may or may not continue. Astros, conversely, have lost a lot of close games. 

tl;dr The Seattle Mariners are a pretty damn good baseball team right now.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: FACE of BASEBALL will not be back Tuesday but Bumgarner will be*

no it aint, fuck that. Fuck the mariners. HEANEY>>>>


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: FACE of BASEBALL will not be back Tuesday but Bumgarner will be*

@CamillePunk; @scrilla; @TKOK; @FitChi; @THE MAN, THE MYTH, THE SHIV;

CUTCH IS CLUTCH!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:

AND SO IS BRANDON CRAWFORD!!! THAT 10TH-INNING WALK-OFF!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: 

Crawford presently slashing ~.325/.370/.500!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:

GIANTS


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: FACE of BASEBALL will not be back Tuesday but Bumgarner will be*

@TomahawkJock;

R.I.P. to the oldest MLB Hall of Famer Albert Fred "Red" Schoendienst... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1004529073626992646

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1004535773155221505

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1004538937870872581

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1004542604153950209

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1004546491728449536

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1004550240383438849

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1004530327597903872


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: MLB: FACE of BASEBALL will not be back Tuesday but Bumgarner will be*

Chatwood has 56 Walks in 58 Innings...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: FACE of BASEBALL will not be back Tuesday but Bumgarner will be*



ABAS said:


> Chatwood has 56 Walks in 58 Innings...


how is that even possible?

8.22 BB/9 :done

Somehow his ERA is only 4.02


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: Who the fuck is Tom Brady? - Ichiro Suzuki*

Wow, Ohtani for the Angels, Tanaka for the Yankees and Strasburg for the Nationals are all either injured or could be injured. Strasburg started against the GIANTS yesterday but could only go so far as he has an apparent shoulder injury and will be having an MRI done later today. The GIANTS were merciless, however, scoring 3 runs against him right away! :markZ: Then there was HERNANDEZ! :mark: And ence And osey2 And CRAWFORD! And Alen Hanson! :mark: And MVPANIK! :mark: And again, HERNANDEZ! :mark: And MORONTA! :mark: And that bullpen in general! :mark:

GIANTS


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: MLB: Who the fuck is Tom Brady? - Ichiro Suzuki*

THE YEAR OF THE DL.



We can make a new team just from the DL...I got this.


1B: Brandon Belt
2B: Daniel Murphy
3B: Josh Donaldson
SS: Corey Seager
LF: Yoeneis Cespedes
CF: AJ Pollock
RF: Mookie Betts
C: Steven Vogt

Pitching Rotation (no specific order):

1: Steven Strasburg
2: Clayton Kershaw
3: Robby Ray
4: Noah Syndergaard
5: Shoeni Ohtani

Bullpen:

1: Andrew Miller
2: Carl Edwards Jr
3: Adam Ottavino
4: Greg Holland (Set Up, not closing)
5: Zack Britton (Set Up, not closing)
CP: Jeurys Familia


This team could win it all.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: MLB: Who the fuck is Tom Brady? - Ichiro Suzuki*

I know it's only the Mets, but I love seeing the Yanks get a series win on them every single year that they do it. Can't stand that shithead organization and fanbase. This shit-house run of theirs couldn't happen to a better fanbase.



Anyway, after German gave up 3 runs in the first inning, I wasn't so sure if he'd settle down after that, like Tanaka was able to last night after giving up that HR in the first inning. Giver German credit, though. He settled down and had an overall good performance. 

GLEYBER & ANDUJAR continue to rake. If Ohtani is out for awhile, I think there's a good chance the AL Rookie of the year award is a toss-up between these two young gents.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: Who the fuck is Tom Brady? - Ichiro Suzuki*

@CamillePunk; @scrilla; @TKOK; @FitChi; @MillionDollarProns

CRAWFORD was the difference in this game! He's now batting over .530 in June after batting in the .450s in May! :woo MVPANDA with the walk and CRAWFORD makes Mad Max pay the price for the walk to MVPanda just in front of Crawford! :woo Crawford with 4 hits--4 out of the GIANTS' 5 hits on the day came from B-Craw! :woo Also, another difference was Derek HOLLAND providing the GIANTS with five excellent innings of shutout baseball with 4 Ks (and 2 BBs). 

:woo :woo GIANTS :woo :woo


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: The Balking Dead*

Miguel Cabrera out for the season. Tigers are obviously having a forgettable season but it's nevertheless a shame to see such a huge star of the game go out for the rest of the year.


Meanwhile, in a statement that is not altogether unrelated to (a younger) Miguel Cabrera, the Florida/Miami Marlins exist solely to bedevil the San Francisco Giants. It's really that simple. I called a four-game sweep for the Marlins before the Giants' plane left Washington, D.C. to my friends. Now they believe I'm psychic. No, I'm simply a Giants fan.

Seven blown leads over three games in Miami. Facing a glorified AAA team. Not at all surprised. When the Giants were leading 2-0 and subsequently 4-3 late in the game last night as I listened to it on the radio I merely anticipated the Marlins' comeback victory.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: The Balking Dead*








imo


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: The Balking Dead*

@CamillePunk; @scrilla; @TKOK; @FitChi; @THE MAN, THE MYTH, THE SHIV;

Well it took these hopeless, hapless imbeciles 16 innings to do it but they somehow defeated the Miami Marlins! Wow! :woo :woo :woo 

:lol

Seriously, though, outstanding performances by Dereck RODRIGUEZ with his father Ivan "PUDGE" Rodriguez right behind home plate cheering him on, and Ty BLACH(BUSTER), who both offered the Giants tremendous starts in this marathon game on a getaway day leading to a cross-country flight to Los Angeles. :lol Rodriguez has earned himself a spot in the rotation for the present tense with all of the injuries and mysteries related to that rotation at this moment in time. 

McCUTCHEN had a dazzling series. Seemed like he was hitting 2-run homers in every game, plus a bunch of extra base hits and singles and walks. 

:woo :woo GIANTS :woo :woo

Time to face the Evil Empire of L.A. to see where this season is really going. :lol


Also, attended yesterday's Houston Astros-Oakland A's day game. Sat right behind home plate and watched Justin Verlander pitch exceedingly well, though he gave up two big flies, the first from the mashing Khris Davis. Fun game. Lots of problems for fielders camping under the brutal, hazy, smoldering Oakland sky with fly balls disappearing almost constantly. :lmao Fun to be at the game, though! :woo :woo :woo


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: The Balking Dead*

Sorry for the double post but this is just too hilarious... :lmao 

http://ftw.usatoday.com/2018/06/bal...brain_ftw&utm_medium=recirc&utm_campaign=rail



> A Baltimore bar is giving out free drinks every time slumping Chris Davis gets a hit
> 
> It has come to this in Baltimore:
> 
> ...



Meanwhile, looks like Paul Goldschmidt is back to being Paul Goldschmidt, *MrMr*. Hardly surprised.

I understand why so many people struggle either getting into or remaining committed to baseball. Half of a season of play seems like it should constitute a lot and mean a great deal, and of course it does in myriad ways, but on the other hand, when evaluating a player, and especially one given maximum slack due to past excellent performance, it is easily and understandably chalked up to small sample size weirdness, often connected to minor injuries or bad luck with balls in play or the ostensible minutest repeated mistake in physical mechanics, etc. It's sort of maddening. :lol


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: MLB: How does Jose Ramirez have 20 HR?*

And to think they're stuck with that contract :hogan it's going to be a tough time in Baltimore for a while me thinks. Well, at least they'll get the #1 draft pick next year if they keep this up. 

As for Jose Ramirez, I've always loved the guy since he came up. He's one of the best players in the league that doesn't get the attention he deserves. Dude was third in the MVP voting last year I believe!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: How does Jose Ramirez have 20 HR?*

Khris Davis was always the real Khris Davis. Chris Davis was the imposter.


What I really mean here is fuck the A's!


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: MLB: How does Jose Ramirez have 20 HR?*

Didn't CRUSH get caught with PED's?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: How does Jose Ramirez have 20 HR?*



El Conquistador said:


> Didn't CRUSH get caught with PED's?


Yeah. He's been really bad since then. He was also really bad before them, ie he was bad, then took PEDs, then he was good, then he got busted, now he's bad again.

Makes me wonder who else is doing something against the rules.

We hear about a juiced ball. There was also talk of a juiced ball back in the 90s. It wasn't the ball.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Ready for the Giants to pull the plug on the Austin Jackson experiment. 

Alas, he is a veteran and they are paying him a few million for this year and the next, so...

...Alas...

Evan Longoria to the DL with the breaking of the fifth metacarpal. Just like :bum before him. :mj2

:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo

@CamillePunk; @THE MAN, THE MYTH, THE SHIV; @MillionDollarProns; @scrilla; @FitChi; 

BELT :woo :woo HUNDLEY :woo BELT :woo STRATTON :woo MELANCON :woo STRICKLAND :woo 

GIANTS :woo :woo :woo

#BEATLA

#LABEATEN ence

The Washington Nationals have arguably made the first significant trade of the summer, acquiring the Kansas City Royals' Kelvin Herrera for three prospects:

http://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id/...raded-washington-nationals-kansas-city-royals

It's a steep price to pay for a relief pitcher, which is honestly why you generally do not want to trade for outstanding relief pitching if you can avoid doing so, but it also signifies the Nationals' efforts to go deep through October and win the World Series. The back of that bullpen suddenly improves dramatically on paper with Sean Doolittle already demolishing opposing batters as a lefty, and now the right-handed Herrera is available for the Nats.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: MLB: How does Jose Ramirez have 20 HR?*

Deso with 3 posts in a row. :ban


JK.


White Sox are trying to tank for the #1 pick but Baltimore has other plans.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: MLB: How does Jose Ramirez have 20 HR?*

LOL Giants, LOL Hunter Strickland, LOL at the injury bug


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: MLB: How does Jose Ramirez have 20 HR?*

Jesus Hunter Strickland. 

Shit I'd never give him back the closer role after doing stupid shit like that.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: MLB: How does Jose Ramirez have 20 HR?*

Well damn., Hunter :lauren


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: MLB: How does Jose Ramirez have 20 HR?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009217104342441984
What a dumbass.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: MLB: How does Jose Ramirez have 20 HR?*



ABAS said:


> Deso with 3 posts in a row. :ban
> 
> 
> JK.
> ...


Still plenty of time though, I have faith in the White Sox's ability to suck.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: How does Jose Ramirez have 20 HR?*

Hunter Strickland is no genius. fpalm :lol

Out probably two months. :lmao
@CamillePunk; @scrilla; @MillionDollarProns; @THE MAN, THE MYTH, THE SHIV; @FitChi; @TKOK; 

But enough about that! Because this happened tonight! :mark: :mark: :mark: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009263427209003010 osey2 :mark: :mark: :mark: 

And this! :mark: :mark: :mark:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009297653098676224
Dereck RODRIGUEZ was largely quite good in his second start for the GIANTS, once again facing the Miami Marlins. :lol 

Don Mattingly had Dan Straily hit osey2 with a pitch. It's a complicated, long, Hatfields-and-McCoys sort of deal between the Marlins and Giants, dating back to who knows when, but the heated series last week and now three-game series this week is just too much of these two teams facing each other, so now players are getting hit and whatnot. Bochy complaining to the umps after they already threw Straily out of the game, as Don Mattingly was bitching out osey2 after Mattingly promised retaliation to the Giants' star player. So teh umps threw Mattingly out of the game as well. :lmao 

Tony WATSON was outstanding and Sam DYSON is now bumped to the closer role! :cheer :cheer :cheer The game ended on a dramatic double play because of course! 

GIANTS


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: How does Jose Ramirez have 20 HR?*



El Conquistador said:


> LOL Giants, LOL Hunter Strickland, LOL at the injury bug





Dr. Middy said:


> Jesus Hunter Strickland.
> 
> Shit I'd never give him back the closer role after doing stupid shit like that.





Born of Osiris said:


> Well damn., Hunter :lauren





CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009217104342441984
> What a dumbass.


Why did Hunter Strickland punch the door?

Because it closes better than he does.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: lmfao Hunter Strickland*

Kinda sucks he might have ruined his major league career, but I laughed out loud regardless.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: MLB: lmfao Hunter Strickland*

STANTON walks it off in the Bronx. I love this team.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: MLB: lmfao Hunter Strickland*



ROLLINS said:


> STANTON walks it off in the Bronx. I love this team.


49-22 (0.690) win/loss record :sip

This team is ridiculous :thelaw


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: MLB: lmfao Hunter Strickland*

What a game. What a comeback. You literally can't count them out no matter the deficit :sodone


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: MLB: lmfao Hunter Strickland*

Brandon Morrow to DL after injuring himself taking his pants off.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: lmfao Hunter Strickland*

:mark: SERIES WON against the Marlins! :mark: (Don't look at the season series. :side :mark: GIANTS :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: lmfao Hunter Strickland*



Stax Classic said:


> Brandon Morrow to DL after injuring himself taking his pants off.


Was not aware of this. This is funnier than Strickland.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: MLB: lmfao Hunter Strickland*

E-JAX DA GAWD. CALLED UP AND JOINING HIS 13TH TEAM, TIEING DOTEL'S RECORD.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: MLB: lmfao Hunter Strickland*

Are the Yankees *really* about to get swept by the goddamn Rays, THE FUCKING RAYS??!! :triggered





:mjpen


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: MLB: lmfao Hunter Strickland*

Cubs gonna get swept by the Reds. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: MLB: lmfao Hunter Strickland*

I literally despise Chasen Shreve.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: MLB: lmfao Hunter Strickland*

Pathetic performance by the team. :no:


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: MLB: lmfao Hunter Strickland*

Yankees win. Check.

Red Sox lose. Check.

Yankees back to being first in the AL East. Check.

I gotta say, today was a pretty good day. :bjpenn


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: lmfao Hunter Strickland*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012755169526808576
Pedro Martinez helped Luis Severino out during the offseason, too.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: lmfao Hunter Strickland*

Bet one of the training exercises was rolling a don zimmer like barrel across the field.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: MLB: lmfao Hunter Strickland*

Damn, the Yankees got obliterated :claude

So much for being first in the AL East. :darryl


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: MLB: lmfao Hunter Strickland*

Thanks for showing up to the game, Yankees.

owait.

What the fuck was that shit.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: MLB: lmfao Hunter Strickland*

MY BOY CHRIS SALE. Come back to the White Sox.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: MLB: lmfao Hunter Strickland*

Happy Bobby Bonilla Day! :hb


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: lmfao Hunter Strickland*

GIANTS with a huge sweep of the Diamondbacks in Arizona. Right in the thick of the NL West race now. Past couple of weeks have been huge. Giants have only lost three games in that timespan and two of them were blown saves.

CRAWFORD should be starting the All-Star Game. BELT has a case, too, although Freddie Freeman is always lurking to take away nice things. :lol

GIANTS :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

Freddie Freeman is the best 1B in all of baseball. It'd be fucking ridiculous if anyone else starts the All Star Game for the NL.

Somehow the Mariners are keeping pace with NYY, Sox and Stros.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

Freeman is certainly the best 1B in all of baseball but it's not like his first half crushes Belt's first half. He has slightly higher offensive numbers--153 wRC+ vs. 148, .400 .wOBA vs. Belt's .386, a .315/.407/.546 slash line vs. Belt's .296/.393./.518 line (as the wRC+ differential notes, park factors explain most of that gap), their BB rate is almost identical at Freeman's 13.0% to Belt's 12.9% although Belt strikes out a bit more than Freeman does (18.4% vs. 21.0%), plus Belt's the better defender and better baserunner by substantive margins according to every advanced defensive metric including the "eye test" and most baserunning evaluations one can find. 

That said, Freeman is the bigger star and boasts a deeply enthusiastic fan base. He unquestionably deserves to start the All-Star Game. 

Difference between he and BELT in 2018, though, is pretty negligible. osey2


Was checking out Marcus Stroman's season because I recall excited Toronto Blue Jays fans hoping/wishing he was on the precipice of becoming an "ELITE" starting pitcher. Cannot blame anyone for not being "ELITE" pitching in Toronto, a.k.a., the AL's version of the MOON as Coors Field is the NL's version of the MOON, as well as in the AL East in general, but nevertheless apparently that didn't happen. Has had shoulder issues this season, too, evidently. He had a good outing a few days ago, though.


The Mariners are shockingly good this season. They have a lineup of all-around Professional Hitters™ spearheaded by Nelson Cruz. Their bullpen is strong. Their rotation largely quite effective. It is almost hilarious how they are doing it while Robinson Cano is suspended and "King" Felix Hernandez is but a shell of his former self. Hernandez deserves this sort of situation, though, after being Seattle's stalwart star for so many dismal seasons of non-contention or mediocrity. :lol


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

@CamillePunk; @scrilla; TKOK; @FitChi; @MillionDollarProns; 

CUTCH IS CLUTCH. :mark: The Vile, Villainous Cardinals walked osey2 to get to CUTCH in the game's pivotal 7th inning after ence hit a single as a pinch-hitter. CUTCH punished those Vile, Villainous Cardinals, @AryaDark; and the game was won behind a stellar starting pitching performance by the wonderful Dereck Rodriguez and from bullpen stalwarts Reyes Moronta, Tony Watson and Will "Gettin' Jiggy Wit It" Smith! :mark: :mark: :mark: 

GIANTS



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1015401528847491073
:lmao :lmao (Obviously fake but funny.) @Catalanotto; @Born of Osiris; @ROLLINS; @Sub-Zero; yeeeesh Sonny Gray has been awful. Seems like Yankees can no longer tolerate his presence in that rotation since it's almost an automatic loss every fifth game. :no: :lol


Loved that Yasiel Puig throwing error 9th inning walk-off by the Angels over the Dodgers, @Dub; a clear victory for Truth, Justice and The American Way.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

*The Reds are playing some really good baseball right now. Too bad we had such a shitty April/May*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*



AryaDark said:


> *The Reds are playing some really good baseball right now. Too bad we had such a shitty April/May*


Reds are only 1 run worse than the San Francisco Giants in their run differential on the season. And while the NL West has not been an easy division this year, it also does not feature any juggernauts the way the NL Central has seen the Milwaukee Brewers (18 games over .500) and Chicago Cubs (9 games over .500 but their run differential signposts them as a considerably better team than their win/loss record indicates) and the Reds are now only 10 games under .500. Which is of course not good at all but they were far worse than this only a few short weeks ago. LOS ROJOS are playing splendidly at the moment! :mark:

Dodgers are probably reconstituting themselves T-1000 style to become such a juggernaut, though. :side:


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*



DesolationRow said:


> @CamillePunk; @scrilla; TKOK; @FitChi; @MillionDollarProns;
> 
> CUTCH IS CLUTCH. :mark: The Vile, Villainous Cardinals walked osey2 to get to CUTCH in the game's pivotal 7th inning after ence hit a single as a pinch-hitter. CUTCH punished those Vile, Villainous Cardinals, @AryaDark; and the game was won behind a stellar starting pitching performance by the wonderful Dereck Rodriguez and from bullpen stalwarts Reyes Moronta, Tony Watson and Will "Gettin' Jiggy Wit It" Smith! :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> ...


I legitmately was about to celebrate the first second of reading that tweet thinking it was legit :lmao I don't understand how or why they keep throwing him out there. Especially when we're neck and neck with Boston and they don't seem to be slowing down anytime soon. Literally only Severino and Sabathia have been consistently good this year :kobe 

Dave Martinez's reaction at that play :mj4


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

Angels are ASS but I fucking love when they beat the Dodgers :mark:


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

DesolationRow, all I saw was 'Yankees traded Sonny Gray' and I almost did cartwheels in my apartment. I then read the rest. 

Soon it will be reality, I hope. He is absolute garbage.


----------



## raymondisgood (May 12, 2018)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

Angels finalllyyyy got a win. praise god


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

This is true of most teams, but the Reds would be good if they had pitching. Castillo has regressed quite a bit. Reds have one of the better infields in the game too. Suarez is having a great year at the plate and he's a SS at 3B. He might the Reds best hitter at this point as Votto's power is missing. Scooter has turned into an elite 2B somehow too. Everyone else is better than bad in that lineup. Billy is pretty bad, but he's still got elite speed.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*



Born of Osiris said:


> I legitmately was about to celebrate the first second of reading that tweet thinking it was legit :lmao I don't understand how or why they keep throwing him out there. Especially when we're neck and neck with Boston and they don't seem to be slowing down anytime soon. Literally only Severino and Sabathia have been consistently good this year :kobe
> 
> Dave Martinez's reaction at that play :mj4


:lol

If Sonny Gray alone were even remotely decent or replacement level in his performance the Yankees would probably be ahead of the Red Sox in the standings. 

Luis Severino should probably start the All-Star Game for the AL. First time a Yankee would start that since I believe 2001 with Roger Clemens. 



Dub said:


> Angels are ASS but I fucking love when they beat the Dodgers :mark:


Me, too! :mark: 



Catalanotto said:


> DesolationRow, all I saw was 'Yankees traded Sonny Gray' and I almost did cartwheels in my apartment. I then read the rest.
> 
> Soon it will be reality, I hope. He is absolute garbage.


:lol

It's tough to see who would want to trade for Sonny Gray. That said, the Yankees will definitely have to make some moves in the coming days and weeks with regard to their rotation. Gray may receive some phantom DL treatment. We'll see. :side:



raymondisgood said:


> Angels finalllyyyy got a win. praise god


Most importantly they did so against the devil's team! :mark: 



MrMister said:


> This is true of most teams, but the Reds would be good if they had pitching. Castillo has regressed quite a bit. Reds have one of the better infields in the game too. Suarez is having a great year at the plate and he's a SS at 3B. He might the Reds best hitter at this point as Votto's power is missing. Scooter has turned into an elite 2B somehow too. Everyone else is better than bad in that lineup. Billy is pretty bad, but he's still got elite speed.


At least Giants fans no longer have to torture themselves over that Castillo trade. :lol

Reds infield is pretty awesome these days, no doubt about it.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1015756412557905920
Was watching the game and heard this precise exchange almost immediately. :lmao :lmao :done


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*



DesolationRow said:


> @CamillePunk; @scrilla; TKOK; @FitChi; @MillionDollarProns;
> 
> CUTCH IS CLUTCH. :mark: The Vile, Villainous Cardinals walked osey2 to get to CUTCH in the game's pivotal 7th inning after ence hit a single as a pinch-hitter. CUTCH punished those Vile, Villainous Cardinals, @AryaDark; and the game was won behind a stellar starting pitching performance by the wonderful Dereck Rodriguez and from bullpen stalwarts Reyes Moronta, Tony Watson and Will "Gettin' Jiggy Wit It" Smith! :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> ...


This may seem a bit harsh; but I literally despise Sonny Gray with every fiber of my being. Ditto Chasen Shreve.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

Gray was such a headache when he was in the A's. sad to see him fall hard, fuck injuries.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

Smoltz probably doesn't know what ambidextrous means, but I'm pretty sure you can be ambidextrous and still not be able to pitch professionally with both hands/arms. Also definitely possible Smoltz was making a dumb guy joke. Announcers do do that.

My point is Buck is the dummy here. It's like saying they're calling up a long haired reliever or a bearded catcher. It doesn't matter. Venditte is rare because he can pitch with both arms. This is fucking more than just being able to use both hands about equally. Pretty sure if anyone other than Buck had said this I would not give a shit :lol


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

:mark: GIANTS :mark: Only 3.0 games back in the NL West! :mark: Big 13-8 win over the Cardinals Sunday and an MVPANDA walk-off Monday night! :mark: THE BRANDONS--CRAWFORD AND BELT--with spectacular defensive plays over and over and over! :mark: GIANTS :mark:


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

While I think Simmons should be the Final Vote All Star in the AL, I'm going to show Rosario some love.



```
Year   Age Lg   G  PA  AB  R   H 2B 3B HR RBI SB CS BB  SO   BA  OBP  SLG  OPS OPS+  TB GDP HBP SH SF IBB    Pos Awards
2017    25 AL 151 589 542 79 157 33  2 27  78  9  8 35 106 .290 .328 .507 .836  120 275  10   0  4  8   1        *798/D
2018    26 AL  87 372 350 58 105 23  2 18  54  6  2 21  66 .300 .340 .531 .871  136 186   3   0  1  0   3         *7/D8
```
Provided by Baseball-Reference.com: View Original Table
Generated 7/10/2018.

Only 4 other AL players have the .300/.340/.530 splits, and as you can tell they're pretty good, and much better than him mind you, but it shows that he deserved a least the nod to be voted for.


```
Rk          Player OPS+   BA  OBP  SLG Year  Tm  G  PA  AB  R   H 2B 3B HR RBI BB IBB SO HBP GDP SB   OPS
1       Mike Trout  199 .312 .455 .627 2018 LAA 91 401 314 68  98 18  3 25  50 79  16 78   5   5 13 1.082
2     Mookie Betts  192 .344 .433 .674 2018 BOS 71 328 279 72  96 24  1 22  44 41   3 40   5   3 16 1.107
3    J.D. Martinez  175 .331 .394 .654 2018 BOS 85 371 332 66 110 21  1 28  77 34   2 86   2   7  2 1.047
4    Manny Machado  157 .309 .379 .555 2018 BAL 88 390 346 44 107 20  1 21  60 41  11 51   0  13  7  .934
5    Eddie Rosario  136 .300 .340 .531 2018 MIN 86 372 350 58 105 23  2 18  54 21   3 66   0   3  6  .871
```
Provided by Baseball-Reference.com: View Play Index Tool Used
Generated 7/10/2018.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

A night of memorable finishes last night. The Cincinnati Reds with an historic comeback... @AryaDark; 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1016862495640883200
And the Oakland A's with a splendid comeback against the Houston Astros in the top of the 9th inning, down 4-0, they came back to tie it 4-4, and then the ultra-clutch-this-past-month Piscotty hit a home run to make it 5-4 in the top of the 11th. The All-Star Game-bound A's closer Blake Treinen came in and proceeded to be awful, walking Josh Reddick and surrendering a hit... And that conclusion... A shocker. :sodone







Meanwhile the San Francisco Giants continued their abysmal run against left-handed starting pitching, mounting a mere three hits against Jose Quintana of the Cubs en route to a 2-0 shutout loss. :faint:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

*Amazing




 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017138701988712448*


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

great and weird win by the astros last night lol









and fuck giles im glad that fucker is being demoted


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

8TH WALK-OFF OF THE SEASON FOR THE SAN FRANCISCO GIANTS, NOW LEADING ALL OF BASEBALL IN THAT STATISTIC, AND THIS ONE WAS HAMMERED HOME BY THE ONE AND ONLY, THE CHERUBIC GOLDEN CHILD OF THIRD AND KING, THE MESSIAH FIGURE OF THE SAN FRANCISCO GIANTS ORGANIZATION, osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 

HE HAD A MAGNIFICENT GAME, CATCHING CUETO AND DERRICK RODRIGUEZ AND A HOST OF OTHER PITCHERS AND WITH MULTIPLE HITS BUT NONE BIGGER THAN THAT BOTTOM OF THE 13TH! 

D-ROD, RODRIGUEZ, WAS SUPERLATIVE IN LONG RELIEF IN EXTRA INNINGS! 

BELT. 

CRAWFORD. 

EVERYBODY!!!

:cheer :cheer :cheer

GIANTS


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

Sonny Gray earning his pay tonight.

:bjpenn


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

Great shutout win by the Yanks, even if it was against the lowly Orioles.....

Great win nonetheless! (Y)

60 wins baby!!! :dance


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

SALE DAY BABY

The guy's so good it scares me. I wonder if they'll be able to manage him so he won't get murdered in the play-offs like last year.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

So sorry about Garrett Richards, @Dub;. :sad:


A bad day for AL West starting pitchers as the Mariners' James Paxton went only 17 pitches in his start versus the Angels due to stiffness in his lower back.


And in other AL West-related news, watching the Oakland Athletics, it would appear that they are now for real. They took three out of four from the world champion Houston Astros in Houston this week, and were awfully, awfully close to converting the four-game sweep. The A's are now only five games behind the Mariners for the second wildcard spot in the AL. 

The AL West is ridiculous right now. :lol If your team is going to be downright bad, this is the correct time, *MrMr*. :lol


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

@AryaDark;

:woo :woo LOS ROJOS, the best bet in all of baseball--http://nypost.com/2018/07/13/why-the-reds-may-be-the-best-bet-in-baseball/ --with a palpable 9-1 thrashing of the St. Louis Vile, Villainous Cardinals! :woo :woo


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017976611302502400

Meanwhile, the GIANTS obliterated those supposedly hot Oakland A's 7-1! @CamillePunk; @TKOK; @MillionDollarProns; @scrilla; @FitChi; @SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT;


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1018005096305528832

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017919080060219392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017971998159302657
DUGGAR obviously becoming older and slower. :aryha osey2 with the CLUTCH double! THE RBI MACHINE BATTING 5TH FOR THE FIRST TIME SINCE 2010 IT FELT LIKE! :mark: :mark: :mark: :side:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017973640439058432

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017991217764659200
MORONTA with the Houdini act to get out of that bases loaded, 0 outs jam left for him by :bum :sodone :sodone :sodone

GIANTS


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

LOS ROJOS dealing a major blow to the Vile, Villainous St. Louis Cardinals, thrashing them this weekend, culminating with this, @AryaDark;


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1018333732237922304
Well... The GIANTS just lost their secret agent Mike Matheny. Damn it, Cincinnati, did you have to go so far? We had the Cardinals "contained." :mj2 :side: :lol


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

I'm enjoying the Home Run Derby!!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

Okay the celebrity softball game is incredibly entertaining. :lol

I was not a fan of the coverage of the home run derby this year. The split screen wasn't great, and they seemed to just have normal conversations on a lot of the guys while they hit HRs, it just lacked a lot of excitement it usually should have.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

*I'm pretty sure the All-Star game result doesn't count unless a catcher has his shoulder dislocated.


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1018127047015698432*


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

It saddens me that on twitter I see some people saying they are watching the all-star game.

I can't watch an all-star game in any sport. They are all terrible.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

@AryaDark;

Should have been BELT, not Butterglove Votto. Changed the course of the All-Star Game. :faint:

And the GIANTS fans had a pact with Mariners fans; we voted for Segura, they voted for BELT. So the man who was voted in by GIANTS fans in the interest to get BELT to the All-Star Game hits a pop-up that Votto fails to corral, and then with the next pitch or two hits one out for a 3-run home run... :sodone NO I'M NOT BITTER AT ALL. :side:

But SCOOTER SAVES THE ALL-STAR GAME FOR THE NL! 

The Reds giveth and they taketh away! osey2

Modest proposal: starting soon the All-Star Game should only take place at AT&T Park in San Francisco, because otherwise it's just two nights of Home Run Derby. :lol


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

Manny Machado to the Dodgers. :sad:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*



DesolationRow said:


> Manny Machado to the Dodgers. :sad:


Look on the brightside Deso, when they fail to win the WS again, it'll be even funnier now.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

It's offical. Manny to LA. :sodone

Only costed them 1 top prospect and 4 others but 5 players for a rental is pretty crazy.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

Dodgers did well in that trade. The Oriioles received fair compensation for Manny Machado but the Dodgers' farm system is so stacked with excellent prospects, losing only one of their top prospects is a considerable success.

It's the All-Star break so it's time to entertain ourselves for a moment. @AryaDark; @Born of Osiris; @CamillePunk; @scrilla; @MillionDollarProns; @TKOK; @SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT; 

How did this shockingly remarkable effort to BELT the vote fail? #recountnow :mj2


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1016445670570409984
CUETO THE GREAT! :woo :done http://www.instagram.com/p/BkeZfgFh8oE/?utm_source=ig_embed


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1010340743188271104


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

ugh I was hoping that I never see MANNYWQOD signs all over the city :no:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

I've never heard of any of these prospects but Diaz is supposed to have above average tools. We shall see. It's better than the nothing Baltimore would've gotten had they not traded him.


Brad Hand to the Indians for prospect Francisco Mejia.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

Do the Indians have a shot this year?


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

If they wind up resigning Manny in free agency, the Orioles look like geniuses for this trade. Just sayin. 5 prospects and the best homegrown Oriole in years? Sign me the hell up!


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*



El Conquistador said:


> Do the Indians have a shot this year?


They'll win their division for sure, once you get into the playoffs anything can happen, especially with a strong bullpen. 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*



El Conquistador said:


> Do the Indians have a shot this year?


Definitely. As @peep4life; notes above, they are almost surely going to win their division even if they start sleepwalking their way to the finish line. Any team that makes the postseason in baseball has a chance, and the Indians boast a fine bullpen with sufficient firepower vis-a-vis their lineup. 

Some would argue that having such a comparatively easy path to the postseason may make the team lose their edge, but it may work out differently: with strong, heated races in both the AL West and AL East, maybe the Indians have some kernel of an advantage with the Athletics, Mariners, Red Sox and Yankees all battling it out (along with teams like the Angels and Rays). 



AlexaBliss4Life said:


> If they wind up resigning Manny in free agency, the Orioles look like geniuses for this trade. Just sayin. 5 prospects and the best homegrown Oriole in years? Sign me the hell up!


While the Yankees were able to trade Aroldis Chapman and re-sign him in free agency only months later, that is something of a rarity. Signing Manny Machado to a huge deal this offseason would seem to be a questionable move for a team that truly does need to bulldoze what they have and patiently rebuild in a devastatingly good AL East. 

A bunch of teams with a whole lot of money to spend will be calling Machado and his agent up in November and December. The Phillies, Brewers (who were runners up in the Machado sweepstakes this midsummer, losing out to the Bums), Dodgers themselves, possibly even the Yankees--it would be awfully Yankees to trade some of their blue chip infield prospects like a Miguel Andujar for a starting pitcher this summer and subsequently sign Machado in free agency--or someone else altogether. 

That said it is true that the O's would certainly be shocking the world with that move.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*



DesolationRow said:


> Definitely. As @peep4life; notes above, they are almost surely going to win their division even if they start sleepwalking their way to the finish line. Any team that makes the postseason in baseball has a chance, and the Indians boast a fine bullpen with sufficient firepower vis-a-vis their lineup.
> 
> Some would argue that having such a comparatively easy path to the postseason may make the team lose their edge, but it may work out differently: with strong, heated races in both the AL West and AL East, maybe the Indians have some kernel of an advantage with the Athletics, Mariners, Red Sox and Yankees all battling it out (along with teams like the Angels and Rays).
> 
> ...


It's not likely, that much is certain, but I would LOVE to see it. Of course I wouldn't mind him in Phillies pinstripes either. Just anywhere but the Yankees...


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

Motherfucking Indians ruining my Dynasty team, Meija in SD, might as well release him now. Fuck you Indians.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*



El Conquistador said:


> Do the Indians have a shot this year?


Well as we know anything can happen in post season but I don't see them as strong as Boston, Houston or NYY. Not even sure they're as good as the M's or the A's. 

Mejia has been bad this season, and Hand has been great. This seems like Miller might be dealing with a season ending injury and Cleveland is panicking.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

:woo :woo Was at tonight's GIANTS/A's game in Oakland! :woo :woo
@AryaDark; @Born of Osiris; @CamillePunk; @scrilla; @MillionDollarProns; @TKOK; @SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT; 

Behind the feisty rookie Dereck Rodriguez who went 6.1 innings with 5 strikeouts


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1020501989292216320

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1020511128626106369
:mark: :mark: :mark: 

RYDER JONES called up for one day as Brandon Belt was on paternity leave with his second baby giraffe being born. JONES with the home run off of the foul (fair!) pole. :banderas

MVPANDA with the home run. :banderas

osey2 with his hit and driving the ball to all fields. Eye test says that his hip is much-improved from the cortisone shot and several days of rest! :cheer No way would this be a biased reading based on four at-bats! :cheer

Mark Melancon surrendered plenty of hard contact because that is what he does but the remaining bullpenners were fabulous, particularly Reyes NOT-A-MORON-TA, who delivered stability just when the Giants needed some following Rodriguez's departure from the game! :woo

McCUTCHEN played splendid right field all night, making numerous adroit catches that are unfortunately beyond the capabilities of our good alien overlord ence these days.

:mark: :mark: :mark:

GIANTS


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*



MrMister said:


> Well as we know anything can happen in post season but I don't see them as strong as Boston, Houston or NYY. Not even sure they're as good as the M's or the A's.
> 
> Mejia has been bad this season, and Hand has been great. *This seems like Miller might be dealing with a season ending injury and Cleveland is panicking.*


Not sure how you came to this conclusion. From what I understand, Miller is set to be back very soon. There's nothing wrong with adding more depth to your relief pitching, especially when that's been your greatest weakness this season. A great number of the Indian's losses this year have been due to blown saves. It's going to come down to whether or not Miller is able to retain his old form, and whether or not the rest of the Indians can stay healthy. I like their chances if (and only if) their key players are able to remain healthy throughout the season.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*



AlternateDemise said:


> Not sure how you came to this conclusion. From what I understand, Miller is set to be back very soon. There's nothing wrong with adding more depth to your relief pitching, especially when that's been your greatest weakness this season. A great number of the Indian's losses this year have been due to blown saves. It's going to come down to whether or not Miller is able to retain his old form, and whether or not the rest of the Indians can stay healthy. I like their chances if (and only if) their key players are able to remain healthy throughout the season.


Cleveland said Miller will be back after the ASG. 

Now Cleveland says he's going to need a few more weeks.

This seems really bad to me. It seems like he's got a serious injury that they're trying to rehab and the rehab isn't really working.

Obviously I could be wrong and they just simply want to be 100% that Miller is 100%. They aren't facing any pressure from the rest of the pack in the Central, so they do have this luxury.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

are the pirates gonna stop hitting 4 home runs a game and stop winning sometime soon

im not used to clint hurdle looking competent


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

Miller is dead. No more striking out 45 White Sox. :drose


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

@CamillePunk; @scrilla; @TKOK; @SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT; @FitChi; @MillionDollarProns;


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1020870995081605121
:mj2

Let us all applaud :bum for his remarkable streak! :clap :clap :clap


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021141555476860930
And Familia is traded from the Mets to the A's, gets a win in his first outing for Oakland vs. the Giants Sunday. :side:

That kind of year for the Mets. :lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

Every year seems like it's that kind of year for the Mets.


Is Carlos Correa the new Troy Tulowitzki? Correa is pretty incredible when he's healthy. Same as Tulo was. Correa has been hurt in both of his full seasons so far. He was probably battling this injury all season. 

Correa is the new Tulo.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*



MrMister said:


> Cleveland said Miller will be back after the ASG.
> 
> Now Cleveland says he's going to need a few more weeks.
> 
> ...


He's been throwing in the minors. That alone says he's close to returning. If this was something that looked like it would keep him out for the season, he wouldn't be doing any sort of pitching at the moment.

From the sounds of it, they want to avoid the mistake they made last year of rushing back certain players and let him be 100% ready. And honestly, that's a smart thing to do. They're in a weak division and regardless of how many games their relievers blow, their offense alone will be enough to win them the division by a pretty substantial amount of games. 

Now obviously Cleveland probably wouldn't have gotten Hand if Miller had been healthy all season. Odds are their focus would have been on the outfield due to that Zimmer guy being out for the season. But none the less, Cleveland had an opportunity to get another all star relief pitcher alongside Miller, arguably the best relief pitcher in baseball when healthy and they took it. This isn't really a sign of them panicking to me. Rather, this is insurance. If they can't keep Miller after his contract is up, they've got themselves an all star relief pitcher to rely on going forward. Granted, he's not as good as Miller, but it's better than nothing. And if they manage to keep Miller, then shit, they've got Miller AND Hand as relief options. Now they won't suffer the same fate the Cubs did when they lost Chapman immediately after winning the world series.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

@Altenate Demise

Miller excluded, Cleveland traded one of the top prospects in the game for a reliever that was picked up off of waivers. It's a good idea to get elite relievers, but is the price a top prospect now? Seems quite steep to me. Then again you have to be able to match the bullpens of the Yankees, Astros, Mariners, Red Sox. Indians pen has been shaky. It just seems like too much to pay. Obviously Cleveland disagrees with me.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*



MrMister said:


> Every year seems like it's that kind of year for the Mets.
> 
> 
> Is Carlos Correa the new Troy Tulowitzki? Correa is pretty incredible when he's healthy. Same as Tulo was. Correa has been hurt in both of his full seasons so far. He was probably battling this injury all season.
> ...


The alliteration and sameness of position make it indelibly clear: Correa is the new Tulo.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

God damn the angels are fucking awful


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

The Oakland A's with one of the more impressive comebacks of the season, down 10-2 to the Texas Rangers at the top of the 6th inning in Arlington, and they come back to tie it up 10-10 forcing extra innings before Khris Davis hits a three-run home run which you just knew was going to happen if you were watching the at-bat (I even said, "Just hit it out already and end this," and he did... :lmao). :sodone

Meanwhile the GIANTS helped their Bay Area brethren out by beating the Seattle Mariners 4-3 behind the pitching of SUAREZ and the completely-expected home run of ence :side: Plus a critical error in the top of the 9th inning on Seattle's part.

Oh and the Dodgers lost in 16 innings to the Phillies.

A good night in baseball imo.

GIANTS


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

:woo TRADE ALERT :woo TRADE ALERT :woo TRADE ALERT :woo

The New York Yankees have successfully reeled in the Baltimore Orioles' Zach Britton. Celebrated prospect pitching prospect Dillon Tate is the ostensible headliner in the package being prepared for the Orioles by the Yankees along with two Triple-A prospects who are nearly MLB-ready in pitchers Cody Carroll, who is highly ranked and left-hander Josh Rogers. 

While the prospect cost is considerable, this seems wholly fair for the services of Britton. Another immensely strong trade for Baltimore as they have put their rebuilding process on the highest speed option possible between the Manny Machado trade and now the Britton trade, but the Yankees get their man to further fortify their bullpen.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*



DesolationRow said:


> :woo TRADE ALERT :woo TRADE ALERT :woo TRADE ALERT :woo
> 
> The New York Yankees have successfully reeled in the Baltimore Orioles' Zach Britton. Celebrated prospect pitching prospect Dillon Tate is the ostensible headliner in the package being prepared for the Orioles by the Yankees along with two Triple-A prospects who are nearly MLB-ready in pitchers Cody Carroll, who is highly ranked and left-hander Josh Rogers.
> 
> While the prospect cost is considerable, this seems wholly fair for the services of Britton. Another immensely strong trade for Baltimore as they have put their rebuilding process on the highest speed option possible between the Manny Machado trade and now the Britton trade, but the Yankees get their man to further fortify their bullpen.


TRADE DEADLINE. :woo BASEBALL :woo


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

The Oakland Athletics broke an MLB record, hitting four home runs in four games in a row. They did this against my San Francisco Giants and MrMr's Texas Rangers (the last win coming back from a 10-2 deficit starting in the 6th inning). :lol



Elsewhere in the American League, the Tampa Bay Rays traded starting pitcher Nate Eovaldi to the Boston Red Sox for breakout starting pitching prospect Jalen Beeks. Beeks has always seemed like a back-of-the-rotation starting pitching prospect to me, but (a) he is enjoying a breakout season in the minors; (b) if anyone in baseball could likely hone Beeks's considerable skills and make him into something resembling an ace pitcher, it's probably the Tampa Bay Rays. It's kind of a top-of-the-line lottery ticket for the Rays, and even if Beeks is only a back-of-the-rotation starter, that's fair value for Eovaldi. Meanwhile, the Red Sox strengthen their pitching staff considerably. Another big win/win trade.

:woo @Born of Osiris; :woo


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*



MrMister said:


> @Altenate Demise
> 
> Miller excluded, Cleveland traded one of the top prospects in the game for a reliever that was picked up off of waivers. It's a good idea to get elite relievers, but is the price a top prospect now? Seems quite steep to me. Then again you have to be able to match the bullpens of the Yankees, Astros, Mariners, Red Sox. Indians pen has been shaky. It just seems like too much to pay. Obviously Cleveland disagrees with me.


Well first off, they also got Climber, who is by no means a bad pick up. But more importantly, Cleveland's trying everything they can to win now while they still can. They aren't going to be able to keep everyone. I kind of get where you're coming from here, but at the same time though, this is a team that went to the world series just two years ago, and the year before won 22 straight games. It's obvious they're thinking win now, and if that's the case, trading for Hand is the right move, especially when you now have him for three more years.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

Trying to decipher just how great this Oakland A's team is when also weighing just how mediocre the San Francisco Giants are and how abysmal the Texas Rangers are. :lol Down 5-2 late tonight they come back and behind Khris Davis's 3-run home run in the 7th inning and 2-run home run in the 9th inning, winning 6-5. :lol Goodness gracious. :done



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1022225023673589760 Check it out, *MrMr*! :mark: :mark: :mark: :side:


More trades:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1022262594286112768

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1022255467274412032

PLEASE SELL, GIANTS. LOOK AT THE HAULS THESE TEAMS ARE GETTING FOR OKAY RELIEF PITCHERS. :sad:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

TRADES! Thank super jew kinsler for your services, now go take down those dirty yankees.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

I think we need a thread title change. 


























































:bosque


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

Fuck the Nationals.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

I like the moves the Braves made. Gausman might not ever be anything special, but there's still a chance he can be more than he currently is. Other moves are good too.

Dodgers got Brian Dozier too. I just now learned this.

Some other interesting moves. Houston gets Osuna who might not play this season, but they got him for Giles and people. Just getting rid of Giles is a good move in itself. Archer to the Pirates, but it was costly, especially if Meadows is legit. Brewers got Moose and Schoop.

The O's really cleaned house, but they got a ton of prospects so maybe it'll work out later. Obviously it wasn't working right now, so they had to do this.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

Can we discuss how Jose Ramirez is like fucking incredible? The man is a man.

Big fan of the Pirates acquiring Archer. Yeah, they gave up something in Meadows/Taillon, but hey, gotta give up something to get something.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

Archer is an underachiever honestly. I see him as a #3 starter.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024477751137452033


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

I never like to admit it, but the Red Sox are a better team than us on the whole right now, and we should focus more on maintaining our wild card lead while preparing for the eventual one game playoff (most likely against The As or Mariners). I was damn shocked that Rick Porcello of all people 1 hit us on under 90 pitches. I ended up watching the whole game because I wanted to see if we could make a comeback, but also because watching him just go after us was damn impressive as well. 

Thankfully, this start was a good improvement for Severino following a string of poor outings. He looked good in the last couple innings he was in there, and hopefully that means he'll turn it back around.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

This Shohei Ohtani guy is pretty good.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

Penance for the Pennants.

Giants need to sell. Deal Andrew McCutchen, perhaps Will Smith (Red Sox would be a lovely fit). 

Hunker down, see what develops over the offseason, but prepare because Winter is Coming.

Dereck Rodriguez has been a revelation. Gutsy Son of "Pudge."


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

I dont like the dodgers but hopefully Jansen's isnt too serious and comes back soon.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

Please pick up a bat Cashman :mj2 we can't have a literal journeyman lifelong minor leaguer playing these important games down the stretch for fuck sake.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

@AryaDark; @CamillePunk; @MillionDollarProns; @SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT; @FitChi; @TKOK; @scrilla; 






:mj2 

:bow GOAT :bow 

:woo :woo :woo


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

@CamillePunk; @MillionDollarProns; @SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT; @FitChi; @TKOK; @scrilla; @Dub;

HOW CAN YOU NOT LOVE THIS, THE FINEST OF ALL FINE GAMES, BASEBALL?!?

KERSHAW AND THE DODGERS THOUGHT THEY HAD THE GIANTS WHERE THEY WANTED THEM, DOWN 2-1 after :bum and KERSHAW LOCKED HORNS. BUT THE DODGERS WENT TO THE BULLPEN AND SCOTT ALEXANDER OPENED THE DOOR FOR THE GIANTS, WHO BLEW THAT DOOR OFF OF ITS HINGES. 5-2 GIANTS!!!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029235025235955712
I DON'T NOT BELIEVE!

GIANTS :bum osey2 ence :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

Local media threw a fit Deso, it was glorious :lol Hopefully Crawford is okay


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

Matt Carpenter has 33 HR lol. NL leader.

I also just found out Mike Matheny was fired. That's too bad. Cards are a serious threat now that he's gone.

gross what if it's A's v Cards?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

I commented on Mike Matheny's firing eons ago in this thread. :mj2 #bebetter *MrMr* pls srs not really. :side:

All I can say is Matt Carpenter was one of my topi WF Dynasty Baseball Team picks for a reason! osey2

GIANTS can save world from an A's/Cards World Series, because if the GIANTS are in the postseason they will topple the Cards in the NLCS because that's how that goes. Cardinals-Giants playoff matchups are what's best for business.

@Dub; that's rich and glorious.

I hope Crawford's all right. They are putting him through concussion protocol. If he has a concussion... Ugh. :no:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

FUCK YASIEL PUIG AND FUCK THE DODGERS!!!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark:

If the GIANTS simply succeed in spoiling the LA Blue Devils' season, I will be a happy camper. osey2 :mark: :mark: :mark:

GIANTS


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

Ronald Acuna Jr.


That is all!


----------



## raymondisgood (May 12, 2018)

*Re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

How long does this Dodgers losing streak last?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

@AryaDark; @CamillePunk; @scrilla; @MillionDollarProns; @SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT; @Dub; @Alco; 

The Boston Red Sox are seriously threatening to eclipse the 2001 Seattle Mariners' astonishing 116-win season. At his moment the Red Sox have 86 wins and 35 losses. They need to win 30 games to tie the '01 Mariners and 31 to beat that record. It's definitely a possibility. 

Not taking anything away from this year's Red Sox team but they have truly taken care of business, smashing lowly teams such as their AL East rival Baltimore Orioles, against whom I believe the Red Sox have gone something like 14-2 to date. The Orioles are almost 50 games under .500. Almost painful to consider how bad this Orioles team is. :lol



krtgolfing said:


> Ronald Acuna Jr.
> 
> 
> That is all!


This just happened moments ago:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029879268468293632


raymondisgood said:


> How long does this Dodgers losing streak last?


Forever. :curry2


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

Jose Urena is a little bitch honestly.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*



DesolationRow said:


> @AryaDark; @CamillePunk; @scrilla; @MillionDollarProns; @SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT; @Dub; @Alco;
> 
> The Boston Red Sox are seriously threatening to eclipse the 2001 Seattle Mariners' astonishing 116-win season. At his moment the Red Sox have 86 wins and 35 losses. They need to win 30 games to tie the '01 Mariners and 31 to beat that record. It's definitely a possibility.
> 
> ...


You better not take anything away from the Red Sox :side:

Best team in baseball, baybay!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

To hell with Boston! :fuckthis


:mj2


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*



DesolationRow said:


> @AryaDark; @CamillePunk; @scrilla; @MillionDollarProns; @SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT; @Dub; @Alco;
> 
> The Boston Red Sox are seriously threatening to eclipse the 2001 Seattle Mariners' astonishing 116-win season. At his moment the Red Sox have 86 wins and 35 losses. They need to win 30 games to tie the '01 Mariners and 31 to beat that record. It's definitely a possibility.
> 
> ...


Saw that shit live. Braves players should of decked him for the bush league shit!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

Puig looking 45 out there


----------



## raymondisgood (May 12, 2018)

*Re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

Funny, even if the Dodgers do make it to postseason this year. How far can they actually go? Their pitching is lacking depth in that bullpen


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

I really have no desire to see Greg Bird on the Yankees next year. Enough already.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

This Oakland Athletics team seems to be continuing to morph into a kind of juggernaut.

The run they have been on since mid-June has been astonishing. They are even drawing respectable crowds this weekend against divisional rivals and reigning World Series Champion Houston Astros.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

Yu Darvish seems thoroughly broken.

Not much has gone right for the Rangers recently, *MrMr*, but they made the right move saying goodbye to YU.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*



Blazeta said:


> Jose Urena is a little bitch honestly.


Urena first career CG :rusev


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*



DesolationRow said:


> This Oakland Athletics team seems to be continuing to morph into a kind of juggernaut.
> 
> The run they have been on since mid-June has been astonishing. They are even drawing respectable crowds this weekend against divisional rivals and reigning World Series Champion Houston Astros.


If there's one person in all of baseball I want to see win a Championship, it's Brad Pitt Billy Beane.


----------



## raymondisgood (May 12, 2018)

*Re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

As an Angels fan, I honestly wouldn't mind seeing the A's win it all this year. They have a great fanbase and have suffered so much. Hope they don't have to face Verlander in the first round again though. LMAO


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

KOPECH


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032117739593367552


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

Posey with the pending old man surgery :{ 



raymondisgood said:


> As an Angels fan, I honestly wouldn't mind seeing the A's win it all this year. They have a great fanbase and have suffered so much. Hope they don't have to face Verlander in the first round again though. LMAO


What is wrong with you?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

:mj2 @Dub; MVPosey... :sad: 
@CROFT;


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032360893269434368


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*



El Conquistador said:


> KOPECH


Eloy Jimenez might be getting called up soon too. :drose


----------



## raymondisgood (May 12, 2018)

*Re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

Dodgers bullpen lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*



MrMister said:


> Matt Carpenter has 33 HR lol. NL leader.
> 
> I also just found out Mike Matheny was fired. That's too bad. Cards are a serious threat now that he's gone.
> 
> gross what if it's A's v Cards?


JD Martinez for MVP, he is close to winning the triple crown.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*



birthday_massacre said:


> JD Martinez for MVP, he is close to winning the triple crown.


Jose Ramirez has some say in the AL I'd say. We'll need to see what both do down the stretch.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*



MrMister said:


> Jose Ramirez has some say in the AL I'd say. We'll need to see what both do down the stretch.


The thing about JD is, he also how Mookie Betts on his team and Mookie could get some votes too so that may cancel each other out where Jose could get the nod.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*



birthday_massacre said:


> The thing about JD is, he also how Mookie Betts on his team and Mookie could get some votes too so that may cancel each other out where Jose could get the nod.


Really any of those three deserve it.

I lean Ramirez because his power and extreme low K rate is totally nuts to me. I wouldn't wtf if JD wins it though. He's obviously great.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

This Cardinals team is becoming scary. 

All St. Louis had to do was fire Mike Matheny. :lmao The Giants' agent of influence is gone and he will be missed. :mj2

Salutations to them for sweeping and systematically dismantling the Dodgers in L.A. this week. What a series of fine games. Last night was a splendid pitching duel between rookies Jack Flaherty and Walker Buehler. 

Jordan Hicks is a phenom in the making. Easiest 103 out of a right-hander's release that I have seen. The POP those heaters made in Yadier Molina's catcher's mitt. :banderas


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032499026665431040


----------



## raymondisgood (May 12, 2018)

*Re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*



MrMister said:


> Jose Ramirez has some say in the AL I'd say. We'll need to see what both do down the stretch.


Better him than JD. Don't believe a DH should be an MVP TBH


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

@CROFT; @CamillePunk; @Dub; @SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT; @MillionDollarProns; @FitChi; @scrilla; @TKOK;


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1033243701047263232
:sad:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

And there it is, hope he comes back stronger.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

Full article: http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/the-as-changed-baseball-once-they-may-be-changing-it-again/



> The A’s Changed Baseball Once. They May Be Changing It Again.
> By Travis Sawchik
> 
> Filed under MLB
> ...


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

Masahiro TanaKKKKKKa came to play tonight!

It's an Awesome sight.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

GIANTS receiving two prospects from the Yankees who rank in the Yankees' Top 50 Prospects lists for Andrew McCutchen. 

That probably makes both of them Top 10 GIANTS Prospects in a nanosecond flat. :mj2 

Seriously, I like how Avelino and De Paula look! :mark: Loved having McCutchen as a GIANT for five months of regular season but I'm all about those prospects at the moment! :mark:

Until the fall, at which point in time I will be hoping the GIANTS sign Bryce Harper even if he's probably going to be a Yankee or a Dodger. :lol


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

Attended tonight's (or last night's) New York Yankees vs. Oakland Athletics game. It was a lot of fun! :cheer :cheer :cheer


Meanwhile, MLB had its own "Clubhouse Battle in Seattle" which should be the new thread title for a few days imo:

http://sports.yahoo.com/mariners-players-brawl-clubhouse-game-vs-orioles-235658905--mlb.html

Rough season for the Mariners. They thought with their superman closer that they could keep winning those incredibly close games. Now they're losing a series to a team that will not even begin to approach 60 wins. :mj2

:sodone


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

Detroit Tigers announcers fighting each other. :lmao :sodone 


I feel sorry for White Sox fans @Chrome; and @El Conquistador; and @ABAS;. Michael Kopech with Tommy John Surgery will now miss all of the 2019 season. :mj2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*



DesolationRow said:


> Detroit Tigers announcers fighting each other. :lmao :sodone
> 
> 
> I feel sorry for White Sox fans @Chrome; and @El Conquistador; and @ABAS;. Michael Kopech with Tommy John Surgery will now miss all of the 2019 season. :mj2


Of course one of the only bright spots for this team right now is out until 2020. :mj2


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

I cried.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

In more amusing news, the Detroit Tigers broadcasters are done for the season after getting in a fight with each other....

https://amp.usatoday.com/amp/1226396002

About the only interesting thing the Tigers have done this year lol.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

:lol Incredible.

It's made especially odd as they, more than most announcing partners, have seemed quite friendly with one another on the air.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

That was literally the only bright spot on the major league roster this year. R.I.P rebuild, R.I.P White Sox.

Moncada looks like a complete bust. Reynaldo has regressed and shown he isn't a top 3 starter.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1041897641326465025
SLATERS GONNA SLATE! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

Stanton with that grand slam kada

Yankees up by one in the sixth inning.

I want this sweep. >


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

Fuck!!

We couldn't get the sweep, oh well.

Damn Red Sox.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

Oakland A's scored 21 runs today; 38 runs in their three games against the Angels... They actually lost the first one 7-9. :lol Won 21-3 today. :lol

I have said it before but I think the A's have an excellent shot at hosting that AL wildcard game. With the Yankees' loss now only 1.5 games separate them in the AL wildcard race.

We shall see. If the A's host that game there's no way I'm not going. :lol :side:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*

How bout dem Braves :banderas


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: Matt Carpenter MVP*



DesolationRow said:


> Oakland A's scored 21 runs today; 38 runs in their three games against the Angels... They actually lost the first one 7-9. :lol Won 21-3 today. :lol
> 
> I have said it before but I think the A's have an excellent shot at hosting that AL wildcard game. With the Yankees' loss now only 1.5 games separate them in the AL wildcard race.
> 
> We shall see. If the A's host that game there's no way I'm not going. :lol :side:


Full tank mode is on :trout


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: HE GONE: Thanks For the Memories, Hawk*

:lol @Dub;

GIANTS righteously fire GM Bobby Evans.

Should I send in my application? :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: MLB: HE GONE: Thanks For the Memories, Hawk*

I approve of the thread title. Gonna miss the Hawk, not gonna lie. :mj2


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: MLB: HE GONE: Thanks For the Memories, Hawk*

PUT 'EM ON THE BOAAAAAARRRRD, YES!!!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: HE GONE: Thanks For the Memories, Hawk*

http://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id/24792256/ballpark-worker-charged-video-shows-spitting-pizza



> Ballpark worker charged after video shows spitting on pizza
> 
> DETROIT -- A 20-year-old food service worker at Comerica Park in Detroit has been charged after a video was posted online that appeared to show him spitting on a pizza intended for customers during a Major League Baseball game.
> 
> ...


Sickening.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: MLB: HE GONE: Thanks For the Memories, Hawk*

YEEEEEEEEEEEES!


STRETCH, GET ON BACK DER'


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: HE GONE: Thanks For the Memories, Hawk*

@CamillePunk; @BAD SHIV RISING; @scrilla; @FitChi; @TKOK; @MillionDollarProns; 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044830256060936193
:mark: :mark: :bum WALK-OFF :mark: :mark: 

Yeah, yeah, the season is effectively over (always was in truth) but moments like this make it all worth it, I guess...? 

GIANTS



Also the NL Central, NL West and NL wildcard races are potentially going to hold a great deal of thrilling drama between now and Sunday evening. Brewers, Cardinals, Cubs, Dodgers and Rockies all vying for four "postseason slots"; someone is going to be left without a chair when the music stops. GO ROCKIES! To hell with the Dodgers! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: MLB: HE GONE: Thanks For the Memories, Hawk*

THE POSTSEASON IS COMING!!!!!!!!!!

My body is ready :mark kada


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: HE GONE: Thanks For the Memories, Hawk*

Two 163 games and wildcards tomorrow...fuck yes :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: MLB: HE GONE: Thanks For the Memories, Hawk*

:theFACE


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: MLB: HE GONE: Thanks For the Memories, Hawk*

The Marlins are so ridiculously stupid for trading Giancarlo, Yelich and Ozuna. What were they thinking other than trying to save money?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: HE GONE: Thanks For the Memories, Hawk*



El Conquistador said:


> The Marlins are so ridiculously stupid for trading Giancarlo, Yelich and Ozuna. What were they thinking other than trying to save money?


They didn't get what they should've for any of them. The Stanton trade was retarded. 

lol they had three ~30+ HR guys and got essentially seemingly nothing for them.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: MLB: Game 163 x 2*

Congrats @A-C-P; on the Brewers beating those dastardly Cubs and winning the division. :brock4


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Cubs Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Athletics Indians Astros*

Couldn't believe they took out Freeland.

Was even more incredulous when they didn't bring in Davis.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Cubs Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Athletics Indians Astros*

Holy Polar Bears! 

What a baseball game this is. Ottavino was not nearly as sharp as he could have been and those constant Rockies mistakes had to catch up. 

Dahl missed that fly ball. 
Desmond thrown out trying to advance to 2nd. 
That stupid wild pitch 
Drew Butera’s sloppiness. 

See how this plays out in extras!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Cubs Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Athletics Indians Astros*

Fucking hell. Rockies leave the bases loaded in the top of the 11th.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Cubs Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Athletics Indians Astros*

That’s the formula for this game when there is runners on base. It’s like the batter forgets what the pitcher did in the previous at bats and just swings first pitch.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Cubs Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Athletics Indians Astros*

Umps doing everything they can to get the Cubs into the next round.

Next year in rec slo pitch I'm hugging an infielder to break up a double play.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Cubs Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Athletics Indians Astros*

Can't believe this game is going to the 13th :CENA

Gonna be an absolute classic for one team and an absolute heart breaker for another.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Cubs Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Athletics Indians Astros*

What a pitch to K Bryant.

Longest game in WC history now.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Cubs Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Athletics Indians Astros*

Yeah that play was garbage. I know why Baez did it but Arenado should have been fighting his way out of there. Contreras was running with a piano tied behind his ass


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Cubs Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Athletics Indians Astros*

I had zero issue with the Baez/Arenado play. Arenado got the sure out.


lol of course it's Tony Wolters that gets the go ahead base hit.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Cubs Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Athletics Indians Astros*



MrMister said:


> I had zero issue with the Baez/Arenado play. Arenado got the sure out.
> 
> 
> lol of course it's Tony Wolters that gets the go ahead base hit.


Baez has no reason what’s so ever to tie him up there. Absolutely none. Arenado could have potentially had a play at 1st. Not that he takes it but it was there


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Cubs Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Athletics Indians Astros*

But in hindsight, if Nolan wanted the play at first he probably would have approached Baez a lot quicker


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Cubs Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Athletics Indians Astros*

Glad the Rocks won this. That bullpen is pretty serious.

@Buttermaker ; I can see why people take issue with that play, but I don't. Don't think it's a big deal. Baez did what he should have for his team and Arenado took the sure out.


See ya Cubs.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Athletics Indians Astros*

Cubs lose. :drose


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Athletics Indians Astros*

There has to be some sort of interference rule. Similar to when fielders are on the baseline.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Athletics Indians Astros*

Backup catcher Tony Wolters with the sub-.600 OPS and .170 batting average being the hero is what postseason baseball is all about. :lol

Classic game. Fantastic way to commence the postseason.

Congratulations to the Rockies. Had to fly to Los Angeles, play in the afternoon, get on a plane as soon as possible, fly to Chicago and play tonight, fought for 13 innings and pulled it off.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Athletics Indians Astros*



DesolationRow said:


> Backup catcher Tony Wolters with the sub-.600 OPS and .170 batting average being the hero is what postseason baseball is all about. :lol
> 
> Classic game. Fantastic way to commence the postseason.
> 
> Congratulations to the Rockies. Had to fly to Los Angeles, play in the afternoon, get on a plane as soon as possible, fly to Chicago and play tonight, fought for 13 innings and pulled it off.


yeah the entire Cubs/Rockies season in the longest WC game in history, the long grueling season comes down to a mistake pitch and the back up catcher belts it to center. 

Post season at its finest.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Athletics Indians Astros*



MrMister said:


> yeah the entire Cubs/Rockies season in the longest WC game in history, the long grueling season comes down to a mistake pitch and the back up catcher belts it to center.
> 
> Post season at its finest.


One of my favorite details of the game is analyzing Tony Wolters's game-winning hit.

The ball is struck with a great force, and it ricochets off of the pitchers' mound to the left of Kyle Hendricks facing toward home plate in precisely the way you would want it to if you are rooting for Colorado: roughly right where the second base umpire had been standing a mere couple of seconds earlier (he wisely retreated away as the ball approached his vicinity with immense alacrity), and _perfectly_ between the two Chicago Cubs middle infielders. Odds are it's still a hit but that made it a ball that was simply impossible to reach for Chicago's infield defense. You have to love that (unless you are a Chicago Cubs fan, understandably).


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Athletics Indians Astros*

I'm praying for the Yankees to win tonight.

Please win.....

Don't get knocked out by this forgettable Athletics team.

Please win...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Athletics Indians Astros*

ALL RISE


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Athletics Indians Astros*

Keep the pressure on Yanks! Don't let up!!


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Athletics Indians Astros*

The YANKEEES WIN! THEEEEEEEEEE YANKEES WIN!!!

What a GAME!


Gotta give credit where credit's due, the A's had one hell of a season. Congrats to them, and good game!

ON TO BOSTON!!!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Indians Astros*

Fuck off A's. 

Sorry DROW I know you like them but fuck them!

We got some great LDS matchups here. I have no clue who is going to win any of them.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Indians Astros*

I hate the A's and the Dodgers

Grew up in Pacifica, CA 

Giants/Indians Fan


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Indians Astros*



MrMister said:


> Fuck off A's.
> 
> Sorry DROW I know you like them but fuck them!
> 
> We got some great LDS matchups here. I have no clue who is going to win any of them.


I like the A's so far and no further. This team in particular is rather thoroughly likable with some truly great players on it, but my main rooting interest was being able to go to at least one postseason game with comfortable ease if they had prevailed tonight. I get hating them as a Texas Rangers fan, though, no doubt about it. :lol 

Feel sorry my A's fans friends, though, particularly one or two.

Tonight's game was a bit odd. I felt almost telepathic as we had a bit of a watch party here, several friends, and one friend's little girl. 

I called that Lou Trivino, for instance, would walk at least one of his first batters but then dominate for at least a couple of innings. I called that Voit would hit a home run about ten seconds before that game's most decisive pitch--he didn't, but the ball was a few inches away from being one. For weeks I was adamant about Fernando Rodney being a horrible idea for this game, and probably a bad idea in general for the team. Why you go to Rodney there rather than say Familia or maybe even Fiers is unavoidably inexplicable to me. I called Khris Davis's home run about a minute before he hit it simply because I saw they were trying to attack him away and I figured if Davis played at Yankee Stadium he'd probably hit a home run every five or seven at-bats because he hits naturally to right or right-center most of the time. I called the Stanton moon shot homer off of Blake Treinen as Treinen exceeded 40 pitches and his arm looked like it was shot (c'mon, Melvin). 

Does this make me a baseball guru, a genius? Hardly. I suspect it's primarily because I was talkative tonight and also because I've watched a whole lot of A's games in 2018 and I know the strengths, weaknesses and general tendencies of their bullpen relievers as well as their hitters. The A's bullpen was pretty special in its own way but it's still a bullpen. Trying to fudge the reality and cast Fernando Rodney in 2018 as some scary 'pen arm or ignore that Trivino was displaying some command issues in the second half is dubious. This wasn't Kansas City in 2014 with the three-headed dragon or Cincinnati's "Nasty Boys." That said they are still laudable. 

It's funny that the A's are such a phenomenal offensive team and feast on pitching that is around 95 miles per hour, yet are dead last in all of the Majors against pitching 97+. How many pitchers throw fastballs that fast and that hard? The sample size has to be comparatively small, yet the Yankees' manager figured there was more than a little something to it. Severino kept the A's hitters off-balance almost the whole time he was out there.



WWEfan4eva said:


> I hate the A's and the Dodgers
> 
> Grew up in Pacifica, CA
> 
> Giants/Indians Fan


:mark: :mark: :mark: PACIFICA! :mark: :mark: :mark:

:mark: :mark: :mark: HATING THE DODGERS! :mark: :mark: :mark:

:mark: :mark: :mark: GIANTS :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Indians Astros*

My Barves don’t even belong on the same field as the Dodgers.

What an uninspired, passionless performance.

Damn.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Indians Astros*

Please don't tell me I have to perform that stupid "Chop" now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Indians Astros*



WF's Biggest Braves Believer and Booster said:


> Please don't tell me I have to perform that stupid "Chop" now.


lol

I think it's come to that yes. I can't see any way how the Braves even win a game in this series. I'm not saying Ryu is bad because he had a great season even derailed by a serious injury, but he's not even close to their best pitcher. They have to get through Kershaw and Buehler down 1-0. It's over.

Actually they can probably mash Kershaw. He's terrible in the postseason. It's still over though IMO.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Indians Astros*



Natecore said:


> My Barves don’t even belong on the same field as the Dodgers.
> 
> What an uninspired, passionless performance.
> 
> Damn.


We will be lucky to score a run in this series.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Indians Astros*

Forget the Braves.

Yankees/Red Sox is starting soon. :mark

My body is ready and scorching hot for this series :mark:


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Indians Astros*

Astros bay bay :baybay


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Indians Astros*



MrMister said:


> lol
> 
> I think it's come to that yes. I can't see any way how the Braves even win a game in this series. I'm not saying Ryu is bad because he had a great season even derailed by a serious injury, but he's not even close to their best pitcher. They have to get through Kershaw and Buehler down 1-0. It's over.
> 
> Actually they can probably mash Kershaw. He's terrible in the postseason. It's still over though IMO.


Agree.

At this point I think my greatest NL hope rests with the Milwaukee Brewers.


Elsewhere, the Houston Astros are just too good. By advanced metrics the best team in baseball yet again. The Cleveland Indians are like Rocky Balboa in the third film after defeating a bunch of "ham-and-eggers" and being confronted with Clubber Lang. Sorry, Indians fans. The analogy is pretty perfect, though. :side:


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Indians Astros*

@Showstopper

Are you still watching the games?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Indians Astros*



Antihero said:


> @Showstopper
> 
> Are you still watching the games?


Of course. Loved the A's game. I have a love/hate relationship with Yankees/Red Sox games. Their games are so fucking long and painful to watch. The tension is crazy. This one will probably be no different, haha. You?


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Indians Astros*



Showstopper said:


> Of course. Loved the A's game. I have a love/hate relationship with Yankees/Red Sox games. Their games are so fucking long and painful to watch. The tension is crazy. This one will probably be no different, haha. You?


Haha, same.

I'm getting my popcorn and pepsi ready 0

Hopefully, the Yankees can win game 1 and set the tone for the rest of the series.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Indians Astros*



WF's Biggest Braves Believer and Booster said:


> Agree.
> 
> At this point I think my greatest NL hope rests with the Milwaukee Brewers.
> 
> ...


Assuming Milwaukee can beat the Rockies, yes. this MIL/COL series is razor thin close. Brewers seem to have just slightly better pitching. A few mistakes can change that.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Indians Astros*

Odysseus reached Penelope faster than the average Yankees/Red Sox game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Indians Astros*

Moose is probably a top 5 guy I'd want in all high leverage situations.


Now it'll take something historic for Colorado. So they're pretty much done. RIP


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Indians Astros*

The Rockies are devastatingly challenged in the offensive realm. If Colorado's front office is serious about going for it all in the next couple of years while they boast this strong pitching staff they should invest heavily in offense. Either trade for it or acquire it in free agency.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Indians Astros*



Showstopper said:


> Of course. Loved the A's game. I have a love/hate relationship with Yankees/Red Sox games. Their games are so fucking long and painful to watch. The tension is crazy. This one will probably be no different, haha. You?


So, you think 2 AM is going to be the end of the game or is that too early for the Yankees/Red Sox.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Indians Astros*



Steele McNeil said:


> So, you think 2 AM is going to be the end of the game or is that too early for the Yankees/Red Sox.


Heh. Hopefully by midnight.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Indians Astros*

3-0 Red Sox's. :woo


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

J.D. Martinez gonna J.D. Martinez.

"Just Dingers" Martinez.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048356665047883776
Quite.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Indians Astros*

I didn't know Kinsler was a Red Sox now. I might have to hitch the wagon to Boston.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Indians Astros*

God, I hate Chris Sale.

5 nothing Red Sox :moyes4


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Indians Astros*

:cry

Pretty good game (especially towards the end) but yeah, it sucks that the Yankees couldn't get the first win of this series.

Maybe in game 2 our luck will change? I hope so.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Indians Astros*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Indians Astros*

I can see Sox and Yanks going 5.

Rockies can't hit so they're pretty much done. 

Braves will also have to show up.

I'm not counting out Cleveland, though the Houston starters are kinda stupidly good.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Indians Astros*



JDP2016 said:


> We will be lucky to score a run in this series.


Is it possible to score negative runs?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Indians Astros*



MrMister said:


> I can see Sox and Yanks going 5.
> 
> Rockies can't hit so they're pretty much done.
> 
> ...


Brewers plz, youre a fun team, do not let the dodgers go through.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Indians Astros*

I am shocked Cleveland's winning this game right now despite Cole's magnificent pitching performance. The crazy part is that Cleveland can go to the Bullpen if they manage to keep the next two innings scoreless, and a combination of Miller/Hand and maybe even throwing Cimber in there would probably be enough to hold Houston and steal the game away, assuming the score remains 1-0.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Indians Astros*



Dub said:


> Brewers plz, youre a fun team, do not let the dodgers go through.


I'm hoping for MIL v CLE since Brewers haven't won one and Tribe hasn't won in forever.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Indians Astros*



MrMister said:


> I'm hoping for MIL v CLE since Brewers haven't won one and Tribe hasn't won in forever.


I can't see that happening with the way Cleveland's playing right now. And they just gave up their lead and their batting has been non existent all night.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Indians Astros*



AlternateDemise said:


> I can't see that happening with the way Cleveland's playing right now. And they just gave up their lead and their batting has been non existent all night.


Astros are better and should win that series. I'm not watching this game, but things could change in Cleveland. Of course down 2-0 in a 5 game series is tough.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Indians Astros*

I hope Tanaka actually goes somewhat deeper into the game. Realized Happ wasn't doing well yesterday, but he really just dropped one really bad pitch to JD Martinez, arguably the guy you never want to do that too. Wouldn't have taken him out so suddenly like that, because other than that he wasn't doing that terribly. I don't want to end up in a situation where we have to rely on a overtaxed bullpen when we don't necessarily need to.

Also, Trevor Bauer in this Indians/Astros game now. Interesting... seems like they have zero trust in their bullpen or something then I presume? Also, who starts their next game then?


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Indians Astros*

Jason Kipnis is a joke. I still can't believe the man is on the team.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Indians Astros*

I like the Yankees' chances tonight. Tanaka vs. Price would seem to favor the Bronx Bombers. We shall see, though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Indians Astros*

GARY FUCKIN' SANCHEZ.

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

Let's do this, fellas, in NEW YORK.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Indians Astros*

Besides winning the world series, nothing feels better in baseball than watching the Dick Sox lose.

So fucking happy about about my Yankees.

Fuck the Dick Sox and their awful, awful fans.


LETS GO YANKEES 


Next 2 games in the Bronx, lets bitch slap them at home now.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Indians Astros*



MrMister said:


> Astros are better and should win that series. I'm not watching this game, but things could change in Cleveland. Of course down 2-0 in a 5 game series is tough.


Did you see how defeated Kluber looked when he got yank?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Indians Astros*



Dub said:


> Did you see how defeated Kluber looked when he got yank?


Yeah good point. His post season ERA is double digits over the past few starts. With his mind not right, and being down 2-0, it's over isn't it.

I think we're going to get a rematch. Yanks v Astros.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Indians Astros*








sweep bay bay!!!!!!!


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Indians Astros*



MrMister said:


> Yeah good point. His post season ERA is double digits over the past few starts. With his mind not right, and being down 2-0, it's over isn't it.
> 
> I think we're going to get a rematch. Yanks v Astros.


I don't think there was ever any doubt. Donaldson hasn't been able to deliver and Jose Rameriz has lost his form that made him one of the best players in baseball. And the bullpen has allowed Houston to climb away with a two run lead. Unless the Indians magically find their hitting again, this one's over.

Edit: Hard to believe that two years ago, Cleveland had the best bullpen in baseball.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Indians Astros*










*At least we didn't blow a playoff lead this time.*

So much heartbreak and anger in me right now. It's not even like previous postseasons where we came out of the gates firing and fell short. We just completely fucked off this time. I'm not even sure what to expect from this team next year.

Anyway, I'm not gonna bore you all with a super long, drawn-out proper rant because I'm still processing this cringe-inducing effort by this team. I'll just conclude by saying happy trails to Chief Wahoo. I'm sorry our boys had to give you such a shitty, lackluster send-off.

And congrats to the Astros. Hope they keep this momentum going and repeat as champs. They definitely deserve it.

Windians. :mj2

EDIT: This may be the sore loser in me talking, but I'd also like to send a big "fuck you" to MLB for giving us day games. We may be a mid-sized market team, but we were facing the DEFENDING WS champs. It's like they're saying "if your team doesn't play in Boston, New York, or LA, you don't deserve primetime". Fuck off with that shit.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Indians Astros*



The Absolute said:


> *At least we didn't blow a playoff lead this time.*
> 
> So much heartbreak and anger in me right now. It's not even like previous postseasons where we came out of the gates firing and fell short. We just completely fucked off this time. I'm not even sure what to expect from this team next year.
> 
> ...


ESPN replayed Judge's first HR of the post season like 15 times over the next 5 minutes after he hit it. We all know he's big and strong and good at baseball. I don't even really dislike the Yankees and I especially like Aaron Judge. I just can't take how ESPN covers sports.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Astros*

Over/under on how many times Stanton strikes out? I say 3.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Astros*



Sol Katti said:


> Over/under on how many times Stanton strikes out? I say 3.


3 is probably a good guess, he's looked lost for weeks now. Hopefully he gets some of the good mojo Sanchez has gotten.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Astros*

The Yankees' pitchers ostensibly despising their own mound. :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Braves Dodgers Rockies Brewers Red Sox Yankees Astros*

The Benintendi 3 run double was a back breaker. Miracles can happen, but they're obviously unlikely.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Sorry about the Windians being bounced in only three games, @The Absolute;. :sad: 

The Houston Astros are just the best team in baseball and it's probably not as close as one might think. (Let's not forget: the Red Sox and Yankees were able to annihilate the Baltimore Orioles en route to running up their record of wins.) That said truly almost anything can happen. Cleveland made a few too many mistakes and you cannot afford those against the reigning World Series Champions.

How does Angel Hernandez still have a job? Why is he an umpire in the postseason? 

He has blown three calls at first base (and one, possibly two, were obviously wrong the nanosecond he made the errant call). 

He is the home plate umpire tomorrow. fpalm


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Dodgers Brewers Red Sox Astros*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1049467805899378689
No wonder he got lit up.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*re: Dodgers Brewers Red Sox Astros*

16-1 Red Sox. :banderas

Holt with the first ever Cycle in the postseason. :swanson


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: Dodgers Brewers Red Sox Astros*

Well... this was one of the most embarrassing postseason games I've ever watched.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Dodgers Brewers Red Sox Astros*

Damn Boston went in dry tonight lol.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Dodgers Brewers Red Sox Astros*

Rick Porcello vs. CC Sabathia.

On paper the Yankees would seem to have a solid shot. Kind of cool (from an impartial standpoint) to see their season hinge on the old warhorse Sabathia. Either way it should be fairly dramatic. 

Watch it now be a complete slugfest or another Red Sox blowout. :lol


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: Dodgers Brewers Red Sox Astros*

16-1??? :cube :bearer

What the fuck were the Yankees smoking before playing tonight's game? 

My goodness :tripsscust


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: Dodgers Brewers Red Sox Astros*

My Braves at least showed some fight in game 3 and a little in 4. Ultimately not enough to overcome the walks and a superior Dodgers team.

Now here’s to the Dodgers fucking up that piece of shit Ryan Braun.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*re: Dodgers Brewers Red Sox Astros*

THE BROCKSTAR

I've been a fan of Holt's ever since he came to the Sox. He's such a lovable, great guy. And he's such a great utility player. You can literally put him anywhere on the field and he'll do his job. He's without a doubt my favorite Red Sox player so I couldn't be happier it's Brock of all people hitting for the cycle against the Yankees. WHAT A GUY


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: Dodgers Brewers Red Sox Astros*

:theFACE


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Dodgers Brewers Red Sox Astros*

Well, this game was certainly a lot more interesting than last night at least lol. Red Sox/Astros should be a great series. Dodgers/Brewers should be good too.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Dodgers Brewers Red Sox Astros*

:sadbecky :mj2 :sadbecky :mj2 :sadbecky :mj2 :sadbecky :mj2

Well... too little to late, although Kimbrel defintely made things interesting. We just couldn't do much against Boston pitching for the majority of the series, and a lot of guys who produced during the regular season for us like Andujar, Torres, Didi, and Stanton were MIA. Our pitching defintely will have to be looked out over the offseason, as the only one who was effective was Tanaka. I could see our pitching coach in Rothschild being fired this year honestly, as I don't think ever odd move could be put to blame soley on Boone (although he defintely is to blame as well), but Severino still having some sort of issue this far in makes me wonder if there is something everybody is missing, like his pitching being tipped.

We still have an incredibly young team capable of greatness, so I'll remain optimistic for next year. Until then, I'm rooting for an Astros/Brewers WC :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Dodgers Brewers Red Sox Astros*

The New York Yankees clearly need a big red-ass left-handed-pitching certifiably proven Postseason Ace with a silly fondness for dirt bikes on his off-days and a gangly, slumpy-shouldered left-handed-batting first baseman who loves going to The Olive Garden to get them over the top.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Dodgers Brewers Red Sox Astros*

This post season has been less than stellar so far.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Dodgers Brewers Red Sox Astros*

@CROFT; @CamillePunk; @scrilla; @MillionDollarProns; @TKOK; @FitChi; 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1050926629923377152
Watched the Dodgers' implosion in the bar/lounge of a ritzy downtown LA hotel with dozens of Dodger fans dying with each piece of bad news produced by the game.

It was a stupendous, life-affirming experience. :banderas

osey2 

:bum :bum :bum


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Dodgers Brewers Red Sox Astros*

It's totally mental with Kershaw. He simply chokes in every? post season start. 

I expect better results from WALKER...unless what Kershaw has is contagious.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Dodgers Brewers Red Sox Astros*

@CROFT; @A-C-P;

*CROFT* magnanimously shared this fantastic tweet with me a while back only shortly after ARCIA went yard! :mark: :mark: :mark:

:mark: :mark: :mark:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1052016210953433088 :mark: :mark: :mark: 

My many years of BREW CREW fandom being rewarded right now! :cheer :cheer :cheer :banderas

#ThisIsMyCrew #OurCrewOurOctober


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Dodgers Brewers Red Sox Astros*

I'm from Wisconsin, but I cut the cord a few years ago and only have Sling TV. Why does MLB make it so freaking difficult to watch the playoffs by putting the NLCS on FS1? Why are the games so damn long? As Mad Dog Chris Russo would say: "LET US WATCH THE DAMN GAME!"


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Dodgers Brewers Red Sox Astros*

by the letter of the law, instant replay should have overruled that slide into second for the Dodgers in the bottom of the eighth. would have been a double play and Milwaukee would be out of the inning. Instead it's first and third with two out for the Dodgers.

Tin foil hat on. MLB wants the Dodgers in the World Series.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: Dodgers Brewers Red Sox Astros*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Dodgers Brewers Red Sox Astros*

Red Sox with a tremendous series victory over the 2017 World Champion Houston Astros. 

Price vs. Verlander went differently than I was expecting, but it's always important to keep in mind that baseball is baseball and it has this way of surprising. 

Jackie Bradley, Jr. with some of the "clutchest" hits in a postseason in a while. :lol

Of course the real leader of this Boston team is ex-GIANTS great Eduardo NUNEZ. :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Dodgers Brewers Red Sox*

Price and Kershaw actually pitching well what is going on

I'll assume this is going to be LA v Boston. Red Sox are better so should win the World Series against either NL team.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

next time I complain about a UFC fight card pacing, just remind me of MLB World Series pacing.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Fuck David Price. 

THROW THE FUCKING BALL!!!!!!!!!

FUCK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Benintendi is a truly magnificent being.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

what a throw from Bellinger in the 10th!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Wild that we're hitting the 14th inning at this point, good lord.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I wake up at 3:30 in the AM and see that the World Series is in the 18th inning. I tune in having watched zero seconds before and 8 pitches later it’s over.

You’re Welcome


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Cora has on the whole had a fantastic postseason but I felt trepidation when he took J.D. Martinez (such a phenomenal bat) out and placed Ian Kinsler into the game to pinch-run for Martinez. It turned out that that one move may have changed the course of Major League Baseball history.

Your tin god Ian Kinsler is a lie, *MrMister*. Face it. He was a complete catastrophe for the Red Sox, my favorite team since before my birth.




> This game has now taken longer than the game time of the entire 1939 #WorldSeries.
> 
> That year, the Yankees swept the Reds in four games that took a combined 7:05.
> 
> — Stats By STATS (@StatsBySTATS) October 27, 2018


Sorry about sharing that particular statistic concerning a Reds World Series appearance that did not exactly go swimmingly, @CROFT;. :side: At least they still won the National League Pennant! :woo :woo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I waited up through that whole game only to see the damnable Dodgers pull it out. At least I was going to get to see my local news after the game, or so I thought. No news for me. The game was a good watch though.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Can someone answer a stupid question for me... 

I only watch MLB during the World Series now but do they not do the 7th inning stretch anymore?

In years past, I remember extra fastforwarding between the top of the 7th and the bottom. Now it goes from the commercial right back to the inning. Clearly, I do not keep up with this stuff.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Tater said:


> Can someone answer a stupid question for me...
> 
> I only watch MLB during the World Series now but do they not do the 7th inning stretch anymore?
> 
> In years past, I remember extra fastforwarding between the top of the 7th and the bottom. Now it goes from the commercial right back to the inning. Clearly, I do not keep up with this stuff.


I think they just do it during the commercial :draper2

Edit: Also, something I just noticed on the MLB.com website...










Don't know how you manage to screw this up, nor do I know how it's still there. It's a nitpick but still.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

There is nothing I want more in life than this game tonight to also go 18 innings.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

This post season has made me want to own merch for like half of the roster. Shout out to Piss Missile Pearce for stepping up big time this game. Also an amusing stat


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@CROFT; @CamillePunk; 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056391795523895296
:lol

C'mon, RED SOX. This should have been a sweep. Finish the Bums off tomorrow! :mark: :mark: :mark:

Also it's unprofessional of Dave Roberts to say that Rich Hill told him he was tired. Even if that is 100% true, the manager has to take that bullet for his player. Now the turmoil post-game will go after Hill, who was easily the Dodgers' most remarkable hero in Game 4 pitching his heart out. :lol

Also Manny Machado is probably a sociopath. Fairly sure that he is.

Dodgers must lose! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

WF's Biggest Braves Believer and Booster said:


> Also it's unprofessional of Dave Roberts to say that Rich Hill told him he was tired. Even if that is 100% true, the manager has to take that bullet for his player. Now the turmoil post-game will go after Hill, who was easily the Dodgers' most remarkable hero in Game 4 pitching his heart out. :lol
> 
> Also Manny Machado is probably a sociopath. Fairly sure that he is.
> 
> Dodgers must lose! :mark: :mark: :mark:


Even after that, most of the conversation I've seen has been in regards to Roberts' comment. I could never take anything away from Hill because he pitched his ass off. However it is quite amusing that he asked to be taken out in the wake of a great performance, then when you take a look at the Sox bullpen:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056292666684538880
On top of Eovaldi telling Cora he was available after throwing like 97 pitches of pure heat with no signs of slowing down. The Dodgers can be as great as they want to be, but you could drop a nuke on the Red Sox dugout and they'd still walk out the rubble and win. Ignoring the Red Sox history on both sides of major comebacks, I can't see LA coming back from this :lmao

Also Machado is a deep fried bag of dog dicks, after what he pulled last night stepping on Pearce's heel, I'm hoping to see him enter the Joe Kelly Fight Club :mark:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

TJQ said:


> Even after that, most of the conversation I've seen has been in regards to Roberts' comment. I could never take anything away from Hill because he pitched his ass off. However it is quite amusing that he asked to be taken out in the wake of a great performance, then when you take a look at the Sox bullpen:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056292666684538880
> ...


If Joe Kelly drills him tonight, he should be automatically rewarded the World Series MVP, tbh.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

TJQ said:


> Even after that, most of the conversation I've seen has been in regards to Roberts' comment. I could never take anything away from Hill because he pitched his ass off. However it is quite amusing that he asked to be taken out in the wake of a great performance, then when you take a look at the Sox bullpen:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056292666684538880
> On top of Eovaldi telling Cora he was available after throwing like 97 pitches of pure heat with no signs of slowing down. The Dodgers can be as great as they want to be, but you could drop a nuke on the Red Sox dugout and they'd still walk out the rubble and win. Ignoring the Red Sox history on both sides of major comebacks, I can't see LA coming back from this :lmao


I'm getting flashbacks to the 2007 world series where the Red Sox swept the Rockies. I'm not saying the Dodgers are as bad as they were, but it just feels like the Dodgers aren't in the Red Sox league right now.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Alco said:


> If Joe Kelly drills him tonight, he should be automatically rewarded the World Series MVP, tbh.














AlternateDemise said:


> I'm getting flashbacks to the 2007 world series where the Red Sox swept the Rockies. I'm not saying the Dodgers are as bad as they were, but it just feels like the Dodgers aren't in the Red Sox league right now.


Honestly I don't think it's a matter of the Dodgers being bad, the Sox this season are just on an entirely different level. All of our big bats haven't been performing like they did pre WS, and LA still _barely_ took game 3. Once that fire got lit under their asses again around the 7th inning last night it was a wrap. Hoping that fire they had in the final few innings translates to tonight's game.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

TJQ said:


> Honestly I don't think it's a matter of the Dodgers being bad, the Sox this season are just on an entirely different level. All of our big bats haven't been performing like they did pre WS, and LA still _barely_ took game 3. Once that fire got lit under their asses again around the 7th inning last night it was a wrap. Hoping that fire they had in the final few innings translates to tonight's game.


I'm not necessarily saying the Dodgers are bad. But yeah, I don't think they're on the Red Sox level. 

The Rockies weren't even a bad team either. You can't really make it to the World Series, or anything of the sort in any sport, without at least being a very good team. But yeah, the Red Sox are in another world right now.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

PISS

MISSILE

PEARCE


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Pearce for MVP, jesus fucking christ.

edit: Joe ꓘelly is my father.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Congrats to the Red Sox and their fans on another World Series win. :clap

Sure wish Sale was helping the other Sox team win a World Series though.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm not saying that I ever experience _schadenfreude_ over the Dodgers losing the World Series but

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

1988.

Learn it, live it, love it.

osey2 :bum

So perfect that Sad Kershaw returned and Manny Machado was the final out of the World Series. :banderas

:lmao Dodgers struck out six times in a row in the 8th and 9th and DAVID PRICE need not ever pay for a drink or a meal in either Boston or San Francisco for the rest of his life! :woo :woo :woo

NOT DODGERS win the World Series! :mark: :mark: :mark: :cheer :cheer :cheer :woo :woo :woo :dance :dance :dance :dance2 :dance2 :dance2

1988! osey2 :bum


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Deso wasting no time pissing on the Dodgers' grave.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Good job Red Sox. Best team all year won.

The NL was pathetic this year.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Joe "CY" Kelly 2018 World Series Stats - 5 games, 6 IP, 0.00 ERA, 0 Walks, 10 K's

Beyond happy for Pearce getting MVP, the dude stepped up in a major fucking way, both defensively and getting a ton of points on the board. Also for some insane stats


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056736954757332992


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Machado striking out to end the season. :banderas2

Couldn't of happened to a bigger prick. :Out (and I hope he chokes on the $300m contract he's about to sign)


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I lost interest when the Yankees and Astros got eliminated. Just don't care about seeing a great Boston Red Sox team totally own an ok Dodgers team. 

I'd have been shocked if LA won this series. It'd have been one of the biggest upsets in sports history TO BE FAIR.

I expect another post season with Boston, Houston, and NYY being the best teams in baseball again. Hopefully the series are better than this year's.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This is kinda cool lol.

https://www.reddit.com/r/baseball/comments/9rf2uo/?utm_content=title&utm_medium=post_embed&utm_name=2892a31fdc1a4e688983d7aab8dc5d3f&utm_source=embedly&utm_term=9rf2uo


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1057784161476390912 @CROFT; placed this on my wall. 

Thank you again for that. 

Difficult to explain but when I heard the news--which was right when you posted that here, by the way--I just could not summon any words. I sat silently and reflected. Willie McCovey exemplified the Giants in all of the best ways in life. My father adored him, watching his entire career from the Rookie of the Year beginning to the bottom of the ninth inning, two-out, two-men-on lineout to end the unforgettable 1962 World Series to his final days in what could be argued to be a wholly different era of baseball.

Just speaking with people, including my father, who watched him play and the luminous joy in their eyes as they discussed his adventures on and off the baseball field... The word "legend" has become oft-abused but Mr. McCovey was a legend. 

As a professor at San Francisco State University wrote in an ode to "Stretch" over forty years ago:



> "He has always been one of ours, as boy and man, and he typifies San Francisco’s ambiguous relationship to youth and age…. We all want to come to the edge of the Pacific, find success when young, and discover success again, gain another chance before it’s too late…. In an era of hard, financially aggressive, contract-minded athletes, Willie McCovey seems free, kind, warm, the way we like to think of San Francisco itself, a bit laid-back, no New York or Chicago, cities always on the make…. Let New York have the brawling power of Babe Ruth, let Boston have the arrogant force of Ted Williams. Let us have the warm strength of Willie McCovey."


Another point concerning McCovey... And I will leave it at only one because I could spend all of the hours until dawn on the west coast here writing about him if I recklessly continued...

In an era which was host to Major League Baseball pitchers routinely enforcing decorum through the depositing of fiery fastballs, at a time when Willie Mays was, as a matter of course, usually thrown at--excuse me: brushed back--by Don Drysdale of the Dodgers, for instance... Neither Drysdale nor the St. Louis Cardinals' Bob Gibson seemed to seriously contemplate throwing at McCovey. He was a gentle Giant. Yet he intimidated the intimidators.

And Drysdale rued McCovey's emergence as a force. Rarely has a superstar pitcher been so thoroughly dominated by a single hitter in the history of baseball as Drysdale was nearly constantly menaced by the powerful, pull-hitting McCovey. 1968 was judiciously called "the year of the pitcher"--the mound would be lowered for the next season due to the league-wide dominance of those who toiled upon it--but McCovey was immune to the dramatic shift occurring in the sport. He led the National League with 36 home runs, 105 RBIs and was third in MVP voting. In 1969 he would win the National League MVP Award, batting .320, pummeling 45 home runs and posting 126 Runs Batted In. In the five seasons of 1969-'73, McCovey, who was at his peak, and seemed nearly impossible to retire by mere mortal pitchers, led the league in intentional walks four times.

Drysdale could go up against Mays. A righty vs. righty battle of attrition was the template between them as Mays had to be careful of pitches on the inside that would send him down into the dirt. Drysdale's powers seemed to abandon him when McCovey stepped into the box. As Drysdale himself said, McCovey was the "toughest hitter" he ever confronted. McCovey hit .543 and accumulated seven home runs against Drysdale from 1959 through 1962.

Sparky Anderson, manager of the colossal Cincinnati Reds teams of the 1970s said at one point, "there's no comparison between McCovey and anybody else in the league." 

RIP "Stretch"...


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

My uncle is no longer in this world loved the Boston Red Sox. He's smiling in Heaven right now.

- Vic


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm surprised we have heard that Chris Sale needed Tommy John or any other type of major surgery yet. The dude has to be injured, there's no way he was THAT tired...he had a bunch of time off at the end of the year.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Yeah, I wouldn't be shocked, Sidewinder. Sale's velocity was down considerably. His max fastball was 90 MPH one game in the postseason he pitched. That is unlike him. Always averaged 95-96 MPH and could push it up to 98.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

:highnote


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1060684476899119104

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1060682793259274240


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The Willie McCovey Remembrance Ceremony at AT&T Park Thursday was unforgettable. :mj2 @CROFT; @CamillePunk; @TKOK; @scrilla; @FitChi; @MillionDollarProns;


Meanwhile, though, the GIANTS score a major defection in the perpetual Baseball Cold War with the Los Angeles Dodgers, snatching baseball savant Farhan ZAIDI right out from under their filthy noses! :mark: :mark: :mark: ZAIDI! :mark: :mark: :mark:

http://www.nbcsports.com/bayarea/gi...rhan-zaidi-dodgers-new-president-baseball-ops


GIANTS


Also in non-Giants news the Washington Nationals offered Bryce Harper a 10-year, $300-million contract and he declined.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Speaking of Bryce, he was going to be traded to the Astros, but the Nats' ownership vetoed it. That's going to look like a really bad decision when he signs with Philly or wherever that isn't Washington.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

who cares about bryce, Ohtani IS ROY :trout bow down to greatness!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1067824434730467329
Christ, this looks sexy. And it's gonna be privately financed too?

:banderas

Best of luck to the A's and their plans for this new ballpark.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Fuck the A's seriously.

Bout time they got a new park though lol.

Angel Stadium is old too, but it doesn't look it. A's stadium though is such a relic from that era where football and baseball shared stadiums (that was a terrible idea).


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Where is the offseason thread :side:

Anyways here is Weaver talking about the day he hit Seager with "ALL THIS 83" :lmao
https://twitter.com/starting9/status/1068543972535136256?s=21


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Goldschmidt to the Cardinals, Pat Corbin to the NASTY NATS


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1073125985644498944
My heart is fucking broken


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Rangers signed Lance Lynn for too much money :lol

Bryce to the Chisox j/k he hasn't signed with anyone yet.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Old guys are getting signed.

Dan Murphy to the Rockies and Mike Brantley to the Astros.

Cahill to the Angels. 

Rangers are mulling over brining back Derek Holland :lol we are going to be so bad forever now. That run at the World Series was fun and further than I ever thought the little Rangers would go.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

TJQ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1073125985644498944
> My heart is fucking broken


So is mine :mj2


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Old guys are getting signed.
> 
> Dan Murphy to the Rockies and Mike Brantley to the Astros.
> 
> ...


Cahill and HARVEY to the Angels. WE COMING BACK :side: Sad thing is these two are the most healthiest pitchers they have :lol Now they just need a catcher and maybe a 2B.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Dub said:


> Cahill and HARVEY to the Angels. WE COMING BACK :side: Sad thing is these two are the most healthiest pitchers they have :lol Now they just need a catcher and maybe a 2B.


They'll probably sign Grandal. 

Rangers traded Profar to the A's

THE OAKLAND ATHLETICS

WHY

Now he's going to be an All Star :lol


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Make him a pitcher :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Dodgers deal Kemp, Puig, and Wood for Homer Bailey and two prospects I've never heard of.

LA dumping salary to maybe go for Harper. Reds just wanted to get rid of Bailey.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Why did the Rangers trade Profar? The first year he puts it all together...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

El Conquistador said:


> Why did the Rangers trade Profar? The first year he puts it all together...


I don't know. I don't get it. Beltre is retired and Profar finally had a position he could play regularly since he can play anywhere on the diamond. But lol let's trade him.

They got a few pitchers that will flame out in the Texas heat like almost all pitchers do.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Reds trying to win every game 20-19.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yankees signed DJ Lemahieu. This is a good move. Great top of the order bat and a good IF defender.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Cheaper too, how long is Didi suppose to be out for? 


Are we getting a Offseason thread? :hmm: 27 DAYS until baseball!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Some quality lunch viewing


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Shout-out to the hall of fame voters for keeping Barry Bonds out of Cooperstown for another year.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Absolute said:


> Shout-out to the hall of fame voters for keeping Barry Bonds out of Cooperstown for another year.


Its a joke Bonds, Clemens and Manny are not in the HOF.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Its a joke Bonds, Clemens and Manny are not in the HOF.


Agreed, people keep bringing up steroids and stuff, but EVERYBODY was on steroids during that era.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Agreed, people keep bringing up steroids and stuff, but EVERYBODY was on steroids during that era.


Bullshit


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MO THE GOAT IN and the first unaninmous HOF'er ever! Love it. Happy Mussina is finally in, too. Fantastic day.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> MO THE GOAT IN and the first unaninmous HOF'er ever! Love it. Happy Mussina is finally in, too. Fantastic day.


I'm a diehard Sox fan, but no one has ever deserved to go in with every first vote like Rivera. I hated that sonofabitch and hearing Enter Sandman with the Red Sox down in the 9th to the Yankee's, but this is much deserved.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> I'm a diehard Sox fan, but no one has ever deserved to go in with every first vote like Rivera. I hated that sonofabitch and hearing Enter Sandman with the Red Sox down in the 9th to the Yankee's, but this is much deserved.


It probably should have been Griffey Jr a couple of years ago, but even as a red sox fan, Mo def. deserved it.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Rivera doesn't deserve unanimous if Ted Williams wasn't unanimous. I don't really care though. He's in and that's all that counts. If anyone is going to be unanimous though, I have no issue if it's Mariano Rivera.

I don't think it matters if everyone was juicing or not. Bonds had some of the best plate discipline of all time. He had Hall of Fame plate discipline. PED can't enhance plate discipline. Obviously it enhanced his power but so what.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MrMister said:


> Rivera doesn't deserve unanimous if Ted Williams wasn't unanimous. I don't really care though. He's in and that's all that counts. If anyone is going to be unanimous though, I have no issue if it's Mariano Rivera.
> 
> I don't think it matters if everyone was juicing or not. Bonds had some of the best plate discipline of all time. He had Hall of Fame plate discipline. PED can't enhance plate discipline. Obviously it enhanced his power but so what.


Plus guys like Bonds, Clemens and Manny all had HOF numbers before they started juicing.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@CamillePunk; @scrilla; @TKOK; @WhatAreYouCallingYourselfTheseDaysSHIV?;

Giants sign Drew Pomeranz.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1088146246307581952
Good low-risk move. With incentives the deal can reach $5 million, if he is a bust all that is sunken is $1.5 million. If he performs well in the first half of the season and the Giants have the season we all expect them to have he becomes a highly movable asset for a prospect or two. 



The Hall of Fame without Barry Bonds is no Hall of Fame.

The alleged usage timeline of 1999-2002 of Bonds's is intriguing. Removing those seasons subtracts 31 WAR off of his career total, making him merely the tenth greatest baseball player since 1850. 

Hank Aaron and Willie Mays and many others used amphetamines and "red juice" or "greenies" were the commonest drugs to aid performance at this time. 

As *MrMister* stated, Bonds's plate discipline was at a comic book superhero superpower level in terms of being that otherworldly, that pronounced. Only a select few hitters in the history of the game wedded that sort of meticulous and assiduous studying of both the strike zone itself and particular opposing pitchers (the stories are endless, such as a San Francisco Giants flight to Atlanta whereupon Bonds told Giants commentators Duane Kuiper and Mike Krukow precisely what Greg Maddux would throw to him through the course of seven pitches.

Here is that story, among others: http://www.mercurynews.com/2015/05/08/barry-bonds-set-for-hall-of-fame-induction-just-not-that-one/


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@CamillePunk; @scrilla; @TKOK; @THE MAN,THE MYTH,THE SHIV; @MillionDollarProns; @FitChi; 

http://www.mlbtraderumors.com/2019/02/giants-reportedly-enter-mix-for-bryce-harper.html

We're gettin' Bryce Harper, boys. :banderas



:side:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Can't believe it's early February and Harper and Machado still haven't been signed yet. Crazy stuff.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Proposed rule changes

— The adoption of the designated hitter in the National League, making the DH universal across both leagues.

— A rule requiring pitchers to face a minimum of three batters, except in the case of injury or when finishing an inning.

— A 20-second pitch clock, a timesaving device Manfred has espoused for more than a year now.

— A single trade deadline before the All-Star break, to replace the traditional July 31 deadline and the Aug. 31 waiver-trade deadline.

— The expansion of rosters from 25 to 26 players, with a maximum of 12 pitchers.

— A reduction in mound visits from six to five.

— A rule, which would be tested in spring training and the All-Star Game, in which each half-inning in extra innings would begin with a runner on second base.

— Tweaks to the draft order to reward winning teams and penalize perennial losing teams.

— A rule that would permit two-sport athletes, such as Kyler Murray, to sign major league contracts as enticement to play baseball.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

May we have a commissioner of Major League Baseball who loves baseball again?

Because that would be swell.

(The single trade deadline idea is a good one but July 31 is the correct date. That should be it.

Draft order picking tweaks could be welcome as well, but it depends on the way in which they go about instituting them.)



> — A rule, which would be tested in spring training and the All-Star Game, in which each half-inning in extra innings would begin with a runner on second base.


So many of these rules are awful but this is simply beyond the pale. I would cease watching the sport if this is ever instituted.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DesolationRow said:


> May we have a commissioner of Major League Baseball who loves baseball again?
> 
> Because that would be swell.
> 
> ...


The draft order is something like this.

If you are a small market team, and lets say go .500 your draft order could be improved by a couple of spots, where as if you are a large market team and go .500 your position would get worst.

As for the putting people on 2nd base for extra innings, I agree that is dumb, but I think they tested that out in the minors last year.

If they want to tweak extra inning rules, just allow teams to put back in a player who was taken out in extra innings but only back in the same slot they were taken out


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Putting a guy on second base is along the same lines of the NHL going to 3 on 3 in OT.

Not sure why MLB is so apposed to ties. They play 162 games. Surely some of those could end in a tie and that would be OK. That's a far better change than starting innings with guys in scoring position. Just seems like such a random thing to do.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

JM said:


> Putting a guy on second base is along the same lines of the NHL going to 3 on 3 in OT.
> 
> Not sure why MLB is so apposed to ties. They play 162 games. Surely some of those could end in a tie and that would be OK. That's a far better change than starting innings with guys in scoring position. Just seems like such a random thing to do.


Yeah exactly. Just call it a tie after 12 innings.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

*MLB changes name of disabled list so they wouldn’t offend disabled people*

Major League Baseball confirmed to ESPN on Thursday that it’s changing the name of the “Disabled List” to the “Injury List.” The genesis of the rule? Disability advocates asked Major League Baseball to change the name because so people wouldn’t confuse “disabilities” and “injuries” and further the thinking that a disability means someone can’t play a sport. 

https://sports.yahoo.com/mlb-changes-name-disabled-list-request-disability-advocates-004157739.html


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: MLB changes name of disabled list so they wouldn’t offend disabled people*



deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Major League Baseball confirmed to ESPN on Thursday that it’s changing the name of the “Disabled List” to the “Injury List.” The genesis of the rule? Disability advocates asked Major League Baseball to change the name because so people wouldn’t confuse “disabilities” and “injuries” and further the thinking that a disability means someone can’t play a sport.
> 
> https://sports.yahoo.com/mlb-changes-name-disabled-list-request-disability-advocates-004157739.html
> 
> SJW’s are ruining everything.


:JLC2

WOAT anything thread without a doubt.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: MLB changes name of disabled list so they wouldn’t offend disabled people*

Whatever the motivations, injured list makes more sense than disabled list. It's more accurate. NHL and NFL call it injured reserve and NBA calls it inactive list. All those, IL, IR, and IL are more accurate than DL.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

*Re: MLB changes name of disabled list so they wouldn’t offend disabled people*

Well, now I won't feel as superstitious about DL Hall's year in the minors.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: MLB changes name of disabled list so they wouldn’t offend disabled people*

How about all of us Torn Rotator Cuff Americans?
We prefer to be called dangly armed people, but you sit there and scoff with your intact shoulder tendons, looking down on us for being different. How dare you, HOW DARE YOU MOCK US WITH A TOMAHAWK CHOP!!!!!!!!!!!!

The MLB needs to check its privilege and I for one am boycotting it until the day I die.



Sent from a Samsung Over the Range Microwave using talk to text.


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

*Re: MLB changes name of disabled list so they wouldn’t offend disabled people*

Im sure Ill continue to call it the DL when talking about MLB with friends and what not...may take a while for us to start calling it the IL


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: MLB changes name of disabled list so they wouldn’t offend disabled people*

ut


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: MLB changes name of disabled list so they wouldn’t offend disabled people*

But... an injury is a temporary disability. Fucking stupid. Stop caring about ofdending some dumb ass!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: MLB changes name of disabled list so they wouldn’t offend disabled people*

Lol at the people getting triggered over the name change.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB changes name of disabled list so they wouldn’t offend disabled people*

I am positive I will be calling it the DL for the rest of my life so this doesn't affect me. Injury List isn't totally accurate either since sometimes guys go on the DL because they are currently extremely bad at baseball and they can't be sent to the minors.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: MLB changes name of disabled list so they wouldn’t offend disabled people*

i don't see what the point of this is

are there actually any permanently disabled people who are offended by the disabled list being called the disabled list?

a better question



> Disability advocates asked Major League Baseball to change the name because so people wouldn’t confuse “disabilities” and “injuries” and further the thinking that a disability means someone can’t play a sport.


is this an accurate description?

who confuses "disabilities" with "injuries" like that? and then thinks "disabled people can't play sports hurr durr dem tardos." 

who?

who does that?

produce someone that actually does that 

i don't believe that such a person exists


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: MLB changes name of disabled list so they wouldn’t offend disabled people*

I admit I'm an ignorant brit who has never watched a baseball game in my life but honest question is there any good reason to be upset about the change? I get SJW culture can at times be really stupid but this really doesn't sound like one of those times to me it's just a small change that from my point of view changes basically nothing.

Again ignorant outsider here so if someone can tell me why I'm wrong feel free to.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: MLB changes name of disabled list so they wouldn’t offend disabled people*

There is a big difference in being injured than being disabled. I'm surprised they haven't changed their terminology sooner.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Jman55 said:


> I admit I'm an ignorant brit who has never watched a baseball game in my life but honest question is there any good reason to be upset about the change? I get SJW culture can at times be really stupid but this really doesn't sound like one of those times to me it's just a small change that from my point of view changes basically nothing.
> 
> Again ignorant outsider here so if someone can tell me why I'm wrong feel free to.


There is no good reason. Its just an excuse for some people to get triggered and be able to use their favorite buzzword sjw and claim they ruin everything.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: MLB changes name of disabled list so they wouldn’t offend disabled people*



birthday_massacre said:


> There is no good reason. Its just an excuse for some people to get triggered and be able to use their favorite buzzword sjw and claim they ruin everything.


the change itself is essentially meaningless and that is my point

this is a solution in search of a problem

there was no reason to change it so why change it? the idea that people are going to think other people who have permanent debilitating mental or physical conditions are all precluded from playing sports because major league baseball has a "disabled list" is... :aries2 

i don't think things should be changed for no real reason or things that have no real point should be done 

everyone will still call it the DL except in the media when they're talking before and to the public, and no one will care who calls it what. the same as it was before

so, again. why do it? it's silly and unserious



Ham and Egger said:


> There is a big difference in being injured than being disabled. I'm surprised they haven't changed their terminology sooner.


it's a literal use of the term disabled

they dont say "joey votto is disabled"

they say "joey votto is on the disabled list" or "joey votto is on the DL"

nobody misunderstands


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: MLB changes name of disabled list so they wouldn’t offend disabled people*



deepelemblues said:


> the change itself is essentially meaningless and that is my point
> 
> this is a solution in search of a problem
> 
> ...


If the name change is so meaningless why are you crying about it so much?

Just curious do you think its also dumb that some people don't use the word retarded to mean "that's stupid" anymore because it could offend some people with down syndrome?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: MLB changes name of disabled list so they wouldn’t offend disabled people*

You feel like this is "ruined" by changing a word? What is "ruined" by changing a word? I'm seriously asking. What exactly has been "ruined" here? Being able to say "disabled" instead of "injured" is the depth and range of your politics? Is that all it takes for your outrage? 

And you think that SJW's are hysterical?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: MLB changes name of disabled list so they wouldn’t offend disabled people*



Reaper said:


> You feel like this is "ruined" by changing a word? What is "ruined" by changing a word? I'm seriously asking. What exactly has been "ruined" here?
> 
> And you think that SJW's are hysterical?


All you have to do is look at the people complaining about this, its all the troll / shit posters of the forum


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: MLB changes name of disabled list so they wouldn’t offend disabled people*



Reaper said:


> You feel like this is "ruined" by changing a word? What is "ruined" by changing a word? I'm seriously asking. What exactly has been "ruined" here? Being able to say "disabled" instead of "injured" is the depth and range of your politics? Is that all it takes for your outrage?
> 
> And you think that SJW's are hysterical?


Ruined? No.

Another stupid change to protect idiots from being offended? Yes. It needs tostop and if you and BM are just going to fall to trolling people fed up with those fearing being offensive, you don’t get the problem and you should probably just admit that.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: MLB changes name of disabled list so they wouldn’t offend disabled people*



Kabraxal said:


> Ruined? No.
> 
> Another stupid change to protect idiots from being offended? Yes. It needs tostop and if you and BM are just going to fall to trolling people fed up with those fearing being offensive, you don’t get the problem and you should probably just admit that.


I don't think I need to troll a bunch of overly sensitive people because they kinda do it to themselves. 

Your histrionics are under your control, not mine.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: MLB changes name of disabled list so they wouldn’t offend disabled people*



Kabraxal said:


> Ruined? No.
> 
> Another stupid change to protect idiots from being offended? Yes. It needs tostop and if you and BM are just going to fall to trolling people fed up with those fearing being offensive, you don’t get the problem and you should probably just admit that.


So you are calling disabled people idiots if this offends them. 

Good to know.

I'd say the real idiots are the people who are offended by name changes like this and make a huge deal about it, because they are triggered over it

Were you this triggered when most people thought we should stop using the word "retarded" or "***" to mean something derogatory

EDIT

BTW I think its ironic you talk about me and reaper so-called trolling people who get fed up with this yet you are trolling the people who want the name change


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: MLB changes name of disabled list so they wouldn’t offend disabled people*



Reaper said:


> You feel like this is "ruined" by changing a word? What is "ruined" by changing a word? I'm seriously asking. What exactly has been "ruined" here? Being able to say "disabled" instead of "injured" is the depth and range of your politics? Is that all it takes for your outrage?
> 
> And you think that SJW's are hysterical?


Who said "ruin" or "ruined" in this thread? Who used those words? 

You and BM.

No one else did. 

Until Kabraxal said, in direct response to you, "Ruined? No."

That, and this post, is the only time someone other than you two used those words in this thread. If the two of you had not used them, Kabraxal and I would not have either. 

So, I'm seriously asking, couldn't you respond to what people actually said instead of something they didn't say?

Like I already said, it's an essentially meaningless change so why change it? Instead of having discussion at a low level maybe you or BM could offer an answer to that question. I don't get why negative impressions about the permanently mentally or physically handicapped would be created by use of the term "disabled list." I don't think that has ever happened or is ever likely to happen. That is the reason activists wanted the change. Why can't things that are not pernicious be left alone? Because someone alleges, without cause or reason, that they actually are pernicious? Wouldn't the activists' time be better used on things that would actually benefit the people they advocate for?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: MLB changes name of disabled list so they wouldn’t offend disabled people*



deepelemblues said:


> Who said "ruined" in this thread? Like, who used that word?
> 
> You and BM.
> 
> ...


Read the second post where the OPs post is reproduced unedited. JFC. WF is full of the triggered. It's kinda sad at this point. 

Fighting outrage cukutr with outrage.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: MLB changes name of disabled list so they wouldn’t offend disabled people*

Why now?

SJW gets butthurt easy


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: MLB changes name of disabled list so they wouldn’t offend disabled people*



WWEfan4eva said:


> Why now?
> 
> SJW gets butthurt easy


It sucks man. They ruin everything. They're taking your rights away. Your ability to speak freely in free America and their attacks in your personal liberty must be stopped. Just be stopped I say. We must unite together and bring down the matriarchy!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

MrMister said:


> *Rivera doesn't deserve unanimous if Ted Williams wasn't unanimous.* I don't really care though. He's in and that's all that counts. If anyone is going to be unanimous though, I have no issue if it's Mariano Rivera.
> 
> I don't think it matters if everyone was juicing or not. Bonds had some of the best plate discipline of all time. He had Hall of Fame plate discipline. PED can't enhance plate discipline. Obviously it enhanced his power but so what.


Local talk radio host Damon Bruce, himself a white man, squealed on the air that if anyone even had that thought in their head it was proof positive that they are an old racist white man screaming at a cloud.

The process of evaluation seems deeply flawed. (To the point that I am rather certain that you are at least halfway stating it in jest.) Ted Williams is definitely superior to Mariano Rivera but merely because he failed to be unanimously inducted (and... _why?_) does not mean that in the winter of 2019 Rivera should be voted against by someone so that he does not go in to the Major League Baseball Hall of Fame.

That said, to state that the very idea is the manifestation of older white male racism without question is funny, though hardly surprising coming from the obsequious Bruce. Were this the early 1950s he would say such thinking in an analogous case is communist in nature.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DesolationRow said:


> Local talk radio host Damon Bruce, himself a white man, squealed on the air that if anyone even had that thought in their head it was proof positive that they are an old racist white man screaming at a cloud.
> 
> The process of evaluation seems deeply flawed. (To the point that I am rather certain that you are at least halfway stating it in jest.) Ted Williams is definitely superior to Mariano Rivera but merely because he failed to be unanimously inducted (and... _why?_) does not mean that in the winter of 2019 Rivera should be voted against by someone so that he does not go in to the Major League Baseball Hall of Fame.
> 
> That said, to state that the very idea is the manifestation of older white male racism without question is funny, though hardly surprising coming from the obsequious Bruce. Were this the early 1950s he would say such thinking in an analogous case is communist in nature.


That guy is an idiot that doesn't know baseball. I'm talking about TED WILLIAMS a guy who hit over .400. Just :lol at his ignorance. I'm not sure how one doesn't realize just how amazing Ted Williams was at baseball. Strong troll though. He got me.

Barry Bonds should've been 1st ballot unanimous too.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MrMister said:


> That guy is an idiot that doesn't know baseball. I'm talking about TED WILLIAMS a guy who hit over .400. Just :lol at his ignorance. I'm not sure how one doesn't realize just how amazing Ted Williams was at baseball. Strong troll though. He got me.
> 
> Barry Bonds should've been 1st ballot unanimous too.


Griffey should have been as well. IMO Griffey jr if the GOAT when it comes to an all-around player. I can't imagine what his numbers would have been like if he didn't get hurt.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

birthday_massacre said:


> Griffey should have been as well. IMO Griffey jr if the GOAT when it comes to an all-around player. I can't imagine what his numbers would have been like if he didn't get hurt.


I would not have had any issue with Griffey Jr. getting unanimous either. 

He still hit 630 HR even with those injuries lol. I know a player is more than their HR total just using that stat to make the point.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MrMister said:


> I would not have had any issue with Griffey Jr. getting unanimous either.
> 
> He still hit 630 HR even with those injuries lol. I know a player is more than their HR total just using that stat to make the point.


Also the whole reason why Rivera is just the first is because some dumb reporters don't think anyone should get into the HOF on their first try, which is stupid.

Any writer that thinks that should have their vote taken away. If you are good enough to make it on your 2nd try, you are good enough to make it on your first.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@Hit-Girl; 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1095066755699900418
The Reds sign Zach Duke.

Good addition to Cincinnati's bullpen. Which will doubtless receive an inordinate amount of work with that rotation set at this point. :lol


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

*Re: MLB changes name of disabled list so they wouldn’t offend disabled people*

I'm not certain which is sillier: the fact that the change was made or the fact that people care.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@CamillePunk; @THE MAN,THE MYTH,THE SHIV; @MillionDollarProns; @scrilla; @FitChi; @TKOK;

The Phillies have extended Aaron Nola. Four years, $45 million. Club option for 2023 at $16 million, with a $4.25 million buyout.

Philadelphia has had a fine offseason to date and now they seem to be the favorites to land Bryce Harper.

Although Las Vegas odds-makers are saying the Giants are the favorites. :lol Sure.

:side:


Just up the road/railroad route the Yankees are endeavoring to extend Luis Severino, according to reports. Unsurprising. 



Speaking of those GIANTS they signed Gerrardo Parra to a minor league deal. Offseason won. :hb 

:side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Did anyone mention the Phillies traded for Realmuto?

Giants reportedly offered a lucrative short term deal to Harper.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

MrMister said:


> Did anyone mention the Phillies traded for Realmuto?
> 
> Giants reportedly offered a lucrative short term deal to Harper.


No, but that trade was worth mentioning when it occurred (or now, in viewing their offseason as a whole).

That Realmuto trade was a good one for the Phillies. 

That is what I have heard here, too. Someone in San Francisco I know who has a direct source with GIANTS ownership said it was "highly lucrative" but "modest in years." No figures but I am thinking it was something like three years, $105 million, $35 million per year, with a healthy signing bonus, at least $5 million. 

My friend said that the Giants ownership tried to sell Bryce Harper and his agent on the point that he would be 29 years of age at the time he would return to the free agent pool so the three-year deal is fairly easy to figure out. :side: Just not sure about the money figure. :lol


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Addendum to above post: it is quite possible the Giants went with a $40MM AAV for such a short-term deal, frankly, with a signing bonus. 

One thing is, it is rather blindingly clear that owners around baseball have agreed with one another that salaries need to be kept in check. It is one rather pragmatic reason why owners have become pro-sabermetrics and advanced analytics. Those "philosophical trends of baseball" are being endorsed by one owner after another largely because they back up concerns regarding players--even superstars--aging, and advanced analytics and believers in same cling tightly to the practice of finding under-valued bargain (think Billy Beane and his disciples). 

So even with such a short-term deal being offered the Giants owners and front office were probably wanting to stay the course with most of MLB and keep salaries from their continual inflation, but at the same time with the deal being offered so brief in years, perhaps they went at least 40 per.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The San Diego Padres are going back to their "all-in" strategy of several seasons ago spearheaded by A.J. Preller:

http://www.mlbtraderumors.com/2019/...mm-or-more-to-manny-machado-bryce-harper.html



> Padres Reportedly Offering $250MM Or More To Machado, Harper
> By Mark Polishuk | February 17, 2019 at 8:08pm CDT
> 
> 8:08PM: Rival general managers have been told that Machado’s offer from the Padres is at least eight years/$240MM with deferred money, according to USA Today’s Bob Nightengale (Twitter links). Some other GMs, however, have been told that Machado has been offered $280MM.
> ...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Saint David Fathers have reportedly reached a deal with Manuel Arturo Machado. 

10 years 300 million US dollars


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Well, Machado and his agent won out and prevailed over the owners' attempts to keep salaries in check. :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1097947368262172672
Good, I can root against that jackass 63 times a year.

That’s how many times the Giants and Padres play each other a season, right?

Watch your ankle, Brandon Belt/Buster Posey/Pablo Sandoval/Aramis Garcia/Evan Longoria/Joe Panik.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@CamillePunk; @scrilla; @MillionDollarProns; @TKOK; 

Bruce Bochy retiring at the end of the season. Truly the end of an era.

He sits 11th on the all-time managerial wins list with 1,926.

Are the Giants as presently constituted capable of winning 74 games to push him to 2,000?

Leo Durocher has 2,008 wins and sits 10th on the all-time wins list. 

Could this Giants team possibly win 83 games to place Bochy in the top 10?

Bochy, between the San Diego Padres and the Giants, sit with a cumulative 18 games under .500.

Is it perhaps conceivable that the Giants could take home 90 wins and at least place Bochy at .500?

So long, Bochy.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

DesolationRow said:


> Well, Machado and his agent won out and prevailed over the owners' attempts to keep salaries in check. :lol
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1097947368262172672
> ...


Most of these guys will be injured anyways


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Shut up, @Dub;.

(You're not wrong.)


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I hope im wrong deso. Im tired of the dodgers, but then again, SEAGER is back :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@CamillePunk; @Dub; @scrilla; @MillionDollarProns; @TKOK; @THE MAN,THE MYTH,THE SHIV;


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098238982117179394
:side:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

What can the GIANTS offer him? They have that much space in their payroll?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Dub said:


> What can the GIANTS offer him? They have that much space in their payroll?


They could offer him anything they want, almost. Granted, Brian Sabean said on the radio the other day that they do not wish to "commit organizational suicide." So read into that what you will. :lol

On the other hand, the Giants are a team that still prioritizes drawing large crowds and they have little in the cupboard to genuinely excite anyone in 2019 outside of the factor that it is BASEBALL. :mark: 

The Giants would take it on the chin in the luxury tax department with their already-swollen payroll for a while but ultimately they could afford it. Every team could. The owners are all that rich. :lol

The Warriors are about to open their new state-of-the-art arena a short octogenarian's walk from the ballpark in which the Giants play. The Warriors are easily the hottest ticket in town. Larry Baer and friends just might want to bring some glitz back to the organization of Mays, McCovey, Marichal, Jack & Will Clark, and Bonds & BONDS. 

But probably not.

:side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah the Giants are richer than most teams.

It's looking more and more like he's going to Philly though. Boras is using the Manny deal to get more money. I'm sure that was his strategy all along. Wait until Machado signs then start actually negotiating.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Is that guy going to sign soon? What's his name? Brock Harris?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Agree. The Giants are being used as leverage in all likelihood. Boras is a cool customer who knows how to play every angle.

It doesn't matter what happens with Bryce Harper because the GIANTS are signing Fernando ABAD to a minor league deal! :hb :mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Since everyone else is talking about Brock Harris, how likely is it he signs with the Toronto Blue Jays.

2nd most likely destination?

.
.
.

3rd most likely destination?

. 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

30th most likely destination? :mj2


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Ohtani saw live pitching today :mark: will probably DH around MAY :mark: 

Arenado staying home, 8yrs 260mil. 

Harper, pls go to the GIANTS.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I just found out Greinke is getting paid 34 million a year wtf. Why does a pitcher have the highest annual salary? 

Boras is going to want more money now :lol


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

New renderings for the A's new ballpark:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100108041091833856

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100108066068914176


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Seriously fuck the A's but that stadium is amazing.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Why arent half those fans shirtless? And no fires in the distance?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Harper to the Phillies. Philly will give him $330 over 13 years.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

MrMister said:


> I just found out Greinke is getting paid 34 million a year wtf. Why does a pitcher have the highest annual salary?
> 
> Boras is going to want more money now :lol


As said on your wall but said here for the benefit of others, Greinke has that monster contract with the huge AAV because the GIANTS and Dodgers were in a bidding war a few offseasons ago that went down to the wire, and just when it looked like he was headed to San Francisco the Diamondbacks showed up to the prom at the last minute and stole the Prom Queen from both suitors by having a transoceanic freighter's worth of money and years available for him... So he went there.



MrMister said:


> Harper to the Phillies. Philly will give him $330 over 13 years.


Wanted him to sign with the Giants but it was always fairly evident that Boras was using other teams to extract the figures he was looking for from Philadelphia first and foremost. He and Harper wanted to reach $330 million to simply "defeat" the Giancarlo Stanton contract which was $325. :lol Of course the AAV is markedly lower and in fact, after months of wrangling, this is actually a lower AAV than the Washington Nationals' circa-Halloween offer of 10 years, $300 million. His AAV with that deal would have been $30 million; this Phillies deal has it at only $25 million.

In any case, as much as it would have been fun to see him as a GIANT..

That deal is scary. :lol

The first several seasons should work out well for Philadelphia, however, and Harper will almost surely rake in that lefty-friendly bandbox.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Gabe Kapler and Bryce Harper are going to be really good bros.

Philly and Atlanta battling for the NL East for years is going to be good. What if the Nationals somehow get better without Harper? Lineup still seems good and the top 3 starters are aces.

Which lineup is best (I don't know batting order)

Acuna
Ender
Freeman
Donaldson
Markakis
Albies
Swanson
Flowers

Eaton
Turner
Rendon
Soto
Dozier
Zimmerman
Robles
Gomes

Hernandez
Segura
Harper
Hoskins
Realmuto
Cutch
Franco
Herrera


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Atlanta's lineup frankly seems to feature several major red flags. Acuna-Ender-Freeman is dynamic on paper, but Josh Donaldson and Nick Markakis are old and players whose names the present Wrestling Forum poster would circle as likely injury/under-performance candidates. That said, they have depth and Albies and Swanson should be serviceable or better.

The Nationals' lineup does indeed remain impressive, although it certainly tails off now without Bryce Harper. 

That Phillies lineup with Harper added to it is downright frightening on paper. Harper should probably bat second with his continually-impressive on-base powers. 

Now watch Markakis be terrific all season long with a career-best 3.5-WAR in his mid-thirties and Donaldson win NL MVP.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Maybe the GIANTS CEO can join the line up, seems he can HIT.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

:lmao @Dub;


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Salvador Perez is out for the season with Tommy John Surgery for the Kansas City Royals.



@Dub; The Angels have reportedly discussed a 10-year, $350M deal for Mike Trout. 

That is _not_ getting it done--not after the Bryce Harper/Phillies deal. :lol 

If Trout's agent is even remotely decent, 10 years, $400M should be the starting point/floor. :lol


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I would think that be an extension, no? If he signed, it would be well over 400mil.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MrMister said:


> Gabe Kapler and Bryce Harper are going to be really good bros.
> 
> Philly and Atlanta battling for the NL East for years is going to be good. What if the Nationals somehow get better without Harper? Lineup still seems good and the top 3 starters are aces.
> 
> ...


I actually think the Braves take a step back this year. Don't think they are are as good (yet) as they looked last year and I do think the Phillies are definitely better and arguably the Nationals got better as well.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

JM said:


> I actually think the Braves take a step back this year. Don't think they are are as good (yet) as they looked last year and I do think the Phillies are definitely better and arguably the Nationals got better as well.


Things are going to happen before the season is over that's for sure.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

> The Angels have agreed to a record-shattering contract with superstar outfielder Mike Trout, according to ESPN.com’s Jeff Passan. Trout stands to earn more than $430MM over a twelve-year term. It will not include any opt-outs, per Bill Shaikin of the Los Angeles Times (via Twitter).


:trout :sk


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Trout signing with the Angels is a tragedy. They've wasted seven years of one of the greatest baseball players that has ever lived, making the playoffs a grand total of one time and doing the job 3-0 in the divisional round. What a disaster.


----------

